#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Лама Елена Блаватская

## Kарма Дордже

Е. П. Блаватская:



> Красные шапки выступали против Цонкапы из-за того, что, наряду с другими реформами, он запретил колдовство (черную магию), практикуемую до сих пор с ужасающими обрядами бонцев, исконным населением Тибета, которые всегда были близки с Красными шапками или Шаммарами.

----------


## Топпер

Вот так красные шапочки волка и сьели

----------


## Гьялцен

> Е. П. Блаватская:


Тем не менее все эти блаватские, девид-неель, анагарики говинды  и прочая до сих пор кое-кем преподносятся как эксперты по буддизму. печально.

----------

Калдэн (25.12.2008)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Просто во времена Блаватской Запад практически ничего не знал о тибетском буддизме. Вот и Блаватская излагала в стиле "одна баба сказала..."

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Е. П. Блаватская:




> Следовательно, *тайная космогоническая доктрина архатов* признает одно-единственное абсолютное, неразрешимое, вечное и несозданное Бессознательное (дословный перевод)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Е. П. Блаватская:


А потом всякие Юнги и иже с ними начали "научно трактовать" буддизм на основании такой глупости. Забавно, что Юнг тоже считается "авторитетным знатоком" буддизма. Место таким знатокам- на свалке истории.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Karma Dorje

Вот такой и получается потом буддизм, не удивительно - жертвы или как там трудности перевода

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Жертвы собственной привычки неосознанно доверять европейской культуре и ее авторитетам, таким как Юнг. Будь в этом случае осознавание, проблем бы не было. А ввообще любой буддист должен научиться различать Дхарму от культуры той страны или традиции, в которой Дхарма передается.

----------


## Викарий

> Тем не менее все эти блаватские, девид-неель, анагарики говинды  и прочая до сих пор кое-кем преподносятся как эксперты по буддизму. печально.


по поводу блаватских понятно полный гон, но по поводу  Девид-неель, и особенно Анагарики Говинды это всетаки эксперты :Smilie: 
 Лама Анагарика Говинда (Эрнст Лотар Гоффманн, 1898-1985) родился в Саксонии. Изучать пали начал в первой половине 20-х гг., сперва на Капри, а затем в университете Неаполя. В декабре 1928 г. он отправился на Цейлон, где стал брахмачарьей в общине немецких монахов, основанной Ньянатилокой Махатхерой (первым немцем-бхиккху). Здесь он получил новое имя "Говинда", а в 1929 году во время путешествия в Бирму после принятия монашеских обетов в тхеравадинской сангхе, – имя "Анагарика" ("Бездомный странник"). 

Результатом интенсивного изучения пали стало признание Говинды знатоком палийской литературы и приглашение его на международную буддийскую конференцию в Дарджилинг, где произошла судьбоносная для него встреча с новым гуру, перевернувшая его взгляд на дхарму и пути ее осуществления: из убежденного последователя Тхеравады он преобразился в махаяниста, последователя Ваджраяны. На эту перемену в жизни Говинды повлиял Томо Геше Ринпоче, который был настоятелем ряда ваджраянских монастырей и занимал четвертый по величине ранг после Далай Ламы. Позже Говинда был ординирован в традиции тибетских школ Друпа-Кагью (гуру Аджо Репа Римпоче).

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> по поводу Девид-неель, и особенно Анагарики Говинды это всетаки эксперты


Быть чьим-то учеником - не значит иметь заслуги своего Учителя, иметь передачу в какой-либо традиции не значит быть ее реализатором, а уж тем более экспертом. О реализации Анагарики Говинды не сказал ни один тибетский лама, однако о его книге "Основы тибетского мистицизма" (могу немного ошибаться в названии) многие сказали, что это отсебятина и эклектика с европейскими культурно-философскими заморочками и вольными интерпретациями.

О Дэвид-Неель можно сказать еще проще: слишком много личности, слишком мало реализации. Она писательница, пытавшаяся практиковать. Но писательница преобладала. :Smilie: .. Судя по многим местам в ее текстах, совершенно не понимала, о чем писала :Smilie:  - начиная от тонкостей пустотного воззрения (шуньявады) и заканчивая попытками рассказать о разделе учения Дзогчен Упадеша (в частности в книге "Посвящения и посвященные в Тибете" она пыталась описать четыре чогжага практики трегчод раздела Упадеша, но "имела в этом бледный вид").

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Seagull

> по поводу блаватских понятно полный гон,


Я так не думаю .

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Е. П. Блаватская:




> Мы уже отмечали, что, по нашему мнению, вся разница между буддистской и ведантистской философиями заключается в том, что первая представляет своего рода рационалистический ведантизм, а последнюю можно рассматривать как трансцендентный буддизм.





> Принятая система инкарнаций Шакьи, или Будды, была начата Цонкапой





> ... "народный" ламаизм отличается от истинного эзотерического буддизма, или буддизма архатов Тибета ...


И многие другие отжиги мадам Блаватской выдаются за чистую монету в сборнике её статей "Новый Панарион". Подробнее см. тут. Настоящий шизариум.

----------


## Ондрий

> О реализации Анагарики Говинды не сказал ни один тибетский лама, однако о его книге "Основы тибетского мистицизма" (могу немного ошибаться в названии) многие сказали, что это отсебятина и эклектика с европейскими культурно-философскими заморочками и вольными интерпретациями


Да 99% работ всем известных авторов-буддологов такие же.

Анагарика один из первых европейцев, кто *серьезно и искренне* посвятил свою жизнь Дхарме, в отличие от профанирующих Рерихов, эзотеричек типа Блаватской и Дэви-Неель, а не туризму или буддологической болтовне. В то время не все всё понимали, и людям приходилось быть один-на-один с иной традицией. Это сейчас все грамотные и имеют доступ к корректирующим мозги источникам...

Хотя.... послушаешь дандароновцев - и Анагарика покажется просто мастером Дрепунга!

----------

Skyku (24.12.2008), Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

Да, помню, когда-то в туманной молодости почитывал Блаватскую. Чем она подкупает, так это тем, что очень уж уверенно пишет. Как говорила героиня "Москва слезам не верит" - "А ты ляпай, но ляпай уверенно". Вот так и ведутся люди. Благо сейчас уже достаточно аутентичной литературы. Хотя, находятся те, кто все еще ее читают.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Е. И. Рерих:




> Что есть Нирвана? "Нирвана есть качество вмещения всех действий, насыщенность всеобъемлемости. Трепетом озаренности притекают истинные знания. Спокойствие есть лишь внешний признак, не выражающий сущность состояния". Согласно современному нам пониманию, Нирвану можно определить как состояние совершенства всех элементов и энергий индивидуальности, достигших наивысшей интенсивности, доступной в данном космическом цикле.


(Так, между прочим, заметил общий принцип всех некомпетентных авторов: "*если чего не знаешь - просто придумай!*")



> Будда особенно настаивал на *вмещении учениками понятия пар противоположностей, или двух крайностей*, ибо *познание действительности достигается лишь путем сопоставления пар противоположностей*. Если ученик не мог осилить этого, Будда не приобщал его к дальнейшему знанию, ибо это было бы не только бесполезно, но даже вредно.





> "Контакт космического преобразования с психической энергией рождает состояние счастливого потока", — так говорил Будда.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Да 99% работ всем известных авторов-буддологов такие же.
> 
> Анагарика один из первых европейцев, кто *серьезно и искренне* посвятил свою жизнь Дхарме, в отличие от профанирующих Рерихов, эзотеричек типа Блаватской и Дэви-Неель, а не туризму или буддологической болтовне. В то время не все всё понимали, и людям приходилось быть один-на-один с иной традицией. Это сейчас все грамотные и имеют доступ к корректирующим мозги источникам...
> 
> Хотя.... послушаешь дандароновцев - и Анагарика покажется просто мастером Дрепунга!


Однако он не был ламой, а книги подписаны- Лама Анагарика...Темна вода в облацех...

----------


## Вова Л.

> Хотя.... послушаешь дандароновцев - и Анагарика покажется просто мастером Дрепунга!


А что с дандароновцами? Сам не читал, но думал, что Бидия Дандарон - это что-то аутентичное. Разве нет?

----------


## Ондрий

> Однако он не был ламой, а книги подписаны- Лама Анагарика...Темна вода в облацех...


 что значит "не был"? Ламство это не диплом. Ламами называли и просто ученых, а уж он то был далеко не не-образован в отличие от... [censored]..  При этом в Германии у него были ученики. Так что все Ок с названием.

Кроме того, он был очень образованным тхеравадином, отлично владевшим пали. Участвовал в конференции в Дарджилинге в качестве делегата с Шри-Ланки, *возглавляющего отдел литературы*! Далеко не каждый может подобным похвастать. И никакой темной воды нет тут.

З.Ы. выпускники иволги - все как один "ламы".))))

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Ондрий

> А что с дандароновцами? Сам не читал, но думал, что Бидия Дандарон - это что-то аутентичное. Разве нет?


 no comments.




> МЫ исповедуем русский буддизм, основанный на буддийском Каноне и российской буддологии, *необуддизме Дандарона* и энергии его призыва "Тантра – на Запад!", достоинстве русской цивилизации и на *собственных изысканиях, получивших название "Нетройственность"*.





> Изменилось оформление облика Мары, оставшегося по сути все той же пятисоставной паразитирующей репликой вихря пяти клеш. Нынешний Пятиликий Мара – это Мара СМИ, Мара Духовных наркотиков, Мара Денег, Мара Смерти и Мара невидимости глобальных структур.


ну и т.д.

http://pravidya.com/rus/tradition/we.html

З.Ы. а раньше там, помимо Будды, в баннере Иисус висел.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Huandi

> МЫ исповедуем русский буддизм, основанный на буддийском Каноне и российской буддологии


Дандарон конечно же был и буддологом. С рядом "загибов", но все-таки с вполне научным подходом. Особенно, если брать во внимание конкретные его работы, а не всю деятельность целиком. Но что-то мне не кажется, что данные товарищи хоть в малой степени основываются на "российской буддологии"  :Smilie: .

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Судьба Монтлевича извилиста. Не факт, что он со "учениками" является носителем традиции Дандарона, так как многие из этой самой традиции считают Монтлевича отщепенцем и называют его всякими плохими словами :Smilie: . Лично я точно знаю, что он нарушитель тантрических самайя - он имел как-то наглость выгнать своего ваджрного Учителя из своего дома в СПб. Случай известный. Так что, если и следовать каким-то канонам, то прежде всего наставлениям ваджраачарьев о том, что не нужно поддерживать общение с нарушителями самайя, ибо это наносит сильный вред на пути. 

Итог: сайт "Правидья" не представляет традицию Дандарона, а представляет некий новодел в лице Монтлевича. Сам же Дандарон является бурятским Дхармараджей и великим реализатором тантры. Известный многим (даже из участников этого форума) покойный дедушка Дармадоди (Жалсараев) говорил, что Дандарон реализовал стадию грубого иллюзорного тела и имеет вследствие этого право не поклоняться алтарям, как (цитирую дедушку) "живой Будда". Тем, кто не в курсе, что такое стадия грубого иллюзорного тела, объяснять не буду :Smilie: , читайте книшки.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> ОМ МАНИ ПЁМЕ ХУНГ.
> 
> Что, разумеется, не меняет отношения к искажениям Дхармы. Вещи надо называть своими именами. Извращения Дхармы - это не Буддизм, это неприемлемо.


Ну это вы строго  :Smilie:  Искажения - это подмена того, что является сутью Учения. Не думаю, что то высказывание о полях энергии является столь важным и основополагающим.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

P.S.

Топик выделен из "Ужасных фраз о буддизме".

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Да 99% работ всем известных авторов-буддологов такие же.


... Не совсем так: 100% "буддологов"...

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Это Вы зря про 100% буддологов. Вы читали Щербатского, Бадмаева, Андросова?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> ... Щербатского, Бадмаева, Андросова...


Звучит прямо как "А ты Маркса читал?"  :Smilie:  ... 

Нет, спасибо, не читал - предпочитаю первоисточники, т.е. труды признанных Учителей, входящих в непрерывную цепь преемственности. А уж проблемы "кто что сказал "по поводу" или "как кто классифицировал", или "как кто пересказал первоисточники" меня не интересуют. 

Я предпочитаю худо-бедно заниматься практикой - т.е. тем, что дают мне Учителя, а не изучением "околобуддийской" литературы.

----------


## Grantha

> Тем не менее все эти блаватские, девид-неель, анагарики говинды и прочая до сих пор кое-кем преподносятся как эксперты по буддизму.


Они действительно эксперты, но только эксперты по Буддхизму, а не по подделкам по него в отличие от некоторых скандинавских муладхарных "лам" :Wink: )

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Если Блаватская - эксперт по Буддизму, то Папа Римский - буддийский махатма.

----------


## Ондрий

> Это Вы зря про 100% буддологов. Вы читали Щербатского, Бадмаева, Андросова?


 а какая с них польза, помимо переводов? Переводы - да, молодцы, профессионально и добротно (за некоторыми исключениями). На этом - все.

К сожалению, профессиональных переводчиков авторитетных текстов, помимо них, в общем-то и нету в Раше и у каждого свой особый терминологический "язык", который обязан отличаться от коллег. Такова европейская традиция в любых науках. Предисловие, вводная, призванная очертить _научную новизну_ иначе работа не будет одобрена со стороны научного сообщества, ну и попинать предшествеников, дабы усилить оную новизну. 

Цели просто разные у лодзав и буддологов/лингвистов.

В чем разница? Достаточно прочесть цели составления текстов. 

Как только у буддолога будет написано примерно следующее "написал эту работу, скромный преподаватель санскрита такой-то. Океан Учения велик, и я собрал его капли, дабы излечить забывчивость. Пусть все достигнут пробуждения!", вот тогда можно не сильно переживать по поводу их научных наработок. Ибо кто связан практикой - у того ответственность. Хотя бы за свою личную карму.

Особенно Анросов отличился. Молодец он, конечно! Такие вещи перевел, но читая термины, надо делать обратный перевод на русский и "буддийский"

Юзаем что есть. Это лучшее из возможного на данный момент.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

О! Ни чё се "а какая с них польза"? А Вibliotheca Buddhica? А монографии Санкт-Питербургской и Новосибирской школ востоковедения? Если бы не царская и ранняя советская буддология, сидели б мы сейчас на голодном пайке из "буддийских махатм" и "просветлённых энергетических полей". Да и потом, тот же Бадмаев был одновременно и востоковедом, и ламой Гелугпа. И не только он. Самые серьёзные исследования осуществлялись людьми, которые свободно чувствовали себя как в науке, так и в традиции. И те же переводы - это было не то ужасное качество, что сейчас. Что говорить - Вы видели хотя бы один современный перевод с тибетского в виде семантических полей? Сейчас и подстрочника нормального сделать не могут, все эти "буддийские издательства", переводят абы кто и абы как…
С одной стороны, востоковеды по мере сил способствовали сохранению Дхармы в буддийских регионах СССР, с другой стороны, была серьёзнейшая школа, обладавшая монополией на публикации, и всякого фуфла тогда не печатали.
А Вы говорите, что с них пользы?

----------


## Ондрий

> О! Ни чё се "а какая с них польза"? А Вibliotheca Buddhica?


я вроде как об этом и сказал - издание переводов и книг. С "библиотеки буддики" пользы никому нет кроме специалистов - вы свободно читаете на санскрите и тибетском? А остальные?

----------


## Per Se

> Е. И. Рерих:
> 
> 
> (Так, между прочим, заметил общий принцип всех некомпетентных авторов: "*если чего не знаешь - просто придумай!*")


 Есть ещё одна интересная мысль "человек не может придумать то, чего не существует"

----------


## Ондрий

> Есть ещё одна интересная мысль "человек не может придумать то, чего не существует"


 а кто говорил, что дурь - не существует?  :Smilie:

----------


## Per Se

> а кто говорил, что дурь - не существует?


 дурь? нет такого. существует только незнание и запутанность.

----------


## Ондрий

> дурь? нет такого. существует только незнание и запутанность.


 "как же так? ж... есть, а слова нет?" (С)

----------


## Huandi

А какая польза от Шубхара? Никакой, даже переводов не делает  :Smilie: .

----------

Randel (15.04.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> А какая польза от Шубхара? Никакой, даже переводов не делает .


а никто Шубхара в "буддологи" не записывал, так что мимо товарисчь буддолог.

/типа - обиделся за свою профессию... понимаю )))))) /

З.Ы. а какая польза с Хуанди? Он даже не буддист - он буддолог!

Хуанди. Не детсад ли играет в одном месте?

----------


## Huandi

> а никто Шубхара в "буддологи" не записывал, так что мимо товарисчь буддолог.


Но донести до широкой буддийской общественности свое мнение о буддологах он считает очень важной задачей, да? Это мнение авторитетно и полезно для всех буддистов?

Я не будддолог.

----------

Randel (15.04.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> Но донести до широкой буддийской общественности свое мнение о буддологах он считает очень важной задачей, да? Это мнение авторитетно и полезно для всех буддистов?


Разумеется полезно, ибо осторожно будут читать вирши про "ИстинноСущего". И ваш авторитет тут не выше моего. Не нарывайтесь на слова, которые вам неприятно слышать.

Высказал свое мнение. А что вы так разнервничались?




> Я не будддолог.


 но хоть буддист? Какой традиции (та что написана в профиле - бред)? Живого Учителя видели? Прибежише принимали? Или только много книг читали?

----------


## Huandi

> Разумеется полезно


Полезно равзе что для цели одурачивания людей и отвращения их от качественного академического изучения буддизма. Это ваш учитель вам сказал, что надо ругать на форумах буддологов?

----------

Randel (15.04.2009)

----------


## Ондрий

> Полезно равзе что для цели одурачивания людей и отвращения их от качественного академического изучения буддизма. Это ваш учитель вам сказал, что надо ругать на форумах буддологов?


 на вопрос-то ответье про вашу традицию...


----
Не для Хуанди. Он за буддологов обидилси, с ним спорить нет смысла ибо детсад:

качественное "академическое" изучение проводится в дацанах, шедрах, вихарах и прочих соответствующих местах. Под руководством реальных буддийских Учителей с веками опробированной программой, а не мыслефантазии лиц которые имеют целью выпуск публикаций, дабы наработать материала на допуск к очередной диссертации или освоение денег под очередной грант. 

В любом случае, собственно "буддологическая работа" имеет ценность для своего узкого круга лиц и практикующие Дхарму не учатся по книгам буддологов, а учатся у своих Учителей по текстам авторитетных Гуру. Буддологов можно воспринимать как внешний материал, который никогда не заменит живой Дхармы. Пишуь много интересного, но пользоваться этим для практики нельзя, и тем более нельзя воспринимать это как "качественное" академическое обучение.. 

Это смешно - лежа на диване, читать буддолога и счить, что занимаешься "качественным академическим обучением" ))))

К сожалению, в России очень мало качественных переводчиков и переводов. И  на этом фоне буддологическая литература, будучи доступной, является для многих и единственным источником. Что весьма печально.

----------


## Huandi

В одном треде идет яростная защита научного подхода от попов. А в этом - высмеивают ученых, выбравших полем своей деятельности буддизм. Хорошие ученые изучают птичек и развивают нанотехнологии, а никудышные - буддизм? Так, Шубхар? Или вы думаете, эта деятельность приносит большие прибыли и не требует огромного вложения труда?





> на вопрос-то ответье про вашу традицию...


Обсуждение моей биографии не имеет отношения к теме треда.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Ондрий

Буддология вообще интересное явление. И сугубо западное. Нигде, помимо запада, не существовало и не существует аналогичного института исследований. Они просто не были нужны.
-----
А прикольно бы звучал отзыв на защите Геше:
- В обсуждаемой статье аспиранта Лобсанга Самдупа, мало ссылок на литературу. В частности он не учитывает монографию "Ламрим Ченмо" проф. Цонкапы, который писал, что .... "....". и т.д.
)))))

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Ондрий

> В одном треде идет яростная защита научного подхода от попов. А в этом - высмеивают ученых, выбравших полем своей деятельности буддизм. Хорошие ученые изучают птичек и развивают нанотехнологии, а никудышные - буддизм? Так, Шубхар?


разумеется так. Ибо западная наука основывается на в первую очередь на практической проверке теорий. И  когда это не всегда возможно, это и остается теорией. В случае буддологов они никогда не сверяют свои "наработки" с мнением авторитетных Гуру. Еще раз для особо одаренных - те, кто ценит в первую очередь книги западных писателей-фантастов, не будут чтить живых Учителей и не пойдут к ним. Это про вас.





> Или вы думаете, эта деятельность приносит большие прибыли и не требует огромного вложения труда?


Хых... про прибыль... а то нет??? Вы когда-нить участвовали в оформлении гранов? В РФФИ например? У меня был экспириенс. Доложу вам, что гранты - единственное средство выжить для гуманитарного академического планктона. Ну, а труд конечно вкладывается. Кто-бы спорил с этим. Качество работ не оценивается в Джоулях, зараченных на работу.




> Обсуждение моей биографии не имеет отношения к теме треда.


 вы уже, в общем-то, ответили на все мои вопросы.. самопал ..

----------


## Huandi

Буддология традиционно всегда существовала в рамках самого буддизма. И даже буддология не только воззренческо-философская, которая имеется почти что в каждой шастре, но и историческая. Сяо-цзань, Таранатха и т.п.

----------


## Huandi

> В случае буддологов они никогда не сверяют свои "наработки" с мнением авторитетных Гуру.


Отчего же не сверяют - они как раз их и изучают - Нагарджуну, Васубандху,  Асангу и прочих. Изучают на основе всего имеющегося материала, включая и комментарии современных традиционных учителей. При этом, конечно, строят свою работу на научной и критической основе, а не на "доверии к Гуру".

----------


## Ондрий

> Буддология традиционно всегда существовала в рамках самого буддизма. И даже буддология не только воззренческо-философская, которая имеется почти что в каждой шастре, но и историческая. Сяо-цзань, Таранатха и т.п.


 Еше раз - это не тот пример.
Внешне - одно и тоже. Диспуты, разбор текста, историография, лингвистика, переводы, философия и т.д. Все верно.. 

Но есть и разница. Я о ней сказал, а вы ее не видите.

----------


## Huandi

> Доложу вам, что гранты - единственное средство выжить для гуманитарного академического планктона. Ну а труд конечно вкладывается. Ктобы спорил с этим.


Продолжайте насмехаться над этим трудом, раз это доставляет вам столько удовольствия.

----------


## Huandi

> Но есть и разница. Я о ней сказал, а вы ее не видите.


Разница в чем? В отсутствии в буддологической литературе начала и конца в виде поклонения всем учителям и подношения всех заслуг? Кстати, это и в классических трактатах далеко не строгое правило.

----------


## Ондрий

> Отчего же не сверяют - они как раз их и изучают - Нагарджуну, Васубандху,  Асангу и прочих. Изучают на основе всего имеющегося материала, включая и комментарии современных традиционных учителей. При этом, конечно, строят свою работу на научной и критической основе, а не на "доверии к Гуру".


 вы и 2й раз ответили на мои вопросы. Спасибо! Это именно то, о чем я и говорил - буддолог опирается *на свое понимание в конечном итоге*, а не линию преемственности и никто ему тут не указ, помимо таких же коллег (это вам не сдача экзамена на Геше!!), и опора на Гуру тут не причем совершенно. Не надо дуть на ненавистную вам воду - преданности Ламе в тиб. буддизме! Это не от той стенки гвоздь....

----------


## До

> А прикольно бы звучал отзыв на защите Геше: - В обсуждаемой статье аспиранта Лобсанга Самдупа, мало ссылок на литературу. В частности он не учитывает монографию "Ламрим Ченмо" проф. Цонкапы, который писал, что .... "....". и т.д.)))))


 А разве не так дело обстоит?

----------


## Толя

Так кто ж еще... Наверное ринпоче так и советуют делать своим ученикам. Втирать людям всяческие паралогизмы, якобы, для их же блага.

Мне пока удалось выявить несколько особо популярных:

1) Увидеть живого ламу и пробормотать что-то в его присутствии - это значит стать буддистом. 

2) Тот, кто ни одного ламу не считает своим - не буддист. 

3) Понимание возникает не от изучения текста, а от приватной встречи с ламой или, на худой конец, от того, что начинаешь всем сострадать.

4) Если в начале перевода нет пожелания просветлеть всем и вся, то такая работа не заслуживает внимания, так как цель - не та. 

5) К традиции нужно причисляться у живого ламы. Просто так буддистов не бывает. 

6) updated Понимание происходит не от правильного мышления, а от опоры на "линию преемственности"

Это, кстати, лечится:




> *Блейхер В.М. "Расстройства мышления"* 
> 
>         В монографии в клиническом и патопсихологическом аспектах излагаются вопросы патологии мышления — систематика расстройств мышления, их симптоматология и синдромология, диагностическая значимость, способы выявления Особое внимание уделено нозологической специфичности расстройств мышления при различных психических заболеваниях, рассматриваемой с учетом характерных патогенетических и патокинетических особенностей. Для психиатров и психологов.


http://www.koob.ru/books/psychiatry/..._mishlenia.rar

----------


## Huandi

> Это именно то, о чем я и говорил - буддолог опирается на свое понимание в конечном итоге, а не линию преемственности


Да, в научном сообществе истину меряют не "опорой на линию", а критическим рассмотрением материала. Именно так поступали и сами буддисты - руководствовались только достоверно установленным - один из таких призывов как раз в моей подписи.

----------


## Ондрий

> Разница в чем? В отсутствии в буддологической литературе начала и конца в виде поклонения всем учителям и подношения всех заслуг? Кстати, это и в классических трактатах далеко не строгое правило.


 К сожалению придется повторить, хотя я это пишу в каждом сообщении - буддолог опирается в конечнос счете на свое понимание, и критика может исходить для него (как влияющая на его дальнейшую судьбу) только от коллег - ученого совета, кафедры, ученых-конкурентов и т.д. Нигде эти работы не проходили проверку в истинно академических учреждениях - дацанах и прочем. Ни одна книга, например Андросова, не была проверена на предмет корректности терминологии (а он жжот еще как), ни разу сии господа не представали ни на 1м совете Лам (или в других традициях - соответствущих участников) и не отвечали за свои "наработки".

Эти люди вне традиции, они не практикуют, они ставят целью совершенно иное, нежели упомянутые вами Таранатха и прочие.

З.Ы. 
Я в одном буддологическом сборнике статей прочитал одну веселую фразу одного из буддологов. О ней чуть ниже. Эти статьи (в убитом переплете, ибо на свои деньги печатают тиражем в 100 экз) выпускаются после научных конференций - и эти статьи идут в зачод для "накопительного счета" изданных работ, чтобы могли допустить к защите или  для поддержания уровня плавучести - ученый должен писать текст! Текст для ученого - это продукт его деятельности. Альфа и омега гуманитария. Критерий его профпригодности - регулярные публикации.

Так вот фраза звучала примерно так: _Мы, буддологи, в чем-то немного буддисты_... 

контекст стоял таким - принимать ли лично буддийские взгляды или нет ученому-буддологу, который, типо, образованный западный человек и не может верить во всякие сказки. Вот человека-то как расперло - с одной стороны Дарвин и НАУКА, а с другой то, что он "изучает". /me долго плакалъ

----------


## Ондрий

> 1) Увидеть живого ламу и пробормотать что-то в его присутствии - это значит стать буддистом.


если для вас принять прибежище - что-то пробормотать в присутсвии Ламы - говорить с вами не о чем вообще.

остальное уже не нужно каментить... 

вот .... еще один самопальный книголюб.

----------


## Huandi

> Эти люди вне традиции, они не практикуют, они ставят целью совершенно иное, нежели упомянутые вами Таранатха и прочие.


"Эти люди" ставят целью достоверное, в наибольшей степени точное, отражание действительности, касающейся буддизма.

И многие, кстати, являются настоящими буддистами. Просто, в основном, не считают нужным распространяться о своей практике. Некоторые даже вместо защиты диссера уезжают в ритриты. Вот в этом я их не понимаю.

----------


## Ондрий

> А разве не так дело обстоит?


Именно так и обстоит. 

для суровых чтецов - Это типа шютка такая была.. на предмет обыгрывания западного ученого совета. Расслабтесь.

----------


## Ондрий

> "Эти люди" ставят целью достоверное, в наибольшей степени точное, отражание действительности, касающийся буддизма.


оно отражается в их головах и только, ибо кто их может корректировать - я вам уже сказал.

А про достоверное - это вы отожгли как никогда. Достоверное - в текстах достоверных Гуру, а не в дисерах и монографиях. Чтобы эта достоверность дошла до людей - надо просто делать переводы (которые у них конечно качественные) и чем больше, тем лучше. А не статьи строчить в конференц-сборники.

За них все классифицировали и разжевали, по полочкам раскладывали 2500 лет. Чего еще не хватает? 




> И многие, кстати, являются настоящими буддистами. Просто, в основном, не считают нужным распространяться о своей практике.


таких мало и про таких знают. Берзин например. Или наш - А. Тереньев. Респект им!




> Некоторые даже вместо защиты дессера уезжают в ритриты. Вот в этом я их не понимаю.


а я об этом и говорил. И не поймете, потому что у вас самого другие ценности.

----------


## До

> Именно так и обстоит. для суровых чтецов - Это типа шютка такая была.. на предмет обыгрывания западного ученого совета. Расслабтесь.


 Прошу вас воздержаться от оскорблений в мой адрес.

----------


## Huandi

> оно отражается в их головах и только, ибо кто их может корректировать - я вам уже сказал.


В научном сообществе выработаны методы критики и дискуссий. Никто не упустит случай укусить коллегу за промах.




> Берзин например. Или наш - А. Тереньев.


Не только они, ой не только. Терентьев мне как раз не очень нравится за сильное отклонение в религиозность, явно препятствующую объективности.




> а я об этом и говорил. И не поймете, потому что у вас самого другие ценности.


У вас еще и с чю проблемы, эх...  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Прошу вас воздержаться от оскорблений в мой адрес.


прошу прощения, если вас задел, тем что ответил на ваш вопрос.

----------


## Ондрий

> В научном сообществе выработаны методы критики и дискуссий. Никто не упустит случай укусить коллегу за промах.


еще бы! Только не было последней инстанции - практикующих буддистов. Об этом я вам и говорю какой постинг.




> Не только они, ой не только. Терентьев мне как раз не очень нравится за сильное отклонение в религиозность, явно препятствующую объективности.


поясните, что значит "отклонение в религиозность"?

----------


## До

> прошу прощения, если вас задел, тем что ответил на ваш вопрос.


Я имел ввиду не ответ, а последующий едкий комментарий.

----------


## Huandi

> еще бы! Только не было последней инстанции - практикующих буддистов. Об этом я вам и говорю какой постинг.


Ога, а теперь она появилась - в лице Шубхара  :Smilie: . Ну что ж, будем ждать критических работ в академическом стиле на труды известных буддологов.  :Smilie: 




> поясните, что значит "отклонение в религиозность"?


Кто понял о чем я, тот понял. Кто нет - уже не поймет  :Smilie: .

----------


## Поляков

А в чем цель буддологии?

----------


## Huandi

> А в чем цель буддологии?


В объективном и научном изучении разнообразных аспектов буддизма.

----------


## Толя

> если для вас принять прибежище - что-то пробормотать в присутсвии Ламы - говорить с вами не о чем вообще.


А как это обычно бывает? Все сидят и вслед за ламой повторяют. После этого считается, что вы стали буддистом. Или все не так?




> остальное уже не нужно каментить...


Ну, это же ваши высказывания, не мои. Вы согласны, что они ошибочны?




> вот .... еще один самопальный книголюб.


Вот, Шубхар, скажите, а чем вы отличаетесь от тех же христиан? Они нелогичны и вы тоже. Они зачастую агрессивны к науке и вы тоже. Они считают, что батюшки понимают сущность христианства и его историю лучше чем ученые и вы говорите то же самое. Я совершенно точно уверен, что лучше думать своей головой, чем в русле многовековой линии преемственности приплыть в итоге, к подобным паралогизмам. Ведь это один из результатов вашей практики - ваши сообщения. И подобные паралогизмы рассматриваются в книге "Расстройства мышления". И зачем такой буддизм нужен?

----------


## Ондрий

> Ога, а теперь она появилась - в лице Шубхара . Ну что ж, будем ждать критических работ в академическом стиле на труды известных буддологов.


я вообще - таракан. И способности мои крайне низкие. Вы мне льстите.

Про практикующих буддистов я имел ввиду Кхенпо, Геше и почтенных Тхер. Не надо ерничать.

книжке вопросов не задашь и книжка не оценит ваше понимание. А мнение кусачих коллег - ничего не стоит, ибо действует в тех же целеполагательных рамках.




> >Цитата:
> >поясните, что значит "отклонение в религиозность"?
> 
> Кто понял о чем я, тот понял. Кто нет - уже не поймет .


да все понятно давно уже. Вопрос был риторическим.

Хуанди, я хочу вас спросить вот о чем, ибо мы бодаться можем долго, т.к. каждый останется при своих.

буду пользоваться тиб. терминологией, хотя у тхеравадинов есть тоже самое

1. Вы считаете, что обучение в шедре, цаннид-дацане, гьюд-дацане качественно ниже, чем в "академических заведениях"?

2. Учебный материал в выше упомянутых местах качественно ниже, чем "академических заведениях"?

3. Только западно-академическое обучение без практики и опоры на традицию приводит к Пробуждению?

только 3 вопроса. Без полемики, ибо все всё сказали уже

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Ондрий

> Ведь это один из результатов вашей практики - ваши сообщения. И подобные паралогизмы рассматриваются в книге "Расстройства мышления". И зачем такой буддизм нужен?


как говорят классики - на ваши сеансы психоанализа у меня нет денег. Охмуряйте этим кого-нить другого. Буддологов например )))))

----------


## Поляков

> В объективном и научном изучении разнообразных аспектов буддизма.


Т.е. вовлеченность в предмет изучения не приветствуется?

----------


## Ондрий

> Т.е. вовлеченность в предмет изучения не приветствуется?


А это религиозность - и она противна всему естеству научных работников! Уже об этом сказали в шпильке по Тереньева.

Не дай бох, замараца о такое! Бормотать что-то там еще в присутствии Учителя...

----------


## Huandi

> Про практикующих буддистов я имел ввиду Кхенпо, Геше и почтенных Тхер.


И кто или что им мешает писать критику в адрес ученых? 




> Хуанди, я хочу вас спросить вот о чем, ибо мы бодаться можем долго, т.к. каждый останется при своих.


Вопросы не имеют отношения к теме, так как я не вижу противоречия в том, что кто-то обучается в одном учебном заведении, а кто-то в другом. Где качественнее - надо конкретно сравнивать.

Я оцениваю по конкретной работе. Когда речь про образование - по написанию работ. Кто написал хорошую работу, тот молодец. У кого она лучше, содержит больше материала, где качественне рассуждения - тот и умнее.

----------


## Huandi

> Т.е. вовлеченность в предмет изучения не приветствуется?


Приветствуется, если она способствует объективности.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я совершенно точно уверен, что лучше думать своей головой, чем в русле многовековой линии преемственности приплыть в итоге, к подобным паралогизмам.


В этом то и отличие буддиста от ученого. Цель и средства.

А мое понимание я уже озвучил и нечего его обсуждать - оно у меня крайне низкое, глупое, нелогичное и низки мои способности в практики.

----------


## Ондрий

> И кто или что им мешает писать критику в адрес ученых?


как минимум знание о существовании этих ученых  :Smilie: )))




> Вопросы не имеют отношения к теме, так как я не вижу противоречия в том, что кто-то обучается в одном учебном заведении, а кто-то в другом. Где качественнее - надо конкретно сравнивать.


как раз имеют, ибо вы давили на "качественное академическое обучение" противопоставляя это обучению у Лам.

Вы уже ответили, впрочем, хоть и обошли прямые вопросы. Спасибо.

----------


## Huandi

> ибо вы давили на "качественное академическое обучение" противопоставляя это обучению у Лам.


Я этого не делал. Вы уже в который раз выдаете свои фантазии за чужое мнение.




> Вы уже ответили, впрочем, хоть и обошли прямые вопросы.


Я отвечаю на те вопросы, которые считаю относящимися к теме и заслуживающими внимания. А не на все, которые приходят вам в голову.

----------


## Ондрий

> Я этого не делал. Вы уже в который раз выдаете свои фантазии за чужое мнение.





> Полезно равзе что для цели одурачивания людей и отвращения их от качественного академического изучения буддизма.





> Отчего же не сверяют - они как раз их и изучают - Нагарджуну, Васубандху, Асангу и прочих. Изучают на основе всего имеющегося материала, включая и комментарии современных традиционных учителей. При этом, конечно, строят свою работу на научной и критической основе, а не на "доверии к Гуру".





> Я отвечаю на те вопросы, которые считаю относящимися к теме и заслуживающими внимания. А не на все, которые приходят вам в голову.


 Если вами же упомянутое сравнение способов обучения не относится к теме, то общение с вами традиционно мне не интересно... до свидания. Удачных чтений.

----------


## Huandi

И с какой целью вы привели цитаты из моих сообщений, если там речь шла совсем не о том, что лам плохо учат? Я этот вопрос в этой теме даже не поднимал.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Непонятные какие-то претензии к буддологии как к науке... Связаны они исключительно с фанатизмом религиозным обыкновенным, а в буддийском исполнении он ничем не лучше христианского. Перл Шубхара о том, что хорошо бы буддологам "ответить за всё" перед собором лам, вообще в стиле кураевского форума. И это пишут люди, которых возмущает, что РПЦ лезет в систему образования!

Буддизм как личная практика и буддизм как предмет научного изучения - разные вещи, почему они непременно должны пересекаться? Традиция традицией, но объективная оценка изнутри неё самой невозможна хотя бы потому, что для объективного суждения нужно подняться над традицией и хотя бы мысленно, хотя бы на время оказаться вне её. Тантрик не может критично относиться к гуру и текстам своей традиции. Учёный имеет на это полное право.

Разные школы и направления буддизма в Тибете, Китае, Японии в полемике зачастую вели себя как боксёры на ринге, и недоставало как раз такого объективного арбитра, как западная наука. Светская власть на эту роль не годилась: обычно она просто принимала сторону одной из школ.

Результаты конфессионально ангажированной "объективности" легко показать хотя бы на примере отношения к юндрунг бон или традиционного тибетского изложения истории о диспуте в Самье. Или почитайте, что пишут о Ваджраяне с позиций своей школы ученики Дзинсэя Тэрасавы. Или заявления тибетских геше, что без мадхьямаки полного просветления не видать - как будто среди йогачаринов не было величайших учителей.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Ондрий

> Непонятные какие-то претензии к буддологии как к науке... Связаны они исключительно с фанатизмом религиозным обыкновенным, а в буддийском исполнении он ничем не лучше христианского. Перл Шубхара о том, что хорошо бы буддологам "ответить за всё" перед собором лам, вообще в стиле кураевского форума. И это пишут люди, которых возмущает, что РПЦ лезет в систему образования!


 бррр.. Дима, если внимательно читать, что я писал, то к буддологии, как к науке, претензий никаких нет. Занимаются пусть чем хотят. Насчет перлов - передергивать ты мастер. Что ты хотел сказать фразой "ответить за все"? За что, за все? Это у вас в церкви на ковер вызывают. 

Понятный для тебя пример - семинаристы (христианские, иудейские и т.д.) изучают статьи прекрасного ученого семиотика У. Эко. Смешно. Не потому что Эко - глуп, а потому что цели разные.

Вот специально для тебя повторю, если не хочется читать - тема о том, что буддология никак не может претендовать на истинность изложения Дхармы, т.к. нет никакой верификации со стороны самих носителей традиции, это монолог, а не диалог - он односторонен. И не надо тут путать Геше/Кхенпо с попами! Перлы выводят как раз буддологи.. тут тебе и Истинносущие и 4 Истины Святых и куча других приколов. 

Почитай Андросова, например - что он пишет о ваджаяне. Если это считать "научным" текстом, то я - королева Британии.

Да и бох бы ваш с ошибочными выводами буддологов, ручь шла в конце концов о том, что полезнее - наставления Гуру, или чисто научное книголюбство.

А вообще меня поразило, что никто тут из буддистов не отреагировал на презрительные шпильки в область религиозности некоторых упомянутых буддологов. Данные лица вообще никакого не имеют отношения к практикам и презрительно фыркают относительно живых источников Учения.


P.S. еслиб были переведены все тексты, были бы ученые Геше, Кхенпо, Ачарьи, Махатхеры русские, грузинские, английские (этих уже есть немного), буддология как явление было бы бессмысленно. Но сейчас этого нет, за сим и суда нет. 

Юзаем вынужденно что есть, ибо на безптиьче и попа - соловей.

Пардонте, остается выразить свое "фе" такому форуму. 50% шизотериков, 30% воротящих нос от традиций самоделкиных, остальные редко заходят. 

Есть повод мне задуматься об readonly mode. News only. Всем удач! Кому в чтении, кому в практиках.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Это *у вас* в церкви на ковер вызывают.


В какой такой церкви? Уточните, куда вы меня записали, интересно. Разве что стану основателем собственной.  :Smilie:  Интересно, каким местом вы читали мои антицерковные реплики здесь и в ЖЖ.




> Понятный для тебя пример - семинаристы (христианские, иудейские и т.д.) изучают статьи прекрасного ученого семиотика У. Эко. Смешно.


Что тут смешного? Многие таки изучают. И историю русской философии в семинариях изучают. И Бубером иудеи не брезгуют.




> буддология никак не может претендовать на истинность изложения Дхармы


Она на это и не претендует, изучая многообразие буддийских школ, традиций, систем философии. Буддологи не дают посвящений.




> это монолог, а не диалог - он односторонен.


Чего никак нельзя сказать, например, о покойном Торчинове.




> И не надо тут путать Геше/Кхенпо с попами!


Почему же? Тоже духовенство, тоже натасканы в защите определённых концепций и партийных интересов, и надо быть религиозным фанатиком или конченым идеалистом, чтобы этого не замечать.




> Речь шла в конце концов о том, что полезнее - наставления Гуру, или чисто научное книголюбство.


Смотря для чего полезнее. Для личной практики - однозначно. Для объективного изучения буддийской традиции во всём многообразии - вряд ли. Цель научной деятельности в принципе другая (вовсе не обязательно в смысле "собирания грантов" ).




> Данные лица... презрительно фыркают


Презрительно фыркать - именно ваш любимый тон, никогда не замечали?




> Если б были переведены все тексты, были бы ученые Геше, Кхенпо, Ачарьи, Махатхеры русские, грузинские, английские (этих уже есть немного), буддология как явление было бы бессмысленно.


Ага, и тхеравадины бы объявляли, что Ваджраяна не буддизм, а ученики геше Тинлея повторяли бы за ним его отзывы о Намкае Норбу Ринпоче. И каждый считал бы, что настоящая Дхарма и высшие поучения только у него.




> Пардонте, остается выразить свое "фе" такому форуму. 50% шизотериков, 30% воротящих нос от традиций самоделкиных, остальные редко заходят.


Ну так дайте достойный ответ шизотерикам и самоделкиным. Пока слышно только презрительное фырканье.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Если бы не царская и ранняя советская буддология, сидели б мы сейчас на голодном пайке из "буддийских махатм" и "просветлённых энергетических полей".


Это требует серьезных доказательств. 




> Да и потом, тот же Бадмаев был одновременно и востоковедом, и ламой Гелугпа.


Он не был ламой, оставьте ваши фантазии при себе. Более того - он был противником тарни (бурят-монгол.) - тантрической практики чтения дхарани и мантр для излечения. Я уже не говорю о том, что он был просто врачом и политиком (даже покрестился ради такого дела), но о Дхарме практически не заикался, представляя своей деятельностью типично позитивистский, потребительский подход к тантре Мен-лха (Будды Медицины).

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Ануруддха

Друзья, в полемике не переходите на обсуждение личности участников. Хуанди устное предупреждение, Шубхар заблокирован на 15 дней.

----------


## лесник

> Это требует серьезных доказательств.


Царская и ранняя советская буддология заложили основы изучения буддизма и перевода буддийских текстов, понятийный аппарат. Благодаря им стало в принципе возможным первое знакомство с буддизмом. Если бы не они, то впоследствии переводчикам буддийской литературы пришлось бы начинать все с нуля.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Замечательные примеры «буддологического» восприятия буддизма приведены выше:  :Smilie: 




> 1) Увидеть живого ламу и пробормотать что-то в его присутствии - это значит стать буддистом.


Не «увидеть», а участвовать в ретрите / посвящении.

Не «пробормотать», а (четко понимая смысл произносимого!) принять прибежище в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе (тантрический вариант - в Гуру, дэва и дакини)... 

Кстати, если сам Учитель что-то быстро «бормочет» на протяжении получаса, читая какой-то текст - то это не магические заклинания,   :Smilie:  а лунг (уполномочивание на конкретную практику), который он обязан передать присутствующим именно таким способом. При посвящении (или в практике) Гуру воспринимается, как Будда, а окружающая обстановка - как «Чистая земля», совершенная мандала и т.п.




> 2) Тот, кто ни одного ламу не считает своим - не буддист.


Именно! Если человек «изучал» буддизм только по книжкам «буддологов» и не участвовал ни в одном ретрите, ни разу не встречался с Учителем, не принимал Прибежище, не получал уполномочивание на практику - он не буддист... «Без Гуру нет Будды» (это расхожее утверждение)




> 3) Понимание возникает не от изучения текста, а от приватной встречи с ламой или, на худой конец, от того, что начинаешь всем сострадать.


Понимание возникает в результате безграничного доверия к своим Учителям, получения «непрерывного потока благословений» с их стороны, изучения и анализа Дхармы, ее ежедневной практики, а также развития вследствие этого, сострадания ко всем живым существам, понимания пустотности всех объектов, развития бодхичитты (относительной и абсолютной). Таким образом накапливаются заслуги и мудрость, способствующие дальнейшей реализации.

Отсутствие сострадания ко всем живым существам, как основной движущей силы личной практики, говорит о том, что эта практика не является буддийской.




> 4) Если в начале перевода нет пожелания просветлеть всем и вся, то такая работа не заслуживает внимания, так как цель - не та.


... Наверное, лучше сказать так: «в начале переведенного текста» (т.е. в авторском оригинале, хотя и буддийские (не «буддологические»!) переводчики также часто вставляют свои благопожелания) нет фразы «на благо всех живых существ»... Если такая книга и встречается - невольно задумываешься о мотивации автора... Если же это текст конкретной практики - то такое благопожелание (равно как и посвящение заслуг) там должны быть!




> 5) К традиции нужно причисляться у живого ламы. Просто так буддистов не бывает.


Именно! (Кстати, это уже повторение - см. выше, п.2). Это и называется «линия непрерывной преемственности». Обычно Учителя приводят такой пример: если в электрическом проводе есть какой-то обрыв, то лампочка не загорится, какие бы усилия вы не принимали... «Просто так» бывают (плодятся!)  :Smilie:  только «буддологи»...  :Smilie: 




> 6) updated Понимание происходит не от правильного мышления, а от опоры на "линию преемственности"


Опять повторение (см. п. 3). Там перечислено, отчего именно возникает понимание: изучение, анализ, безграничное доверие к Гуру, правильная мотивация и личная практика. Без последнего, как бы вам не хотелось, обойтись нельзя!




> Это, кстати, лечится:


Добавлю: очень хорошо лечится! Достаточно найти себе компетентного Мастера и перестать читать «буддологическую» литературу.  :Smilie: 

Если же кто-то склонен видеть «патологию мышления» у всех практикующих буддистов - то это исключительно проблема его личного восприятия... Как я где-то уже цитировал: *«если вы видите в Учителе собаку, то и реализуетесь, как собака. Если видите Будду - реализуетесь, как Будда».*

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Per Se

> Как я где-то уже цитировал: *«если вы видите в Учителе собаку, то и реализуетесь, как собака. Если видите Будду - реализуетесь, как Будда».*


 А вы ничего не путаете? Может "Если вы видите Учителя в собаке ... Учителя в Будде..." ?

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Нет, не путаю... Это цитата либо из Намкая Норбу, либо ... (навскидку не помню...) 

Может я немножко неточно (поэтому непонятно) процитировал: "Если вы воспринимаете Учителя, как собаку (т.е. относитесь к нему с предубеждением, недоверием и т.п., пренебрегаете его Учением) - то в дальнейшем получите реализацию собаки..."

----------


## Per Se

> ... Нет, не путаю... Это цитата либо из Намкая Норбу, либо ... (навскидку не помню...) 
> 
> Может я немножко неточно (поэтому непонятно) процитировал: "Если вы воспринимаете Учителя, как собаку (т.е. относитесь к нему с предубеждением, недоверием и т.п., пренебрегаете его Учением) - то в дальнейшем получите реализацию собаки..."


 Ок.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Может я немножко неточно (поэтому непонятно) процитировал: "Если вы воспринимаете Учителя, как собаку (т.е. относитесь к нему с предубеждением, недоверием и т.п., пренебрегаете его Учением) - то в дальнейшем получите реализацию собаки..."


Это наставления Падмасамбхавы, которые часто цитирует ННР и другие Учителя.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Это наставления Падмасамбхавы, которые часто цитирует ННР и другие Учителя.


Виноват...

----------


## Борис

> Хых... про прибыль... а то нет??? Вы когда-нить участвовали в оформлении гранов? В РФФИ например? У меня был экспириенс. Доложу вам, что гранты - единственное средство выжить для гуманитарного академического планктона.


Ну да, снова все то же самое. Оказывается, это именно ученые все деньги съели, дармоеды! 
«Заводы не нужны, учителя (школьные) не нужны, наука не нужна. Нужны только челноки, шмотки привозящие, да прочая обслуга по потреблению.»

Рискну предположить, что «гуманитарный академический планктон» - вещь все же полезная.

«Все продадим - накупим сникерсов, а для особо продвинутых потребителей – учителей привезем».

Вот так вот и «потребляют Дхарму» (С)Щербаков. Ибо попытки мирскую жизнь насильно втиснуть в ура-религиозные каноны приводят к еще большему обмирщению.

----------


## Поляков

> Рискну предположить, что «гуманитарный академический планктон» - вещь все же полезная.


Таки с этим вроде никто и не спорит. Другое дело, для чего нужны и кому? Как руководство по практике, их работы воспринимать нелепо. Для развития общего кругозора - гуд. Кому что больше нужно.

----------


## лесник

> Таки с этим вроде никто и не спорит. Другое дело, для чего нужны и кому? Как руководство по практике, их работы воспринимать нелепо. Для развития общего кругозора - гуд. Кому что больше нужно.


А какими текстами Вы пользуетесь для практики? Вы читаете их по-тибетски? По-китайски?

----------


## Кайвасату

> Е. И. Рерих:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Будда особенно настаивал на вмещении учениками понятия пар противоположностей, или двух крайностей, ибо познание действительности достигается лишь путем сопоставления пар противоположностей. Если ученик не мог осилить этого, Будда не приобщал его к дальнейшему знанию, ибо это было бы не только бесполезно, но даже вредно.
> 			
> 		
> ...


      А Вам есть что возразить? Вы будете спорить с тем, что сознание развивается сначала сопоставлением противоположностей, а потом их растворением в недвойственности? Последнее есть Дзогченовское Ригпа.

----------


## Кайвасату

> а кто говорил, что дурь - не существует?


      Ну как кто...Типа Будда, Нагарджуна и все прочие авторитеты, говорящие о шуньявости. Как сказал бы Нагарджуна - дурь несамосущна  :Smilie:

----------


## Гьялцен

> А Вам есть что возразить? Вы будете спорить с тем, что сознание развивается сначала сопоставлением противоположностей, а потом их растворением в недвойственности? Последнее есть Дзогченовское Ригпа.


Ну, мы диалектику учили не по Гегелю. Сознание все-таки ,на мой взгляд, не развивается, а очищается через практику от омрачений. Ни о каком эволюционном развитии сознания в буддизме не сказано. Скорее, в историческом контексте следует говорить о "развитии" омрачений и деградации человечества ( ср. Джамгон Конгтрул.Мириады миров).

----------


## Mike

> Непонятные какие-то претензии к буддологии как к науке... Связаны они исключительно с фанатизмом религиозным обыкновенным, а в буддийском исполнении он ничем не лучше христианского.


Конечно, одной из черт современной науки является рассмотрение и изучение любых объектов, в том числе и буддизма.Но вот цели и методы буддологии непонятны. Не мог бы кто-нибудь разъяснить?

----------


## Поляков

> А какими текстами Вы пользуетесь для практики? Вы читаете их по-тибетски? По-китайски?


Есть несколько песнопений, которые представляют собой русскую транслитерацию корейского варианта, остальное на английском и на русском. Некоторые тексты неправильно переведены, но это не имеет никакого значения. Есть хорошая история об этом.

----------


## Spirit

Вот так из ничего и возникают проблемы, сансара то есть...

Разделить и идентифицировать себя с одной из частей...

----------


## Вова Л.

> Но вот цели и методы буддологии непонятны. Не мог бы кто-нибудь разъяснить?


Ну как "какие цели"?! Цели, как и у всей науки - удовлетворение собственного интереса (в данном случае к восточным верованиям) за счет общества  :Smilie: .

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Е.А.Торчинов. Очерк истории изучения буддизма в России и за рубежом: http://anthropology.ru/ru/texts/torc...ddhism_10.html

----------


## лесник

> Есть несколько песнопений, которые представляют собой русскую транслитерацию корейского варианта, остальное на английском и на русском. Некоторые тексты неправильно переведены, но это не имеет никакого значения. Есть хорошая история об этом.


История хорошая, спасибо!

Получается, если следовать такой логике, что не имеет никакого значения, что писала ЕПБ, Рерихи, Лобсанг Рампа или советские историки о Будде, буддизме и буддистах. Не важно, правильно ли ученик произносит мантру и понимает буддизм. Главное, чтоб человек хороший был.

----------


## Гьялцен

> История хорошая, спасибо!
> 
> Получается, если следовать такой логике, что не имеет никакого значения, что писала ЕПБ, Рерихи, Лобсанг Рампа или советские историки о Будде, буддизме и буддистах. Не важно, правильно ли ученик произносит мантру и понимает буддизм. Главное, чтоб человек хороший был.


Что-то я си-и-ильно сомневаюсь, что "мантра" "кока-кола" приведет к реализации. Скорей к рождению в мире животных. 
Понятно, что человек должен быть хороший, но стремиться надо к ясности ума, иначе можно нахвататься омрачений и от Рампы, и от ЕПБ. Иначе зачем тогда Будда, если "все едино", "все от бога", "все что делается-к лучшему", "все хорошо, прекрасная маркиза". Словом, это прямой путь к вырождению Дхармы. Какая разница, ведь можно и харе Кришна спеть, и Отче наш, и ОМ МАНИ ПЕМЕ ХУНГ...Только это уже профанация Учения, пренебрежение 12-тью Деяниями Будды.

----------


## лесник

> Что-то я си-и-ильно сомневаюсь, что "мантра" "кока-кола" приведет к реализации. Скорей к рождению в мире животных. 
> Понятно, что человек должен быть хороший, но стремиться надо к ясности ума, иначе можно нахвататься омрачений и от Рампы, и от ЕПБ. Иначе зачем тогда Будда, если "все едино", "все от бога", "все что делается-к лучшему", "все хорошо, прекрасная маркиза". Словом, это прямой путь к вырождению Дхармы. Какая разница, ведь можно и харе Кришна спеть, и Отче наш, и ОМ МАНИ ПЕМЕ ХУНГ...Только это уже профанация Учения, пренебрежение 12-тью Деяниями Будды.


По поводу мантры есть такая суфийская история. К одному известному суфийскому мастеру муллы, завидоввшие ему, подослали проститутку, чтобы та соблазнила мастера. Он никак не реагировал на нее, а когда она стала слишком докучать, сказал: "Пошла прочь, распутница". И сопроводил эти слова своим духовным вниманием. Поэтому они запали проститутке в душу и стали ее зикром (повторение имени Бога, сопряженное с дыханием и концентрацией, что-то вроде мантры). Она постоянно повторяла сказанную фразу и в конце концов достигла святости. Но это, так, лирическое отступление.

Если ясность ума, все же, важна, то почему же буддисты на всех форумах и в сообществах постоянно поливают буддологов грязью, сравнивают их с планктоном и т.п.? Неужели участие того же Торчинова на этом форуме кому-то чем-то повредило? Или работы многих других ученых? 

Одной из серьезных проблем распространения буддизма на Западе стало то, что люди не знали, что такое буддизм, не могли отделить суеверия и восточную экзотику от сути учения. В результате это привело к злоупотреблениям (в том числе и лам) и дискредитации учения в целом. 

Если не будет ясности, люди так и будут думать, что все, что нужно для просветления, это хороший удар палкой. Ученые выполняют важную работу, не всегда хорошо, не всегда правильно, но тем не менее. И, как мне кажется, заслуживают немного большего, чем сравнение с планктоном.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> А какими текстами Вы пользуетесь для практики? Вы читаете их по-тибетски?


Да. И на санскрите. И на русском. Но уверяю вас, ни один из буддологов прошлого, коим приписывают прямо-таки роль патриархов-основателей, не переводил тантрические тексты по жедриму и дзогриму с их специфическим языком, не знакомым этим буддологам. Что не помешало это сделать некоторым обычным вполне людям, не буддологам, в конце 20, начале 21-го веков :Smilie: .

И, кстати, никогда не задавались вопросом, а почему тот же Обермиллер, наезжавший в Бурятию до революции и имевший контакт с ламами, прошел совершенно мимо огромнейшего корпуса тантрической литературы. А я вам скажу, просто и незатейливо - потому что он не практиковал тантру, а потому не смыслил в ней ни рыла, ни уха, несмотря на свой замечательный труд по переводу Абхисамаяаланкары и вполне заслуженные лавры по этой части. Я ведь не оспариваю подобных заслуг буддологов. Но говорить, что без них мы бы сегодня "сидели на голодном пайке", просто самонадеянно. Лоцзавы и буддологи сиречь разные племена :Smilie: )) В области тантры это ясно, как нигде более.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Одной из серьезных проблем распространения буддизма на Западе стало то, что люди не знали, что такое буддизм, не могли отделить суеверия и восточную экзотику от сути учения. В результате это привело к злоупотреблениям (в том числе и лам) и дискредитации учения в целом. 
> 
> Если не будет ясности, люди так и будут думать, что все, что нужно для просветления, это хороший удар палкой. Ученые выполняют важную работу, не всегда хорошо, не всегда правильно, но тем не менее. И, как мне кажется, заслуживают немного большего, чем сравнение с планктоном.


А чтобы знать, что такое буддизм, нужно опираться на аутентичных носителей традиции. Иначе появляются мифы, как-то: буддизм- это пассивность, пессимизм; тибетский ламаизм- это смесь тантризма с местным шаманизмом и т. д. Таким даже ученые грешат. 
А распространение суеверий среди западных людей -это не проблема незнания буддологии, а отсутствие систематического буддийского обучения, которое зачастую можно получить только в Индиях-Непалах. У нас же получение знаний носит фрагментарный характер.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Ну, мы диалектику учили не по Гегелю. Сознание все-таки ,на мой взгляд, не развивается, а очищается через практику от омрачений. Ни о каком эволюционном развитии сознания в буддизме не сказано.


   Можете называть это стадиями очищения от омрачений, суть, по-моему, не меняется. 
 Есть некоторые общие этапы, при том, что начально состояние очень похоже на конечное, хотя качественно отличается. Совсем одно - стена, без страстей и мыслей, а совсем другое достигший того же состояние человек  :Smilie:  
Сначала мы не знаем о существовании противоположностей, потом познаем их ка кпротивоположности, а потом осознаем их единство и достигаем недвойственности.
    Считайте, что под раз-витием сознания я понимаю его движение к конкретному этапу. Так сначала развитием будет осознание двойственности, но позже для такого человека развитие будет уже в осознании недвойственности. Развитие сознания есть по большому счету его преобразование. Сознание есть зеркало, отражающее ясный свет. От замутненности его зависит и качество отражения. Развитие сознания есть процесс очищения этого зеркала.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Буддология вообще интересное явление. И сугубо западное. Нигде, помимо запада, не существовало и не существует аналогичного института исследований. Они просто не были нужны.


Неправда Ваша.

Серьёзные школы именно научной, академической буддологии (и не только буддологии, вообще "востоковедения") есть в Японии, Китае, Индии. Есть достаточно известных компетентных специалистов, регулярно появляются новые публикации.

----------


## лесник

> тибетский ламаизм- это смесь тантризма с местным шаманизмом и т. д. Таким даже ученые грешат.


А разве это не так? Не было ассимиляции добуддийских верований буддизмом разве? 




> А распространение суеверий среди западных людей -это не проблема незнания буддологии, а отсутствие систематического буддийского обучения, которое зачастую можно получить только в Индиях-Непалах. У нас же получение знаний носит фрагментарный характер.


Это не проблема незнания буддологии, это более широкая проблема, согласен. Но один из способ решения этой проблемы - наличие доступной литературы по буддизму на родном для человека языке. А такая литература не появляется сразу, обычно этому предшествует некий период времени изучения традиции, создания школы переводов и т.п.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> В объективном и научном изучении разнообразных аспектов буддизма.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Т.е. вовлеченность в предмет изучения не приветствуется?


Бадмаев, один из виднейших отечественных буддологов (Новосибирская школа востоковедения, увы, ныне почившая) был Ламой школы Гелугпа, и при том весьма уважаемым и авторитетным в буддийских регионах бывшего Союза.

----------


## лесник

> Да. И на санскрите. И на русском. Но уверяю вас, ни один из буддологов прошлого, коим приписывают прямо-таки роль патриархов-основателей, не переводил тантрические тексты по жедриму и дзогриму с их специфическим языком, не знакомым этим буддологам. Что не помешало это сделать некоторым обычным вполне людям, не буддологам, в конце 20, начале 21-го веков.


А тибетский, санскрит Вы по каким книгам учили? Словарями какими пользуетесь? Их тоже обычные вполне люди написали?

Я думаю, от факт, что буддологи не переводили тантрические тексты не говорит о том, что буддологи потратили свою жизнь зря. Они сделали много другой полезной работы. 

А кто эти люди, которые переводили тантрические тексты и изданы ли они? 





> И, кстати, никогда не задавались вопросом, а почему тот же Обермиллер, наезжавший в Бурятию до революции и имевший контакт с ламами, прошел совершенно мимо огромнейшего корпуса тантрической литературы. А я вам скажу, просто и незатейливо - потому что он не практиковал тантру, а потому не смыслил в ней ни рыла, ни уха, несмотря на свой замечательный труд по переводу Абхисамаяаланкары и вполне заслуженные лавры по этой части. Я ведь не оспариваю подобных заслуг буддологов. Но говорить, что без них мы бы сегодня "сидели на голодном пайке", просто самонадеянно. Лоцзавы и буддологи сиречь разные племена)) В области тантры это ясно, как нигде более.


Я не говорю, что без буддологов не было бы буддизма, что без них невозможно понимание и постижение буддизма. И безусловно, ученые и лоцзавы - это разные племена. Мне просто странно наблюдать высокомерное отношение и неуважение к ученым и слышать нелестные характеристики в их адрес от людей, которые, порой, сами путаются в базовых понятиях буддизма и не утруждают себя чтением простой доступной литературы. (Не имею в виду никого конкретно).

----------


## Гьялцен

Показательно, что Андросов например в предисловии к "Учению Нагарджуны о срединном пути" наводит резкую критику как на тиб. лам, якобы профанирующих смысл тантрийских посвящений ( цитируя еще и Говинду :Smilie:  ), так и наших "сограждан, страждущих вкусить таинств буддизма": "трудно сказать, что больше- вреда или пользы приносят такие встречи, или семинары (Ретриты)." 
Нет, такой хоккей нам не нужен.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Гьялцен

> А разве это не так? Не было ассимиляции добуддийских верований буддизмом разве?


Термин "ламаизм"- псевдонаучен.

----------


## Поляков

> Не важно, правильно ли ученик произносит мантру и понимает буддизм.


Учитель нужен, без него даже блестяще выполненный перевод аутентичных текстов не имеет никакого значения. Скажем, существуют несколько отличных переводов на русский язык "Сутры помоста шестого патриарха" (Абаева и Маслова как минимум). Где результат? Переводы существуют уже давно, читали их все интересующиеся (а некоторые находили ошибки) - и ни одного дзен мастера. Зато все с палками и кричат. Видимо это все равно что читать кулинарную книгу - сытым не станешь.

Или посмотрите темы дипломных работ философских факультетов спбгу и мгу, типа "Конвергенция шаманских практик и классической буддийской психотехники в традиции тибетского буддизма". Человек, который это писал реально должен понимать буддизм. 

Или посмотрите доклады с Торчиновских чтений:



> Секция Буддологии проходила под руководством к. филол. н. ст. преп. А. В. Парибка (СПбГУ, философский факультет). В докладе "Учение "двух ночей" в буддизме махаяны" Е. А. Кий (СПбГУ, философский факультет) на материале "Ланкаватара-сутры" раскрыл махаянское учение о том, что Будда Шакьямуни с ночи пробуждения и до ночи паринирваны ничего не проповедовал и не произнес ни единого слова, пребывая в глубокой медитации.


или



> С. В. Дмитриев (МГУ, философский факультет), указывая на различия в понимании буддизмом и суфизмом высшей реальности и интерпретации ими онтологических уровней, считает, что обе эти великие традиции приходят к общим выводам по вопросам устройства человека и его духовном пути ("О некоторых аспектах компаративистского анализа буддийской и суфийской антропологии").


или



> Наконец, в докладе Б. И. Джинджолия (Екатеринбург, Уральский политехнический институт) "Праджня как интуиция в учении Д. Т. Судзуки" отмечается, что в учении Судзуки праджня может быть определена как гносеологический аспект такой центральной методологической трансценденталии, как просветление.


Я не понимаю, зачем нужно приглашать учителей из-за границы, если у нас есть так глубоко понимающие учение люди?

Дело не в том, что это бесполезно и не нужно. Не надо путать.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Huandi

Практика буддизма это практика анитья, духкха, анатма и шунья. Человек, хорошо изучивший нкоторые аспекты буддизма, совсем необязательно пытается "видеть все дхармы, как духкха". Вот и вся разница. Кто что хочет, тот то и делает, что же в этом плохого?

----------


## лесник

> Термин "ламаизм"- псевдонаучен.


Я в курсе и ни разу его на этом форуме не употреблял. Про ламаизм писали Вы. Но факт ассимиляции добуддийских верований остается фактом, тем не менее.

----------


## лесник

> Учитель нужен, без него даже блестяще выполненный перевод аутентичных текстов не имеет никакого значения.


С этим я согласен на все 100%.

----------


## Mike

> Конечно, одной из черт современной науки является рассмотрение и изучение любых объектов, в том числе и буддизма.Но вот цели и методы буддологии непонятны. Не мог бы кто-нибудь разъяснить?


Конечно, можно изучать все что угодно, в том числе и буддизм.
В книге Ларри Розенберга "Секреты медитативного дыхания" я нашел
интересный эпизод: у него на ретрите как-то были несколько знаменитых буддологов - ученых, участников всяких конференций и авторов трудов.Так вот эти люди, в отличие от остальных участников, ничему на ретрите не научились. Причина была в том, что они все время пытались интеллектуально понять и объяснить то, что надо было делать.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Поляков

> Кто что хочет, тот то и делает, что же в этом плохого?


Конечно, ничего плохого в этом нет. Фальшивые деньги тоже, в принципе, деньги.

----------


## Huandi

> Конечно, ничего плохого в этом нет. Фальшивые деньги тоже, в принципе, деньги.


Правильнее будет другая аналогия - у человека есть деньги, а он их не тратит. Но не будем забывать, что кроме личной пользы для человека, научные исследования несут пользу и для других. Часто, совсем немалую.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Учитель нужен, без него даже блестяще выполненный перевод аутентичных текстов не имеет никакого значения... 
> 
> Или посмотрите темы дипломных работ философских факультетов... 
> 
> Или посмотрите доклады с Торчиновских чтений...


... Вот очень показательный пример (с сайта Торчинова):




> *Философский факультет
> Кафедра философии и культурологии Востока
> Молодежное научное общество “Традиции Востока”*
> 
> *III Молодежная научная конференция Путь Востока. 20-21 апреля 2000 г.*
> 
>     Угай Д. В. Проблема трансцендентного субъекта в персоналистическом направлении веданты
>     Асташкевич С. А. Принцип причинности и понятие свободы согласно веданте
>     Панфилов Н. Н. Концепция ишавасьи в ведической архитектуре
> ...


Общий смысл: берем ЧТО УГОДНО и сравниваем С ЧЕМ УГОДНО... В результате - отличная научная работа! Только ссылочек побольше вставить! Про Саи Бабу и т.п. шарлатанов вообще не говорю...

Там же, на форуме (выдержки):



> 1. Вопрос первый, наивный:
> если душа у человека есть, то что она делает ночью?
> Вопрос второй, интересующий:
> может ли быть такое, что у двух людей будет одна душа?
> 
> 2. Буду признателен любым материалам, затрагивающим вопросы нейрохимии человеческого организма в аспекте Буддизма и прочих религий.
> 
> 3. ИГРЫ КРИШНЫ (окончание)
> Основным онтологическим определением экзистенции является "inter-esse" ("бытие-между") Кьеркегора - обусловленность человеческой реальности трансцендентным, которая не имеет позитивного определения. Однако определения трансцендентного через отрицание варьируют от "трансцендентного ничто" - бездны в массиве материального у Хайдеггера до "абсолютного Ты" у Марселя. Именно этим "абсолютным Ты " становится Кришна в своей игре с человеком. Его игра становится "языком трансценденции" (термин Хайдеггера). При этом противопоставление игры серьезности весьма поверхостно (Финк, Берн). Истинной противоположностью игры является насилие.
> ...


 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Борис

Вроде бы все правильно… «Ложка вкуса супа не знает». И подход академической светской науки – он не для практики… И, бывает, недоумеваешь от попыток некоторых ученых подменить традиционную герменевтику позитивистским взглядом… Но…

Но откуда столько снобизма? Негативные эмоции лучше бы практикой нейтрализовывать, а коли уж что-то совсем непотребное кто из буддологов напишет – спокойно и мощно опровергать, а не исходить возмущением. Возмущение, может, и праведное, но цель-то практики не в нем. Зачем тогда надо было к Учению обращаться? Чтобы еще один повод для мирских разборок получить – на сей раз громко называемых «духовными»? Лучше уж тогда просто в сансарическую деятельность погрузиться – там-то хоть «по необходимости» конфликтуешь, а не «по призванию»… 

«Необходимая кармическая связь с учением, ее укрепление и развитие – это, при всей своей обусловленности – не мирское занятие»? 
Все, установлена связь с учением, незачем далее ее укреплять «не мытьем, так катаньем» (_по принципу «лучше плохая связь с учением, чем никакой, лучше убить монаха, чем пройти мимо, не заметив»_)! Дальше уж надо смотреть, чтобы это самое установление не превратилось в повод для злоупотреблений, не переродилось из _упая_ в идол, требующий поклонения, под которое можно списать все, что угодно.

И откуда столько неприятия самого факта существования буддологии? Кто-то *заставляет* именно *практиковать* коаны или Тантру, соотнося с Сент-Иллером, Шмидтом, Щербатским? Или хотя бы с Д.Т. Судзуки, Евгением Алексеевичем или даже академическими работами Турмана?

Да и так ли уж бесполезна буддология в общем контексте изучения Дхармы и следования ей? Ведь позиция _«только то, что учитель сказал»_ подразумевает либо общение круглые сутки с этим учителем в монастыре или в скиту, либо, по возможности, исключение общения на тему Дхармы со всеми, кроме учителя и ближайших «соратников». Так нет ведь – ходим на форум, да еще временами кто-то на «курятнике» пишет…

Тогда уж не надо в обскурантизм дремучий уходить и прямо сходу пренебрегать и другими возможностями что-то о Дхарме узнать. Фильтруя, конечно. Но и не считая а-приори, что «никакой Андросов не может знать больше меня, практикующего».

----------


## Кайвасату

> Е. П. Блаватская:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Красные шапки выступали против Цонкапы из-за того, что, наряду с другими реформами, он запретил колдовство (черную магию), практикуемую до сих пор с ужасающими обрядами бонцев, исконным населением Тибета, которые всегда были близки с Красными шапками или Шаммарами.
> 			
> 		
> ...


   А можно уточнить почему сказанное с неизбежностью должно быть невозможным и является ложным утверждением? 
   Я не для споров и пререканий, я слабо знаком с этим вопросом, но всё же объективности ради, думаю, можно было бы как-то обосновать эту ложность (которая, возможно, большинству тут и очевидна), например путем приведения цитат из авторитетного источника.

----------


## Кайвасату

Тема, на мой взгляд, названа некорректно (а обсуждение вообще уже давно не соответствует теме), ведь Е.П.Блаватская никогда не называла себя ламой и не претендовала на знание буддийской традиции во всех подробностях. Она претендовала на знание некоторых основополагающих доктрин.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Общий смысл: берем ЧТО УГОДНО и сравниваем С ЧЕМ УГОДНО... В результате - отличная научная работа! Только ссылочек побольше вставить!


 :Smilie: )))))))))) Эта пять! Лучше не скажешь!

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Правильнее будет другая аналогия - у человека есть деньги, а он их не тратит.


А еще правильнее :Smilie: )) будет так: у человека есть деньги, но он не умеет ими пользоваться :Big Grin:  .

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Но откуда столько снобизма? Негативные эмоции лучше бы практикой нейтрализовывать... Возмущение, может, и праведное, но цель-то практики не в нем.


Борис, к сожалению, Вы совершенно неверно оценили мотивацию некоторых участников данной полемики. Впрочем, ниже буду говорить только о своей позиции. 

Нет у меня ни "возмущения", ни "снобизма". Равно как и «негативных эмоций»...

Если вернуться к моему предыдущему сообщению на:

http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...1&postcount=85

... то там я писал *о буддийской практике* примерно следующее:




> ... возникает в результате безграничного доверия к своим Учителям, получения «непрерывного потока благословений» с их стороны, *изучения и анализа Дхармы, ее ежедневной практики*, а также развития вследствие этого, сострадания ко всем живым существам, понимания пустотности всех объектов, развития бодхичитты (относительной и абсолютной). Таким образом накапливаются заслуги и мудрость, способствующие дальнейшей реализации.


Так (или примерно так) традиционно постигается Дхарма.

Меня несколько смущают лишь попытки выдать "буддологов" за неких "беспристрастных арбитров", людей чуть ли не принесших(!) и сохранивших(!) Дхарму в западном мире (в т.ч. и в России)... 

Для меня сомнительны утверждения об их  вкладе в переводы буддийских источников по одной простой причине (особенно это касается Ваджраяны) - не входя и не практикуя эту традицию лично, невозможно вообще что-то осмыслить.

Так, Кармапенко выше писал:




> Буддизм как личная практика и буддизм как предмет научного изучения - разные вещи, почему они непременно должны пересекаться?


Звучит логично (пока). Согласен. Пусть буддисты занимаются практикой - изучением первоисточников, выполнением садхан, участвуют в ретритах и т.п. Буддологи же пусть трактуют - анализируют - классифицируют - сравнивают ... и т.п.  Это их профессиональный интерес и род занятий... Пока все нормально - это идеальная ситуация, когда "никто никому не мешает"  :Smilie: 

... Но дальше идет следующее:




> Традиция традицией, но объективная оценка изнутри неё самой невозможна хотя бы потому, что для объективного суждения нужно подняться над традицией и хотя бы мысленно, хотя бы на время оказаться вне её. Тантрик не может критично относиться к гуру и текстам своей традиции. Учёный имеет на это полное право.


Для меня непонятно, почему "невозможна объективная оценка" внутри традиции?! 

*И что именно(!) мы здесь оцениваем: 

1) "пригодность" или "качество" Дхармы и тех Учений, которые нам дают просветленные Учителя, входящие в непрерывную традицию? 
2) "компетентность" самих Учителей? ...* 

И что - кто(?!) же именно по словам Кармапенко должен все это оценивать - "буддологи", "приподнявшиеся над традицией" (а еще вернее - никогда в нее  не входившие)?... Извините, чушь и бред! 

Я с трудом представляю себе ситуацию, чтобы мне потребовался, скажем, вместо гелугпинского (ниньгмовского) Ламрима - «европейско-буддологические» комментарии - т.е., по сути - вольный пересказ (плюс надерганные цитаты) и личное видение Дхармы самого «буддолога»... Вы уж меня извините, но я предпочту (в противном случае я был бы идиотом!) комментарии Его Святейшества Далай-ламы 14-го...  

Его Святейшество (если присутствующие не в курсе), имеет Передачи всех четырех основных школ тибетского буддизма, да еще вдобавок, является держателем линии Дзогчен. Примерно так же дело обстоит и с другими Учителями современности, в которых сошлись разные линии Передач - Намкаем Норбу Ринпоче, Чоки Нима Ринпоче, Патрулом Ринпоче... *И для меня именно они являются теми самыми авторитетами, которые могут что-то прояснить в Дхарме, трактовать ее, и, самое главное - исключительно они являются теми людьми, кто уполномочен хранить и передавать дальше эту живую линию!*

Аналогичная ситуация и с любыми другими школами и направлениями - абсурдно было бы читать произвольные трактовки «буддологов», только потому что они «приподнялись над традицией»! Простите меня непросвещенного, но я буду читать в данном случае сами коренные тексты (включая тексты практик) в переводах «входящих в традицию»: Игоря Берхина, Фариды Маликовой и т.п. и комментарии самих Учителей к ним (в аналогичных переводах)... Ибо последние имеют понимание переводимого не только на основе знания чужого языка (либо заученных цитат из "классиков буддологии"),  :Smilie:  но на основе своей собственной практики.

Так что Кармапенковское утверждение:




> ... и недоставало как раз такого объективного арбитра, как западная наука.


я могу изложить только в следующей редакции: «только недоставало еще как раз такого «объективного арбитра», как западная наука»!  :Smilie: 




> «никакой Андросов не может знать больше меня, практикующего»


Обо мне речи здесь и не идет (я такое никогда и не писал). 

Поэтому поправлю и распространю: "Никакие Андросовы, Торчиновы, Щербатские и прочие не могут по причине своего академического интереса, страстного желания "все классифицировать и сравнить" и невхождения в линию Передачи знать больше, чем просветленные Учителя".... 

Можно всю жизнь писать об авиации и ни разу не сесть за штурвал самолета. Можно прочитать сотни книг по кулинарии и ни разу самостоятельно не приготовить ни одного пригодного в пищу блюда (актуально как для домохозяек, учащихся "готовить" по глянцевым журналам", так и для "книжных буддистов", "практикующих" по А. Уоттсу, Торчинову и т.п.)  :Smilie:  Такой пример Вам, Борис, более понятен?

И еще:




> ... а коли уж что-то совсем непотребное кто из буддологов напишет – спокойно и мощно опровергать, а не исходить возмущением.


Уж извините, не буду лично я или большинство из присутствующих что-то «спокойно и мощно» опровергать.  :Smilie:  Не из-за «сектантства»,  самодовольства, «слепой веры в Учителей» и т.п. ... Не стоит передо мною такая проблема. Я не буду тратить на это время и силы - бесполезно. Вместо того, чтобы бороться с чьими-то заблуждениями, я буду лучше бороться со своими собственными!  :Smilie:  ... Не используя при этом, заметьте, «труды маститых буддологов».

----------


## Борис

Этернал, все - или почти все - что я хотел сказать, я сказал в предыдущем своем постинге.

Замечу только, что мы, неофиты _(здесь речь не о сроках практики, а о факте резкого обращения по собственному выбору к несвойственной для нашего окружения религии)_, почти неизбежно в той или иной степени подвержены описанным мной недостаткам. 
Причем, бывает, они становятся слишком очевидны, чтобы их игнорировать.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Этернал, все - или почти все - что я хотел сказать, я сказал в предыдущем своем постинге.


... Да-да, Борис, я все внимательно прочитал: "снобизм", "негативные эмоции", "возмущение", "злоупотребление", "неприятие", "обскурантизм дремучий"...

Как я понимаю, все эти слова относятся к тем людям, которые вместо того, чтобы тихо-спокойно почитывать на досуге "всеобъемлющие" и "достоверные" труды "буддологов", предпочитают пользоваться первоисточниками, которые им "подсовывают" какие-то непонятные "ламы" без всякой традиционной "европейской" научной квалификации и (какая самонадеянность!) еще и умудряются практиковать в соответствии с этими наставлениями?!  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

Вообще-то, к тем людям, для кого принадлежность к буддийской традиции - нечто вроде индульгенции, да еще и с преимуществами  :Smilie: 

Если Вам угодно примыкать к этой категории или приравнивать одну категорию к другой - Ваше дело  :Smilie: 

Но я бы не советовал, поскольку сам через это проходил и не могу сказать, что до конца избавился... Ничего путного в этом нет, ум загружается негативом, поверьте старому снобу и брюзге  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

... да я сам - старый больной еврей с недостатками. Я это целиком признаю... 

Но, честно говоря, я за последние 40 лет никогда и не сравнивал "буддистов" с "буддологами", пока о последних не заговорили (в этой теме) как об "истине в последней инстанции"  :Smilie:  или чуть ли не как о "держателях линии Передачи". Поверьте, их существование меня также нисколько не беспокоит...  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

И все же...

Миларепа обрел понимание непостоянства благодаря разитому горшку, дзэнские и тхеравадские подвижники во многих историях обретают прозрение благодаря наблюдению таких же, казалось бы, далеких от буквы Дхармы вещей...

Быть может, и описание Дхармы буддологами на что сгодится? Хотя бы на интеллектуальное понимание кем-то каких-то аспектов  :Wink: ))

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Миларепа обрел понимание...


Именно, Борис! 
Вот уж кто точно не читал "буддологов"!  :Smilie:  Миларепа и прочие прак-ти-ко-ва-ли!

Если бы Миларепа прочитал что-то типа:



> Однако самым главным в рассматриваемом труде Щербатского все-таки остается его интерпретация мадхьямаки вообще и учения Нагарджуны в частности. Как уже говорилось выше (см. Лекцию 5), Ф.И. Щербатской является родоначальником как «релятивистской», так и «абсолютистской» интерпретации мадхьямаки, ибо он с, одной стороны, рассматривает шуньяту не как пустоту, а как относительность, с другой стороны, подчеркивая веру мадхьямиков в Будду как Абсолют. Здесь Щербатской даже вспоминает о Спинозе и употребляет его формулы Deus sive natura и Deus sive substantia [5]. Для Щербатского шуньята есть относительность сансарического существования как причинно обусловленного, и в то же время она суть реальность Абсолюта как истинно сущего Целого по ту сторону этой обусловленности: «Подобно тому как слепой от рождения человек не может увидеть солнца, так и люди, пребывающие в тисках общепринятых понятий, не могут непосредственно постичь Будды, но стремятся описать его умозрительно. Именно ими он и не может быть постигнут непосредственно. Будда должен рассматриваться как космический порядок, его тело есть космос, сущность космоса непознаваема, и ее невозможно понять умозрительно. Реальность Будды — это реальность вселенной, и поскольку Будда не имеет отдельной реальности, то и вселенная не имеет никакой реальности вне Будды. Все элементы бытия, просеянные сквозь сито относительности, приобретают великолепие, все миллионы существований должны рассматриваться как проявленное в них тело Будды. Это и есть относительность, кульминационная точка мудрости (праджня-парамита)» [6]. Подобные слова вполне применимы к теории Татхагатагарбхи (недаром Щербатской ниже очень сочувственно цитирует японского буддолога и буддиста М. Анесаки, выражающего традиционный для дальневосточного буддизма «космотеизм»), но вряд ли применимы к классической мадхьямаке. «Концепция буддийской нирваны» вызвала много споров среди специалистов, но, пожалуй, никто из них так и не принял интерпретацию шуньяты, предложенную российским ученым.


(это из Торчинова)  :Smilie:  

... то ему точно бы (--censored--) настал!

----------


## лесник

> Для меня непонятно, почему "невозможна объективная оценка" внутри традиции?! 
> 
> *И что именно(!) мы здесь оцениваем: 
> 
> 1) "пригодность" или "качество" Дхармы и тех Учений, которые нам дают просветленные Учителя, входящие в непрерывную традицию? 
> 2) "компетентность" самих Учителей? ...* 
> 
> И что - кто(?!) же именно по словам Кармапенко должен все это оценивать - "буддологи", "приподнявшиеся над традицией" (а еще вернее - никогда в нее  не входившие)?... Извините, чушь и бред!


Здесь речь идет о другом. Никакой ученый не должен и не может оценивать собственно Дхарму и учителей. У ученых другие задачи. Объективная оценка внутри традиции затрудняется тем, что последователи конкретной традиции будут всегда предлагать свою трактовку событий. Это наглядно видно на примере истории буддизма в Тибете, Монголии, например. Здесь-то и нужен специалист, который обладает навыками текстологического анализа, знает язык и владеет научным инструментарием. И в этой области я буду доверять именно ученому. Об этом речь.




> Поэтому поправлю и распространю: "Никакие Андросовы, Торчиновы, Щербатские и прочие не могут по причине своего академического интереса, страстного желания "все классифицировать и сравнить" и невхождения в линию Передачи знать больше, чем просветленные Учителя".... Можно всю жизнь писать об авиации и ни разу не сесть за штурвал самолета.


Знать больше что? Есть масса областей, где ученый может знать больше, чем просветленный учитель. По аналогии: мужчина не может знать, что такое роды. Но из этого не следует, что достаточно однажды родить, чтобы читать университетский курс по гинекологии и акушерству -)

Мне кажется, здесь в итоге нет никакого противоречия, просто каждый должен заниматься своим делом: кто-то готовит, кто-то ест, а кто-то занимается историей кулинарии.

----------


## Mike

> Уж извините, не буду лично я или большинство из присутствующих что-то «спокойно и мощно» опровергать.  Не из-за «сектантства»,  самодовольства, «слепой веры в Учителей» и т.п. ... Не стоит передо мною такая проблема. Я не буду тратить на это время и силы - бесполезно. Вместо того, чтобы бороться с чьими-то заблуждениями, я буду лучше бороться со своими собственными!  ... Не используя при этом, заметьте, «труды маститых буддологов».


Я извиняюсь, Etermal, пусть себе занимаются и изучают.Мне кажется, вы
заняли слишком сильную позицию неприятия и осуждения. :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Здесь речь идет о другом. Никакой ученый не должен и не может оценивать собственно Дхарму и учителей. У ученых другие задачи.


Согласен. Полностью поддерживаю.




> Объективная оценка внутри традиции затрудняется тем, что последователи конкретной традиции будут всегда предлагать свою трактовку событий. Это наглядно видно на примере истории буддизма в Тибете, Монголии, например. *Здесь-то и нужен специалист*, который обладает навыками текстологического анализа, знает язык и владеет научным инструментарием.


Для чего именно "нужен [такой] специалист"? Поясните, пожалуйста? Для дальнейшей реализации, выражающейся в прекращении циклов перерождений?! ... Обязательно нужен?




> И в этой области я буду доверять именно ученому.


А я не буду. "Чист*а* теоретически", применяя лишь голый анализ, сопоставляя - классифицируя - сравнивая, т.е., выражаясь научным языком, "не проводя никаких опытов" (не практикуя!) нельзя понять то, что ты изучаешь! ... А кто же его, "буддолога", допустит к тантрическим текстам и практикам, если он "приподнялся над традицией" и не имеет соответствующих Передач и посвящений?! ... Так? ... О какой же достоверности "полученных результатов" может идти речь?




> Знать больше что? Есть масса областей, где ученый может знать больше, чем просветленный учитель.


Да! Но путь "буддолога", т.е. мертвые знания, накопленные им, так же мертвы и бесполезны. А тот *Путь, которым ведут живые Учителя из линии Передачи - ведет к освобождению.*.. Вот поэтому первое беспокоит меня так же мало, как и прошлогодний снег...

----------


## Борис

> Если бы Миларепа прочитал что-то типа


Не вижу в торчиновской цитате ничего крамольного  :Smilie: 




> Миларепа и прочие прак-ти-ко-ва-ли!


Именно! И были выше мелочных осуждений.

И еще: наставления учителей и книги *по* Дхарме - это замечательно. Но чтобы к этой Дхарме прийти - вообще, ею заинтересоваться - часто нужны менее вовлеченные источники, книги *о* Дхарме, рассматривающие ее со стороны.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Я извиняюсь, Etermal, пусть себе занимаются и изучают.Мне кажется, вы
> заняли слишком сильную позицию неприятия и осуждения.


Нет, Mike, вовсе нет. Возможно, так кажется со стороны. Конечно же пусть изучают - "буддологи" вообще - народ мирный и забавный... Но в ответе Борису 

http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...&postcount=131

я попытался изложить точку зрения о том, что моя позиция не является "осуждающей"...

----------


## Eternal Jew

Борис, не буду спорить... Только ответьте, пожалуйста:




> Но чтобы к этой Дхарме прийти - вообще, ею заинтересоваться - часто нужны менее вовлеченные источники, книги о Дхарме, рассматривающие ее со стороны.


- является ли это обязательным условием встречи с Дхармой? 

Боюсь, что многомиллионные представители буддизма в разных странах вообще не читали "буддологических источников" и не подозревали об их существовании. Как с ними-то быть? И как сотни-тысячи из них умудрялись тогда реализовываться, как практики, т.е. достигать полного Освобождения? ...

----------


## лесник

> Для чего именно "нужен [такой] специалист"? Поясните, пожалуйста? Для дальнейшей реализации, выражающейся в прекращении циклов перерождений?! ... Обязательно нужен?


Возможно необязательно, но вопрос о необходимости науки и полезности ее я оставлю в стороне, ибо это предмет для философского диспута, скорее. Если смотреть более приземленно, то нужен для того, чтобы мы могли узнать об истории буддизма, истории и культуре тех стран, где первоначально распространялся буддизм, чтобы уважаемый И. Берхин и другие переводчики могли читать и переводить тексты и общаться с учителями, в конце концов - ведь словари и учебники восточных языков пишут, как правило, ученые. 

Да и просто чтобы узнать базовую информацию о буддизме, работы ученых тоже не помешают. 





> "не проводя никаких опытов" (не практикуя!) нельзя понять то, что ты изучаешь!


Среди ученых, кстати, есть и практикующие буддисты. Или наоборот - среди практикующих есть ученые. 





> Да! Но путь "буддолога", т.е. мертвые знания, накопленные им, так же мертвы и бесполезны. А тот *Путь, которым ведут живые Учителя из линии Передачи - ведет к освобождению.*.. Вот поэтому первое беспокоит меня так же мало, как и прошлогодний снег...


Беспокоиться, действительно, не о чем.

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Действительно, друзья мои... Беспокоиться не о чем - все _там_ будем... Я всегда любил повторять, что только смерть покажет - каким "практикующим" буддистом ты был в жизни...  :Smilie: 

Да и сама полемика  что-то затянулась... Спорить-то по большому счету тоже не о чем!

----------


## Борис

> - является ли это обязательным условием встречи с Дхармой? 
> 
> Боюсь, что многомиллионные представители буддизма в разных странах вообще не читали "буддологических источников" и не подозревали об их существовании. Как с ними-то быть? И как сотни-тысячи из них умудрялись тогда реализовываться, как практики, т.е. достигать полного Освобождения? ...


Совершенно верно! В самую точку!

Остается только добавить, что большинство из *нас* , жителей не-традиционнобуддийских регионов, Дхарму впитывали не "с молоком матери", а впервые что-то узнавали о ней если не из книг буддологов (_конечно, мало кто, думаю, знакомился по каким-нибудь сложным трудам, скажем, Щербатского_), то *благодаря* им, этим первым мостикам для прихода буддизма в небуддийские среды и культуры.

И можно, конечно, витийствовать по поводу "людей, которые играют с  игрушками, из которых пора вырасти"...
Взрослеющий человек, конечно, игрушки оставляет для своих детей, отдает другим детям, просто выкидывает, наконец, чтоб хлам не копить... Но если кто-то начинает плюшевых мишек топтать, своей взрослостью бавируя - что мы подумаем о таком человеке? "Самоутверждение подростковое"...

P.S. Сия аналогия, как и всякая другая, не претендует на полное подобие.

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Ну, Борис, значит мне действительно повезло, что я умудрился познакомиться с буддизмом сразу по первоисточникам...  :Smilie:  Как-то сразу потянуло на издания с авторством Его Святейшества и т.п., а не на "буддологическую" литературу... И еще один подарок судьбы - не числился ни в каких сектах...  :Smilie:

----------


## Per Se

Всё это похоже на тему "какая любовь истинна — с первого взгляда или после долгого знакомства"... хм а ваджраяна тогда это как "сэкс — не повод для знакомства"?  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Совершенно верно! В самую точку!
> 
> Остается только добавить, что большинство из *нас* , жителей не-традиционнобуддийских регионов, Дхарму впитывали не "с молоком матери", а впервые что-то узнавали о ней если не из книг буддологов (_конечно, мало кто, думаю, знакомился по каким-нибудь сложным трудам, скажем, Щербатского_), то *благодаря* им, этим первым мостикам для прихода буддизма в небуддийские среды и культуры.


И то верно. ) Помню, помню миллиардные тиражи Complеte Idiot's Guide to USSR Buddhologia.

Щербатской, Обермиллер - это звезды.

А основной массе буддологов просто подфартило с мейнстримом конца 80-х, 90-х (переиздачи трудов на средства, данные общине; пеар по конгрессам; сандаловые статусы и т.д. и т.п.). 

Представте себе ситуацию, если бы сейчас имел место взрывной интерес в культуре хантов и манси! А кто знает энографов этих народов? Кто повально читает их труды, не менее искрометные и актуальные, чем у буддологов?

Помню конец 80-х в Ленинграде: в магазинчике "Лотос" стелажи с копиями на ризографе. Пипл идет вдоль них и просто сметает даже не книги... распечатки... Читалось все.

----------


## Маша_ла

Ой.. Я впервые о Буддизме узнала дома. У бабушки была большая библиотека и там были книги Неру, Ганди и там была книжка Еремея Иудовича Парнова "Боги Лотоса". И там были некоторые отрывки из Дхамаппады, которые я выучила наизусть, фотки монастырей, правда, было написано, что эта религия существовала давно и более практически не практикуется..
Но это было такое счастье найти эти отрывки из Дхамаппады.. Настоящее счастье. Мне было лет 12-14, не помню точно.

А еще были у бабушки книги Рериха и Блаватской, но я их не читала.

А первая книга по тибетскому Буддизму была Чогьяма Трунгпы Ринпоче "Путь Воина", уже мне было лет 18, книга была в самиздатовском виде у моей тети, которая на руки ее не давала  :Smilie:  Я у нее несколько дней жила, пока эту книгу читала  :Smilie: 

Эх, молодость  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> большинство из нас , жителей не-традиционнобуддийских регионов, Дхарму впитывали не "с молоком матери", а впервые что-то узнавали о ней если не из книг буддологов (конечно, мало кто, думаю, знакомился по каким-нибудь сложным трудам, скажем, Щербатского), то благодаря им, этим первым мостикам для прихода буддизма в небуддийские среды и культуры.


Впервые было вообще без литературы: бросил работу и уехал в Бурятию, где никогда не был и не имел знакомых. Нашел дацан, первого своего ламу, получил первые свои лунги на чтение мантр и наставления по поведению в жизни. Позже встретил Коренного Учителя, бывшего заведующего библиотекой в Дхармасале. Он приехал в Бурятию учить, а потом однажды - во Владивосток, а потом я уехал в Бурятию пожить-позаниматься, а потом вернулся домой и Учитель приезжал во Владивосток, а потом я к Нему - в Бурятию. Короче, буддологов не было нигде и Дхарма была не из книжек. 

Все книжки - потом :Smilie: ))))))) Очень симпатизирую Розенбергу :Smilie:  и вообще дореволюционным российским ученым - за то, что они хотя бы изучали Абхидхарму, в отличие от первых "писателей о буддизме" за бугром. Но по большому счету - никто из всех них не имел доступа к существу традиций тибетского буддизма, а меня интересовал именно он, уж не взыщитя :Smilie: .




> большинство из нас , жителей не-традиционнобуддийских регионов, Дхарму впитывали не "с молоком матери


Судя по нынешнему состоянию "традиционных" регионов, "впитывание с молоком матери" мало чего им дало. ИМХО, Дхарма отделяется от культурных традиций, как молоко от воды. Не надо жеска :Smilie:  декларировать их взаимозависимость. Если бы Дхарма в своем движени в мире людей была столь же скована и инертна, как культура, хрен бы мы сейчас чего имели... Обчем, не надо путать "божий дар с яичницей".

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Толя

Не имеет значения, кто переводил текст или писал диссертацию. Важен подход. Профессиональное знание языка, контекста, сверка различный версий, понимание логических связей -  это то, что нужно для работы.

Подход ученого рулит, потому что выделяет значимое. Когда же в качестве необходимого условия решающими становятся второстепенные факторы, то это лишь показывает, что человек не может определить то, что значимо для выполнения работы. Никакая преданность и сострадание не сделают из человека хорошего переводчика. Никакое понимание не возникнет от выполнения ритуалов, песнопений и прочего. Это то же самое, что ждать от сидения в аудитории способности разбираться в предмете. 





> Елинский М. В. Аналитическое освоение этапов пути к Пробуждению в тибетской буддийской традиции Гелуг. Этапы малой и средней личности (!!!)


Надо просто чаще заглядывать в Ламрим ченмо и думать, а не постить в полемическом запале первое, что попадется под руку и впоследствии вас подведет.




> Большое руководство к этапам Пути Пробуждения I Подготовительная часть и этап духовного развития низшей личности
> 
> Большое руководство к этапам Пути Пробуждения II Этап духовного развития средней личности





> Пахомов С. В. Понятие майи и проблема истинной идентификации в тантризме (!!!)


Вы являетесь знатоком адвайты и шайвизма и можете предоставить адекватную критику на статью?

http://east.philosophy.pu.ru/publica...03/pahomov.htm




> Да! Но путь "буддолога", т.е. мертвые знания, накопленные им, так же мертвы и бесполезны. А тот Путь, которым ведут живые Учителя из линии Передачи - ведет к освобождению...


К освобождению ведет джняна (точное знание), а не веданические императивы виджняны (с) Арья Нагарджуна

Сколько бы живые и опередаченные не были учителя, это не избавит их и их учеников от необходимости мыслить логично. Задача буддолога - адекватный перевод и объективное отражение содержания учения. Он не предлагает пользоваться знаниями так, как это делает он. Следовательно, этот вопрос решает сам человек. А качество переводной дхармы с тибетской стороны зачастую такое, что спустя почти век после издания работ Ф.И. Щербатского некоторые отечественные (и не только) переводчики не знакомы с базовыми понятиями буддизма. Переводя дхармы как вещи, авикальпа как неконцептуально, сасрава и анасрава дхармы, как одушевленное и неодушевленное  и прочее и прочее. Этому пониманию неоткуда взяться, потому что подход - упал в ноги и под воздействием благословения перевел самого себя. Посреди этого океана эзотерической литературы для домохозяек, буддология, поверьте, является почти единственным источником знания, плюс качественный дискурс тхеравадинских учителей, не в пример общим лекциям, рассчитанным на людей без среднего образования. Но, поскольку вы не знакомы ни с работами Конзе, Ламотта, Алекса Веймана и прочими светилами, так сказать, западной буддологии, требовать с вас хоть какого-то уважения к их научному труду просто смешно. Остается только надеятся, что в некотором отдаленном будущем вы поймете, что рациональный подход к написанию трудов и выполнению переводов у буддиста и буддолога должен ставить своей целью учет значимых факторов и одинаков, несмотря на то, что последний лишь качественно выполняет свою работу и может этим ограничиться, хотя и не обязательно.

----------

Сергей А (01.10.2009)

----------


## Mike

Интерсен вопрос о месте буддологии в системе гуманитарных наук.
Получается что-то на стыке истории, философии, лингвистики,
источниковедения и этнологии. То есть выглядит достаточно солидно.
Не мог бы кто-нибудь подробней ответить на такой вопрос?

----------


## Поляков

> Профессиональное знание языка, контекста, сверка различный версий, понимание логических связей -  это то, что нужно для работы.


Как же насчет понимания того, о чем собственно написано? Или понимание возникнет вследствии знания языка, исторического бэкграунда и т.д.?

----------


## Поляков

Участник До (большой ему респект) в соседней теме дал ссылку на замечательную сутру, где обо всем, что волнует людей в этом топике (дхарма-эксперты vs практеги), есть:



> *Cunda Sutta
> Cunda*
> Translated from the Pali by Thanissaro Bhikkhu	
> 
> On one occasion Ven. Maha Cunda was staying among the Cetis in Sanjatiya. There he addressed the monks, "Friend monks!"
> 
> "Yes, friend," the monks responded to him.
> 
> Ven. Maha Cunda said, "Friends, there is the case where Dhamma-devotee monks1 disparage jhana monks, saying, 'These people are absorbed and besorbed in jhana, saying, "We are absorbed, we are absorbed." But why, indeed, are they absorbed? For what purpose are they absorbed? How are they absorbed?' In that, the Dhamma-devotee monks do not shine brightly, and the jhana monks do not shine brightly. That is not practicing for the welfare of the masses, for the happiness of the masses, for the good of the masses, nor for the welfare & happiness of human & divine beings.
> ...


Может быть кто-нибудь из местных дхарма-экспертов возьмет и качественно переведет ее?

----------


## Толя

> Как же насчет понимания того, о чем собственно написано? Или понимание возникнет вследствии знания языка, исторического бэкграунда и т.д.?


Как насчет того, чтобы спрашивать по делу? Без знания языка вы ничего не поймете, без знания контекста учения - ничего не поймете, без понимания взаимосвязей - не поймете. Или вы считаете, что там написано: из знания языка,  исторического бэкграунда и т.д. появляется понимание?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Толя писал:




> Никакое понимание не возникнет от выполнения ритуалов, песнопений и прочего. Это то же самое, что ждать от сидения в аудитории способности разбираться в предмете. 
> 
> Без знания языка вы ничего не поймете, без знания контекста учения - ничего не поймете, без понимания взаимосвязей - не поймете. Или вы считаете, что там написано: из знания языка, исторического бэкграунда и т.д. появляется понимание?


Меж тем, вот что писал один из трех основателей движения римэ Джамьян Кхьенце Вангпо относительно чтения хвалы Манджушри:




> Если начитывать 7 раз, то будет обретена способность усваивать Учение Дхармы в точности, как будет услышано, что является непосредственной причиной формирования просветлённых качеств. 
> 
> Если начитывать 21 раз, то будет развито отважное красноречие, что является ясным разумом, наделённым просветлёнными качествами. 
> 
> Начитывая 100 раз, дабы все качества были приведены к совершенству, будет обретена сила Полного Памятования, когда всё выученное а также качества отважного красноречия никогда не будут потерянны, и будут обретено Чудесное Самадхи. 
> 
> Если начитывать 1000 раз, то будет обретено просветлённое качество Манджушри - сила Мудрости, позволяющая побеждать в диспуте оппонента.
> 
> Если начитывать более, чем 1000 раз, будет обретена сила Мудрости противостояния в любых спорах, безмерные качества Пути Практики, семь Ветвей Просветления [Памятование, Праджня (Мудрость), Усердие, Радость, Податливость, Самадхи, Упекша (равностность)], Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, и качества Пути Не-Учения-Более.
> ...


<<ВЕЛИКОЛЕПИЕ ПРЕВОСХОДНЫХ КАЧЕСТВ МУДРОСТИ>>. Комментарий к тексту "Шри Джняна Намастути" (Восхваление Благородного Манджушри) Джамьяна Кхьенце Вангпо

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Huandi

> Если начитывать


Кто-нибудь из форумчан начитал?

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Кайвасату

> Что-то я си-и-ильно сомневаюсь, что "мантра" "кока-кола" приведет к реализации. Скорей к рождению в мире животных.


  Если была верная мотивация, вера в действенность, интенсивность практики, то почему бы нет?  
   Вы знаете, что такое "семзин"в школе ньингма? Это методы, которые принадлежат системе Упадеша и используются для того, чтобы вызвать у практикующего конкретное переживание (ньям). Они смогут послужить основой для того, чтобы в конце концов обнаружить состояние ригпа.
Так вот, например, тринадцатый из 21 семзина, переданных Намхаем Норбу Ринпоче как раз основан на слышании звука, причем любого. Почему бы этому звуку не быть словом "кока-кола?"  :Smilie: 
   А в Дзене, насколько я знаю, практикуется реализация от случайно услышанного звука, или иного события. Тут ведь главное даже не сам звук, сколько наше внутреннее состояние, которое определяется уже названными выше критериями.




> Понятно, что человек должен быть хороший, но стремиться надо к ясности ума, иначе можно нахвататься омрачений и от Рампы, и от ЕПБ. Иначе зачем тогда Будда, если "все едино", "все от бога", "все что делается-к лучшему", "все хорошо, прекрасная маркиза".


    Когда Вы говорите "нужно стремиться", то уже понимаете важность и необходимость правильной мотивации, устремления, стараний. Но в приводимой истории ведь всё именно этим и объяснялось, а отнюдь не простым произнесением слова.

----------


## Поляков

> Без знания языка вы ничего не поймете, без знания контекста учения - ничего не поймете, без понимания взаимосвязей - не поймете.


Если этого достаточно, тогда зачем Гаутама шесть лет просидел под деревом? 




> Или вы считаете, что там написано: из знания языка,  исторического бэкграунда и т.д. появляется понимание?


Конечно. Как можно понять дхарму без практики медитации?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Надо просто чаще заглядывать в Ламрим ченмо и думать, а не постить в полемическом запале первое, что попадется под руку и впоследствии вас подведет.


Иногда надо просто думать(!), прежде чем отвечать или поучать.  :Smilie: 

Я вовсе не о том, что нет в Ламриме "низших и средних личностей". 

Я о том, что бедный студентик не в состоянии что-то вразумительное по этому поводу написать, так как он не практикует и не входит в линию Передачи.  

Единственное, что он можете сделать, это пару раз процитировать тот же Ламрим неизвестно в чьем переводе, добавить пару своих выводов и обильно процитировать "классиков буддологии"; плюс - вставить сотни ссылок и правильно оформить библиографический аппарат.

Результат: еще одно мертворожденное "буддологическое" исследование - ему же в копилку для написания будущей кандидатской и докторской диссертаций (на которые будут ссылаться все новые и новые поколения "буддологов").  :Smilie:  

А общий результат -  полный ноль; пользы тоже ноль, так как этот путь не ведет к освобождению! И лично для меня - это бредовое времяпровождение.




> Пахомов С. В. Понятие майи и проблема истинной идентификации в тантризме (!!!)


См. выше. Я уже ответил.




> К освобождению ведет джняна (точное знание), а не веданические императивы виджняны (с) Арья Нагарджуна
> 
> Сколько бы живые и опередаченные не были учителя, это не избавит их и их учеников от необходимости мыслить логично.


Я понимаю, что в Вашем стиле ведения дискуссии вовсе необязательно читать и понимать, то что говорит оппонент,  :Smilie:  однако в третий раз дам автоцитату:

http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...1&postcount=85




> ... возникает в результате безграничного доверия к своим Учителям, получения «непрерывного потока благословений» с их стороны, *изучения и анализа Дхармы, ее ежедневной практики*, а также развития вследствие этого, сострадания ко всем живым существам, понимания пустотности всех объектов, развития бодхичитты (относительной и абсолютной). Таким образом накапливаются заслуги и мудрость, способствующие дальнейшей реализации.


Здесь слова *изучения и анализа Дхармы* я специально выделил жирным для Вас. Если затрудняетесь в понимании этих слов, то я Вам их поясню: аназиз и изучение Дхармы включают в себя:

1. Чтение коренных текстов-первоисточников (как самих практик, так и комментариев на них), данных Учителями.
2. Понимание прочитанного  :Smilie:  с точки зрения буддийской логики (есть такой предмет!).
3. Классификацию и сравнение полученных "живых" знаний, их взаимосвязей и общей основы.
*4. Применение их в ежедневной личной практике.*

Далее - по тексту: взращивание бодхичитты (относительной, т.е. сострадания ко всем живым существам и абсолютной - т.е. понимания пустотности)... и т.п.

И ни один идиот(!) надев монашескую рясу или поступив в дацан, шедру и т.п. для классического буддийского обучения, не будет изучать ваши "буддологические источники"... Зачем - если есть первоисточники!

Напишу также специально для Вас то, о чем неоднократно говорилось выше. 

Путь "буддолога" мертв, так как он не приводит к реализации.
Путь практикующего буддиста приводит к реализации.

Применять первый (как обычно приводят пример Учителя) - это уподобляться нищему, который спал в пещере, подкладывая под голову драгоценный камень. 

Применять второй - добиться личного освобождения и освобождения на благо всех живых существ.

... Боюсь только, что для Вас мои слова - всего лишь слова  :Smilie:  ... Если Вы никогда не сталкивались с живой передачей Дхармы и не применяли ее на практике - бесполезно что-то объяснять вообще.

Немного выше Поляков приводил еще пару-тройку великолепных примеров "учености" доморощенных "буддологов":

http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...&postcount=114

... и задавался вопросом: "зачем вообще нам "заграничные" учителя, если в своем отечестве люди такие умные?"  :Smilie:  ... Не впечатляет пример?

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Толя

> Если этого достаточно, тогда зачем Гаутама шесть лет просидел под деревом?


Гаутама переводил что-то или диссертацию писал? У него сутры под рукой были? Как, насчет подумать, прежде чем спросить?




> Конечно. Как можно понять дхарму без практики медитации?


Вы противопоставляете некую "практику" навроде сидения на заднице и "теорию". С одной стороны, понятно, что в дзен можно встретить довольно маргинальный подход. Вплоть до того, что  держать спину прямой, правильно дышать или отбивать поклоны - это и есть практика буддизма. Но, во-первых, у меня там нету никакого исторического бэкграунда - надо читать внимательнее. А во-вторых, в буддизме не сидят, не дышат, не концентрируются и не осознают в качестве центральной "практики", а развивают правильное знание.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> а развивают правильное знание


на основании "буддологических текстов", да?  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> А во-вторых, в буддизме не сидят, не дышат, не концентрируются и не осознают в качестве центральной "практики", а развивают правильное знание.


 Как можно развивать правильное знание без медитации?

Вот цитата не маргинального учителя дзен, а вполне себе тхеравадинского наставника Ajaan Lee Dhammadharo.



> The knowledge here isn't ordinary knowledge. It washes away your old knowledge. You don't want the knowledge that comes from ordinary thinking and reasoning: Let go of it. You don't want the knowledge that comes from directed thought and evaluation: Stop. Make the mind quiet. Still. When the mind is still and unhindered, this is the essence of all that's meritorious and skillful. When your mind is on this level, it isn't attached to any concepts at all. All the concepts you've known — dealing with the world or the Dhamma, however many or few — are washed away. Only when they're washed away can new knowledge arise.

----------


## PampKin Head

1. Знание, возникающее от слушания Дхармы. 
2. Знание, возникающее от обдумывания Дхармы. 
3. Знание, возникающее от реализации на практике услышанного и обдуманного.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Пампкин, бестолку! 

"Буддологу" никогда не понять такой ереси-зауми!  :Smilie: 

 ... Если человек не читает академических "кирпичей", состоящих из цитат и украденных мыслей - значит это конченный человек!  

Какое там (...) "знание Дхармы (слушание и обдумывание)" или "практика (реализация) Дхармы"  :Smilie:  ... О чем это Вы?!  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

Уже про какой-то "путь буддолога" говорят наши "практики"... во дают... чем дальше в лес, тем злее партизаны (с)

----------


## Eternal Jew

... не комментирую. Глупо было бы...

----------


## Норбу

Буйство интеллекта вот что это!... я думаю все рано или поздно само собой образуется... когда настанет момент перенасыщения книжным болотом, тогда и человек задумается, что делать дальше... без практики никуда, господа! странно что, кому то это еще не ясно...

----------


## Huandi

Никто не говорит, что "надо без практики". Говорят об обратном - что "практика" это прежде всего развитие правильного знания.

----------


## Кайвасату

> 1. Знание, возникающее от слушания Дхармы. 
> 2. Знание, возникающее от обдумывания Дхармы. 
> 3. Знание, возникающее от реализации на практике услышанного и обдуманного.


 Мне кажется, что тут в разных случаях под одним словом "знание" понимается совсем разные вещи. Возможно ответ кроется в устанолении четких определений?...

----------


## Eternal Jew

> "практика" это прежде всего развитие правильного знания.


... на основе "буддологических текстов"  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> ... на основе "буддологических текстов"


Кому что. Кто-то думает, что получит знание от повторения мантр, а кто-то, что от изучения текстов, включая и работы известных ученых.

----------


## Поляков

> Кому что. Кто-то думает, что получит знание от повторения мантр, а кто-то, что от изучения текстов, включая и работы известных ученых.


Потом и те и другие умрут и переродятся жывотными. :Big Grin:

----------


## Huandi

> Потом и те и другие умрут и переродятся жывотными.


Вы это знание каким образом получили?  :Smilie:

----------


## Норбу

какое бы не было супер правильным знание и воззрение, если оно не применяется на практике, то оно мертво....
это трата драгоценного времени... не нужно быть ученым-лингвистом-буддологом, чтобы понимать как практиковать...

----------


## Huandi

> какое бы не было супер правильным знание и воззрение, если оно не применяется на практике, то оно мертво....


Нет, не так. Практика как раз служит для полного достижение верного знания. Чтобы сменить установку на дхармическую, простому человеку мало о ней узнать, а требуется еще практика - размышление и концентрации на этих темах.

----------


## Поляков

> Вы это знание каким образом получили?


Как еще могут переродится люди лишенные разума?  :Confused:

----------


## Huandi

> Как еще могут переродится люди лишенные разума?


Почему же люди, тщательно изучающие Дхарму, вдруг лишены разума?

----------


## Айвар

Для практики нужен не только продвинутый субъект, но и клеши. Если вы считаете, что у вас нет клеш, то зачем практика? Поэтому причинность Первой Благородной Истины вновь сияет непокоренным светом!

----------


## лесник

> Пампкин, бестолку! 
> 
>  ... Если человек не читает академических "кирпичей", состоящих из цитат и украденных мыслей - значит это конченный человек!


Я вот много разных книг и форумов читал, но нигде у буддологов, востоковедов не встречал, чтобы ученые глумились над буддистами. Даже православные миссионеры, изучавшие буддизм в Бурятии и Монголии на рубеже веков не позволяли себе этого. Их книги можно называть предвзятыми, устаревшими и какими угодно, но все-таки глумления и оскорбления там сложно найти. 

О какой практике тут можно говорить? Единственная практика, которая показана в таких случаях, - это научиться простым правилам нормального человеческого общения, понимания, уважения, научиться уважать людей и их труд. В буддизме это называется "правильная речь". Еще, бывает, этому учат в обычной средней школе.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011), Сергей А (01.10.2009), Хайам (22.12.2008)

----------


## Поляков

> Почему же люди, тщательно изучающие Дхарму, вдруг лишены разума?


Зачем ставить знак равенства между "повторением мантр" (или "изучением текстов, включая и работы известных ученых")  и "тщательным изучением Дхармы"?

----------


## Huandi

> Зачем ставить знак равенства между "повторением мантр" (или "изучением текстов, включая и работы известных ученых")  и "тщательным изучением Дхармы"?


А кто ставит?  :Cool:

----------


## Поляков

> А кто ставит?


Ты ставишь. Перечитай внимательно сообщения на этой странице.  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

Я их как раз различаю  :Smilie: . И о разуме говорил конечно только у разумных  :Smilie: .

----------


## Толя

> на основании "буддологических текстов", да?


Источник не имеет значения.  Авторитет никогда источником познания не был в буддизме. Если бы вы были хоть немного знакомы с буддийской логикой, о которой упоминали в одном из своих постов, то это было бы вам известно и общий уровень суждений и выводов не попадал бы под категорию расстройства мышления. Пока что вы только плюетесь в сторону студентов и буддологов с работами которых даже не ознакомились. Обсуждать это не имеет смысла, так как критика возможна только при знакомстве с обсуждаемым вопросом. А большую часть работ, я более чем уверен, вы даже не читали и не видели в глаза.




> Как можно развивать правильное знание без медитации?
> 
> Вот цитата не маргинального учителя дзен, а вполне себе тхеравадинского наставника Ajaan Lee Dhammadharo.


Медитация - слишком широкий термин. Непонятно, что вы под этим понимаете. Любой медитации предшествует точное усвоение воззрения и концентрация на верном воззрении - это и есть буддийская практика. Значение термина, переведенного как "отсутствие концептов" дается, например, в работах Нагарджуны. К состоянию без мыслей это никакого отношения не имеет. Понимание 4БИ является "неконцептуальным" поскольку имеет место различение кушала\акушала а не направленность на ведану. К чему вы эту цитату привели?

----------


## Калдэн

> Источник не имеет значения.  Авторитет никогда источником познания не был в буддизме. Если бы вы были хоть немного знакомы с буддийской логикой, о которой упоминали в одном из своих постов, то это было бы вам известно и общий уровень суждений и выводов не попадал бы под категорию расстройства мышления. Пока что вы только плюетесь в сторону студентов и буддологов с работами которых даже не ознакомились. Обсуждать это не имеет смысла, так как критика возможна только при знакомстве с обсуждаемым вопросом. А большую часть работ, я более чем уверен, вы даже не читали и не видели в глаза.


 Сутра - это конечно хорошо .  Но , Вы , получавший наставления в Ваджраяне ( Дзогчен) , пытались ли что-то реализовать на практике ? Извините , но на мой грешный взгляд этого не видно . Я давно читаю Ваши посты . Скепсис  , и только , да и то - не подтверждённый практикой ,  ибо , уж извините , видно - что её просто нет . ИМХО , Вы - не принимающий  или просто непонимающий наставления Учителей Ваджраяны , решили это подвергуть критике с помощью банальной логики или "физики"   . Вы  вообще , принимаете третий поворот колеса Дхармы ?

Берегите  своё  "расстройство  мышления ".

----------


## Толя

У меня скепсис не по поводу ваджраяны. Вы немного ошиблись.

----------


## Dondhup

Слов Будды - это непосредственно наставления Будды и комменарии Учителей, 
которые помогают его понять.  Писать такие комментарии можно
- если достигнут уровень Святого
- если явился идам и сказал, что нужно написать то то или то то
- если Учитель обладает обширными знаниями
Обладание только аналитическими знаниями без опыта практики т.е. опыта освоения этих знаний в формальной и неформальной практике, опыта однонаправленной медитации и т.п. недостаточно для адекватного восприятия Учения Будды.

Восприятие же принятия Прибежища как только произнесением слов в присуствии Учителя горит о абсолютном непонимании онов практики.

"В постели большого ученого иногда находят обычный труп".

----------


## Калдэн

> У меня скепсис не по поводу ваджраяны. Вы немного ошиблись.


Вы себя считаете учеником Намкай Норбу Ринпоче ?

----------


## Гьялцен

[QUOTE=Кайвасату]Если была верная мотивация, вера в действенность, интенсивность практики, то почему бы нет?  
   Вы знаете, что такое "семзин"в школе ньингма? Это методы, которые принадлежат системе Упадеша и используются для того, чтобы вызвать у практикующего конкретное переживание (ньям). Они смогут послужить основой для того, чтобы в конце концов обнаружить состояние ригпа.
Так вот, например, тринадцатый из 21 семзина, переданных Намхаем Норбу Ринпоче как раз основан на слышании звука, причем любого. Почему бы этому звуку не быть словом "кока-кола?"  :Smilie: 
   А в Дзене, насколько я знаю, практикуется реализация от случайно услышанного звука, или иного события. Тут ведь главное даже не сам звук, сколько наше внутреннее состояние, которое определяется уже названными выше критериями.]


Одно дело-звук, другое-мантра. Вы отрицаете ценность мантр, переданных Буддами? 
Говоря Харе Кришна-попадете к Кришне. Повторяю, если все смешать, от Дхармы останется Нью-Эйдж. 
Слово кока-кола- сансарный звук. Предпочитаю использовать ваджрную речь- мантры Будд. 
Вера сама по себе может принести как благо , так и зло. Можно верить в действенность жертвоприношений животных, а можно- в особые качества Трех Драгоценных. Можно верить в Елену Блаватскую, а можно- в закон кармы.
Будда учил, исходя из всеведения. И не смешивал все подряд, а совершенно четко говорил, какое действие к какому результату приводит.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Кто-то думает, что получит знание от повторения мантр


Эка как заклинило...  :Smilie:  Здесь хорошо видно, что для "буддолога" буддизм является "повторением мантр"...  :Smilie:  ... Ладно, спишем на неграмотность,  отсутствие Учителя и реальной практики... 

Ну что же, повторю по четвертому разу:




> Здесь слова "*изучение и анализ Дхармы*" я специально выделил жирным для Вас. Если затрудняетесь в понимании этих слов, то я Вам их поясню: анализ и изучение Дхармы включают в себя:
> 
> 1. Чтение коренных текстов-первоисточников (как самих практик, так и комментариев на них), данных Учителями.
> 2. Понимание прочитанного с точки зрения буддийской логики (есть такой предмет!).
> 3. Классификацию и сравнение полученных "живых" знаний, их взаимосвязей и общей основы.
> *4. Применение их в ежедневной личной практике.*


или еще:




> 1. Знание, возникающее от слушания Дхармы.
> 2. Знание, возникающее от обдумывания Дхармы.
> 3. Знание, возникающее от реализации на практике услышанного и обдуманного.


... Боюсь только, опять не дойдет...  :Smilie: 




> Авторитет никогда источником познания не был в буддизме.


Если Вы имеете в виду "авторитета", как на "зоне" или в "буддологии" (Вам виднее!) - то конечно же не был.  :Smilie: 

В буддизме вообще нет "авторитетов". Есть Учителя, которые входят в непрерывную линию передачи. Они передают не мертвое "буддологическое" знание (наворованные цитаты и собственные инсинуации по этому поводу), а Дхарму, которая служит освобождению всех живых существ.

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Гьялцен*, конечно же поколение "буддологов" верит в мантру "Пепси-кола"...  :Smilie:  

Буддийская практика использует мантры, передающиеся по линии передачи от Учителя к ученику. Если "буддологи" (во всяком случае - присутствующие в данной теме) отрицают и практику, и передачу... то, похоже, "кока-кола" - это единственное, что им остается практиковать!

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Слов Будды - это непосредственно наставления Будды и комментарии Учителей, которые помогают его понять. Писать такие комментарии можно
> - если достигнут уровень Святого
> - если явился идам и сказал, что нужно написать то то или то то
> - если Учитель обладает обширными знаниями
> 
> Обладание только аналитическими знаниями без опыта практики т.е. опыта освоения этих знаний в формальной и неформальной практике, опыта однонаправленной медитации и т.п. недостаточно для адекватного восприятия Учения Будды.
> 
> Восприятие же принятия Прибежища как только произнесение слов в присутствии Учителя говорит о абсолютном непонимании основ практики.


*Dondhup*, зачем тратить обьяснения понапрасну?! Об этом говорилось уже раз двадцать только в текущей теме... 

Для "буддологов" сие является ересью!  :Smilie:  Для них "принятие прибежища" - это двадцатикратное прочтение вслух диссертации любимого преподавателя перед строем благодарных адептов-студентов....  :Smilie:

----------


## Калдэн

> В буддизме вообще нет "авторитетов". Есть Учителя, которые входят в непрерывную линию передачи. Они передают не мертвое "буддологическое" знание (наворованные цитаты и собственные инсинуации по этому поводу), а Дхарму, которая служит освобождению всех живых существ.


Хе-хе . Учитель может вообще не знать , например, кто такой Нагарджуна и его авторитет в буддизме  ... Ибо теория без практики - мертва .  Но через практику - можно познать внеконцептуально теорию .  А достичь реализации через теорию - уж звиняйте ... Кто ? Примеры в студию ? Это Толя что-ли потугается ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Пока что вы только плюетесь в сторону студентов и буддологов с работами которых даже не ознакомились. Обсуждать это не имеет смысла, так как критика возможна только при знакомстве с обсуждаемым вопросом.


"Плюетесь" - Ваш термин. Пусть он принадлежит лично Вам...

С работами дилетантов от науки, выдающих "на гора" "буддологические тексты", я конечно же не знаком! 

У меня нет времени и желания тратить жизнь на чтение вторичной жвачки... На кой мне тратить время на изучение заимствований, переработаных чужих цитат и перевранные трижды псевдобуддийские воззрения? 

... Вот у меня на нескольких полках стоят коренные тексты Учителей: практики и комментарии к ним? Зачем я буду ставить рядом с жемчугом и золотом "вторсырье"?! Бред!

Интересно о чем писали бы "буддологи", на чем бы они основывали свои умопостроения, если не было бы коренных текстов - т.е. текстов практик и комментарий к ним?! ... Что бы они тогда "классифицировали"? Что с чем сравнивали? На каком бы материале строили и пожинали бы свои дивиденды в виде грантов, доплаты за "академическую остепененность"?  :Smilie:  ... А?  :Smilie:

----------


## Толя

> Если Вы имеете в виду "авторитета", как на "зоне" или в "буддологии" (Вам виднее!) - то конечно же не был.


Глумиться над собственным невежеством не очень продуктивное занятие. Из прозвучавших здесь мнений представителей тибетского буддизма следует вывод, что дхарма\не-дхарма они различают по тому, говорит это достоверный живой гуру с линией передачи или нет. Так вот таким образом вы встаете на позицию, которую занимало, к примеру, такое индийское религиозное направление как миманса. С дискуссией буддистов и мимансы о том, кто и как может знать учение Будды вы сможете ознакомиться у Ратнакирти в Сарваджнясиддхи. Остается только констатировать факт массового перехода тибетских буддистов в брахманизм  :Big Grin: 





> В буддизме вообще нет "авторитетов". Есть Учителя, которые входят в непрерывную линию передачи. Они передают не мертвое "буддологическое" знание (наворованные цитаты и собственные инсинуации по этому поводу), а Дхарму, которая служит освобождению всех живых существ.


А с работами каких буддологов вы, собственно, знакомы? Дело в том, что даже в институте за подобную оценку даже одной научной работы, а не целого направления науки, можно прослыть недалеким человеком. Собственно, уровень дхармы, которая вам передалась, виден по исключительно трезвому мышлению и обоснованности суждений.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Одно дело-звук, другое-мантра. Вы отрицаете ценность мантр, переданных Буддами?  Говоря Харе Кришна-попадете к Кришне. Повторяю, если все смешать, от Дхармы останется Нью-Эйдж.


   Я считаю, что само по себе только произнесение мантры, в принципе как и само по себе только выполнение простирания, без внутренних процессов, основным из которых является вера и мотивация, ничего не значат. 
Вижу, как буддийские учителя, даже понимаюobt это, всё равно поддерживают в приверженцах буддизма веру в то, что прочтение какой-то мантры столько-то раз даст какие-то там определенные заслуги. Слушал, как это делал Геше Джампа Тинлей, в другом месте ясно заявлявший в том, что без размышления над смыслом мантры ничего не будет. Думаю, что это делается для того, чтобы поддерживать в целом веру у буддистов. Да-да, именно веру,  именно подобные вещи являются аспектом веры в буддизме, не очень ему свойственной, т.к. в целом буддизм идет путем практического познания, а не веры.
  Некоторые звуки некоторых мантр думаю направлены на определенное воздействие человека, но без внутренней настройки, без мотивации, веры, это воздействие будет ничтожно. 
  Смысл же других мантр раскрывается лишь при размышлении над ними и повторение призвано лишь к тому, чтобы человек это почаще делал. Так например Om Mani Padme Hum - мантра, скрывающая итинное знание, и если человек получил её правильное понимание (есть много трактовой этой мантры), то размышление над этим знанием может привести его к устранению некоторых омрачений.




> Слово кока-кола-сансарный звук. Предпочитаю использовать ваджрную речь- мантры Будд.


   В каком-то смысле это так. Но если сравнивать неосмысленное произнесение мантры и осмысленное произнесение кока-колы (с теми критериямИ, о которых я писал ранее), то последнее будет, на мой взгляд, эфективнее.




> Вера сама по себе может принести как благо , так и зло.


  Верно, как и любая сила.




> Можно верить в Елену Блаватскую, а можно- в закон кармы.


  :Smilie:   А я вот верю в закон кармы, в который верила и Блаватская, и потому никаких проблем с Блаватской у меня нет. Она придерживалась в отношении собственного авторитета принципа, заложенного самим Буддой - не принимать на веру что-либо только потому, что так говорит какой-то авторитет, но лишь тогда, но доверять собвтенному опытному познанию.




> четко говорил, какое действие к какому результату приводит.


    Верно. Учение Благословенного было исключительно практично, он не позволял себе теоретические отступления, которые бы не имели практической пользы. В этом смысле та же Блаватская, безусловно, является лицом не того уровня авторитетности (на него вообще-то и не претендующим), т.к. хоть и имела практические наставления, но много внимания уделяла непрактичной теории, как впрочем и многие поplytqibt буддисты.

----------


## Толя

> "Плюетесь" - Ваш термин. Пусть он принадлежит лично Вам...


Никак иначе, этот поток необоснованных ругательств я назвать не могу. Тем более, что вы сами признали свою некомпетентность в данном вопросе:




> С работами дилетантов от науки, выдающих "на гора" "буддологические тексты", я конечно же не знаком!


Этот, паралогизм, достойный помещения его в кунсткамеру, я вам, ради вашего же блага объясню. Отсутствие знакомства с работами не является логическим основанием для утверждения о том, что писавший ее ученый - дилетант от науки.

----------


## Поляков

> Медитация - слишком широкий термин. Непонятно, что вы под этим понимаете.


Шаматха + Випашьяна.



> концентрация на верном воззрении - это и есть буддийская практика.


 Если вы имеете в виду Випашьяну, то зачем отбрасывать другие объекты для созерцания и выделять именно эти? Может Хуанди подтянется и объяснит?



> Значение термина, переведенного как "отсутствие концептов" дается, например, в работах Нагарджуны. К состоянию без мыслей это никакого отношения не имеет. Понимание 4БИ является "неконцептуальным" поскольку имеет место различение кушала\акушала а не направленность на ведану. К чему вы эту цитату привели?


Не знаю, что такое кушала\акушала, а цитату привел для того что бы напомнить (наверняка вы это читали), что следствие медитации - прямое, внеконцептуальное постижение. Т.е. сначала интеллектуальное понимание концеции, потом прямое переживание.

----------


## Neroli

> 1. Знание, возникающее от слушания Дхармы. 
> 2. Знание, возникающее от обдумывания Дхармы. 
> 3. Знание, возникающее от реализации на практике услышанного и обдуманного.


О! А где здесь "знание, возникающее от осуждения буддологов"?

----------


## Толя

> Хе-хе . Учитель может вообще не знать , например, кто такой Нагарджуна и его авторитет в буддизме  ... Ибо теория без практики - мертва .  Но через практику - можно познать внеконцептуально теорию .  А достичь реализации через теорию - уж звиняйте ... Кто ? Примеры в студию ? Это Толя что-ли потугается ?


Понимаете, знать как строить дом и строить дом не зная - несколько разные вещи. И боюсь, что те, кто занимается последним находится в наихудшем положении. Запросы у меня скромнее. Даже если я объясню вам, что необоснованно глумиться над незнакомыми людьми и возвеличивать логические ошибки нехорошо, то от этого будет гораздо больше пользы, чем мой личный недельный ретрит по  Четырем Пиршествам Чода за здравие вашего мышления.

----------


## Толя

> Т.е. сначала интеллектуальное понимание концеции, потом прямое переживание.


Угу. Умом. Помните про Дхарму (anusmrti), изучаете (samjna) и точно понимаете (jnana). А как из этого или из того, что медитация - это правильное знание и концентрация на нем следует, что  буддология бесполезна и не может адекватно перевести и объяснить текст? Хорошенькое основаньице. Это не то, что неразрывная связь понятий для логического следствия, это отсутствие какой либо связи вообще. У Ратнакирти есть доказательство того, что любой человек может знать Дхарму. Так вот не важно - прочитали вы это или услышали. Потому как и в том и в другом случае это ваше выводное знание. Будда перед вами или исследование по Абхидхарме - никто вам не зальет свое понимание, ни живой, ни достоверный.

ЗЫ Незнакомство с объемом и качеством переводческой деятельности западных ученых приводит людей к безумным выводам и глумлению над незнакомыми людьми и тем, что приносит пользу. Это, кстати - одна из самскар вашего будущего существования. Достойно для "практиков".

----------


## Гьялцен

> Да-да, именно веру,  именно подобные вещи являются аспектом веры в буддизме, не очень ему свойственной, т.к. в целом буддизм идет путем практического познания, а не веры.
>   Некоторые звуки некоторых мантр думаю направлены на определенное воздействие человека, но без внутренней настройки, без мотивации, веры, это воздействие будет ничтожно. 
>   Смысл же других мантр раскрывается лишь при размышлении над ними и повторение призвано лишь к тому, чтобы человек это почаще делал. Так например Om Mani Padme Hum - мантра, скрывающая итинное знание, и если человек получил её правильное понимание (есть много трактовой этой мантры), то размышление над этим знанием может привести его к устранению некоторых омрачений.


Вы сами себе противоречите. То говорите, что буддизму вера не свойственна, то-что без веры мантры не работают. 
Учителя Махаяны и Ваджраяны в один голос говорят, что вера-это врата в Учение Будды, в силу глубины сутр Махаяны, а тем более тантры. 
Повторение мантр-это повторение мантр, а не размышление над ними. Размышление в данном контексте не нужно, поскольку препятствует медитативному погружению. Не верите- спросите у любого учителя. 
Мани-мантра-не скрывает, а содержит уже в своих слогах истинное знание. Поэтому она самодостаточна для повторения( как и другие мантры). ЕЕ можно использовать и без знания трактовок, т.к. она освобождает через звук. Более того, существа, просто слышащие эту мантру, очищаются от омрачений и собирают заслуги. Так через мантры проявляются искусные методы бодхисатв.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Гьялцен

> А я вот верю в закон кармы, в который верила и Блаватская, и потому никаких проблем с Блаватской у меня нет. Она придерживалась в отношении собственного авторитета принципа, заложенного самим Буддой - не принимать на веру что-либо только потому, что так говорит какой-то авторитет, но лишь тогда, но доверять собвтенному опытному познанию.


ЕЕ опытное познание- не выдерживающее критики визионерство. У Даниила Андреева было свое опытное познание (" Роза мира"). Но это "познание" основано на вполне себе сансарных фантазиях. Не существует множества личных истин. Либо ты заблуждаешься, либо нет.

----------


## Гьялцен

[QUOTE=Кайвасату]   В каком-то смысле это так. Но если сравнивать неосмысленное произнесение мантры и осмысленное произнесение кока-колы (с теми критериямИ, о которых я писал ранее), то последнее будет, на мой взгляд, эфективнее.


Как бы осмысленно ни произносить кока-кола, из сансары не выбраться. Осмысленно можно совершать и негативные действия, например охотиться. Осмысленность нужно соизмерять с правильными действиями.

----------


## Поляков

> Как бы осмысленно ни произносить кока-кола, из сансары не выбраться.


«Если что-нибудь скажет вам, что в словах «Кока-кола» заключена сила, и вы действительно в это поверите, тогда «Кока-кола» подействует.» - дзен мастер Сунг Сан.

«Taoist chanting, Confucian chanting, Christian chanting, Buddhist chanting: it doesn't matter. Even chanting, "Coca Cola, Coca Cola, Coca Cola. . . " can be just as good if you keep a clear mind.» - он же.

----------


## Huandi

> Если вы имеете в виду Випашьяну, то зачем отбрасывать другие объекты для созерцания и выделять именно эти? Может Хуанди подтянется и объяснит?


"Другие объекты" в випашьяне рассматриваются в свете трилакшаны - слух это анитья, духкха, анатма, беспорядочное мышление это анитья, духкха, анатма и т.д. и т.п. А собственно истины становятся объектом для самапатти и дхьян. При этом, они могут быть даны (как объект, на котором  вдальнейшем можно сосредотачиваться) и через посредство других феноменов, например, наблюдением за трупом, а могут и как хорошо усвоенная идея, то есть просто пониманием.

----------


## Поляков

> Угу. Умом.


каким из них?

----------


## Поляков

> "Другие объекты" в випашьяне рассматриваются в свете трилакшаны - слух это анитья, духкха, анатма, беспорядочное мышление это анитья, духкха, анатма и т.д. и т.п. А собственно истины становятся объектом для самапатти и дхьян. При этом, они могут быть даны (как объект, на котором  вдальнейшем можно сосредотачиваться) и через посредство других феноменов, например, наблюдением за трупом, а могут и как хорошо усвоенная идея, то есть просто пониманием.


Ага, пасиб. А зачем ты, кстати, выделяешь отдельно "беспорядочное мышление"?

----------


## Толя

> каким из них?


У вас их несколько?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> О! А где здесь "знание, возникающее от осуждения буддологов"?


ИМХО, "буддологи" в этом треде - это некая ложно понимаемая общность. Поэтому Толя говорит, что не знакомые с трудами неких замечательно разбирающихся в Дхарме людей (с которыми знаком он) оскорбляют этих людей совершенно неправомерно. Но это не так, поскольку оскорбления направлены вовсе не в их сторону (почему Толя этого не различает, ах-ах! где же правильное знание?!) - ложная общность "буддологи", против которой выступают оппоненты, это совершенно иное и совершенно не заслуживающее одобрения явление в среде научных интеллектуалов. 

Меня смешит только одно - что и утверждающие пользу буддологии и утверждающие ее бесполезность не замечают, что говорят о совершенно разных "буддологиях". Так где же ваша практика, гы-ы-ы-ы-ы? Хэ! Достоин презрения спор не имеющих ясности.

----------


## Толя

> ИМХО, "буддологи" в этом треде - это некая ложно понимаемая общность. Поэтому Толя говорит, что не знакомые с трудами неких замечательно разбирающихся в Дхарме людей (с которыми знаком он) оскорбляют этих людей совершенно неправомерно. Но это не так, поскольку оскорбления направлены вовсе не в их сторону (почему Толя этого не различает, ах-ах! где же правильное знание?!) - ложная общность "буддологи", против которой выступают оппоненты, это совершенно иное и совершенно не заслуживающее одобрения явление в среде научных интеллектуалов. 
> 
> Меня смешит только одно - что и утверждающие пользу буддологии и утверждающие ее бесполезность не замечают, что говорят о совершенно разных "буддологиях". Так где же ваша практика, гы-ы-ы-ы-ы? Хэ! Достоин презрения спор не имеющих ясности.



В отношении критики я ничего не имею против и рассматриваю любое мнение как заслуживающее внимания. Но мое правильное знание и в этот раз меня не подвело, поскольку критика возможна только в случае знакомства с работами. Оскорбления же всех подряд вообще - это плохо. Как и оскорбления научных интеллектуалов. Потому что это оскорбления, а не критический разбор. Зацикленность на ведане, а не, пусть даже - мирская праджня. Некачественные аргументы также не ведут ни к чему хорошему. Так что разные это общности или одна - не имеет значения. Эмоции и ошибки аргументации никуда от этого не денутся.

----------


## Поляков

> У вас их несколько?


Различают же vijnana и jnana.

----------


## До

> Различают же vijnana и jnana.


Я считаю, что _виджняна_ и _джняна_ тут (в четырёх опорах) на самом деле обозначают _ведана_ и _праджня_. Тоесть опора на виджняну, это на ведану, а опора на джняну, это на праджню.

----------


## Гьялцен

> «Если что-нибудь скажет вам, что в словах «Кока-кола» заключена сила, и вы действительно в это поверите, тогда «Кока-кола» подействует.» - дзен мастер Сунг Сан.
> 
> «Taoist chanting, Confucian chanting, Christian chanting, Buddhist chanting: it doesn't matter. Even chanting, "Coca Cola, Coca Cola, Coca Cola. . . " can be just as good if you keep a clear mind.» - он же.


У меня есть все основания не считать это Дхармой. Это Нью-Эйдж.

----------


## Ho Shim

> У меня есть все основания не считать это Дхармой. Это Нью-Эйдж.


Так предъявите их  :Wink: 
Но, для начала, вся история целиком - Будда — это соломенные сандалии

----------


## Huandi

Тут с кока-колой та же логика, что и в "если считать учителя собакой, то реализуешься в собаку...".

----------


## Гьялцен

> Тут с кока-колой та же логика, что и в "если считать учителя собакой, то реализуешься в собаку...".


А если Будду считать аватаром Кришны, кем реализуешься? 
Мы с безначальных времен что-то чем-то "считали", а толку?
Повторюсь: нельзя считать не-дхарму- Дхармой.

----------


## Huandi

Я только сказал, что полностью та же самая логика. Я ведь не сказал, что  согласен с ней.

Мое мнение известно - реализовать надо само учение, изучая и усваивая его.

----------


## Neroli

> Меня смешит только одно - что и утверждающие пользу буддологии и утверждающие ее бесполезность не замечают, что говорят о совершенно разных "буддологиях". Так где же ваша практика, гы-ы-ы-ы-ы? Хэ! Достоин презрения спор не имеющих ясности.


Этот спор похож на "кольцевую" в московском метро. Либо вовремя выходишь, либо гоняешь по кругу.

Кто-то мертвой хваткой в буддологию, кто-то в мясоедов, а смысл то в чем? Чего там в сухом остатке?


ps: А вопрос про практику корректно *только себе* задавать. И почаще, imho.

----------


## Поляков

> У меня есть все основания не считать это Дхармой. Это Нью-Эйдж.


Действительно, какие основания?

----------


## Аня Приходящая

Да, да, да  - Будда - Аватар Кришны !

----------


## Кайвасату

> Вы сами себе противоречите. То говорите, что буддизму вера не свойственна, то-что без веры мантры не работают.


  Никакого противоречия. Я сказал, что в целом буддизм это не путь веры, а путь опытного знания, но в нем со всей определенность аспект веры содержится и используется. Причем, думаю, что этот аспект был заложен не Буддой, но теми последователями, кто сам в постижении использовал веру.




> Повторение мантр-это повторение мантр, а не размышление над ними.


   Не согласен. 
 Размышление в данном контексте не нужно, поскольку препятствует медитативному погружению. Не верите- спросите у любого учителя. 




> можно использовать и без знания трактовок, т.к. она освобождает через звук. Более того, существа, просто слышащие эту мантру, очищаются от омрачений и собирают заслуги. Так через мантры проявляются искусные методы бодхисатв.


   Кришнаиды тоже считают, что одним произнесением "Харе Кришна" можно спастись в Кали-Югу. 
   Давайте проведем эксперимент.  Вы будуте просто повторять определенное количество раз какую-нибудь мантру, которая гарантированно даст какой-нибудь ощутивый и детектируемый эфект. Просто повторять, не размышлять над ней. Попробуете? Уверен, что ничего не выдет! Есть правда другой эфект - многократное бубнение любой фразы без вдумывания вводит в полутрансовое состояние, на таком эфекте построена и "Иисусова молитва" христиан.

----------


## Кайвасату

> ЕЕ опытное познание- не выдерживающее критики визионерство.


   Не знаю, что Вы понимаете под "визионерством", но переданное ею учение на моей памяти всегда выдерживало критику, когда находился компетентный человек, чтобы на неё ответить.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Да, да, да  - Будда - Аватар Кришны !


    Кришна сам был Аватаром Вишну.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Как бы осмысленно ни произносить кока-кола, из сансары не выбраться. Осмысленно можно совершать и негативные действия, например охотиться. Осмысленность нужно соизмерять с правильными действиями.


     Уверяю Вас, что если бы Вы достигли *полного* осмысления, то попросту не совершили бы ничего из того, что Вы имеете в виду под "неправильными действиями". Ведь Вы бы точно знали что это повлечет и у Вас бы попросту отсутствовал и мотив и жеалние к совершению таких действий...

----------


## Гьялцен

> Кришнаиды тоже считают, что одним произнесением "Харе Кришна" можно спастись в Кали-Югу. 
>    Давайте проведем эксперимент.  Вы будуте просто повторять определенное количество раз какую-нибудь мантру, которая гарантированно даст какой-нибудь ощутивый и детектируемый эфект. Просто повторять, не размышлять над ней. Попробуете? Уверен, что ничего не выдет! Есть правда другой эфект - многократное бубнение любой фразы без вдумывания вводит в полутрансовое состояние, на таком эфекте построена и "Иисусова молитва" христиа.


Кришнаиты под спасением понимают попадание на духовные планеты. Это результат их практики. В Ваджраяне использование мантр связано со стадией зарождения, что подразумевает практику визуализации божества, его мантры и самадхи. Результат- реализация Ваджрного тела, Ваджрной речи и Ваджрного ума. Где Вы здесь находите транс, я не понимаю. Мантры даются именно для многократного непрерывного повторения, "подобного течению реки".
По поводу эксперимента: я не в том возрасте, чтобы сдавать экзамены. Но уверяю, что "набубнил" немало мантр.  :Cool:  Соответственно наставлениям аутентичных учителей. А быстрые результаты разве что в индуизме можно получить.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Не знаю, что Вы понимаете под "визионерством", но переданное ею учение на моей памяти всегда выдерживало критику, когда находился компетентный человек, чтобы на неё ответить.


Визионерство- это некие квазифизические "видения" и "встречи" упомянутой мадам. С вознесенными владыками и прочая. Кто хочет обманываться, его право.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Уверяю Вас, что если бы Вы достигли *полного* осмысления, то попросту не совершили бы ничего из того, что Вы имеете в виду под "неправильными действиями". Ведь Вы бы точно знали что это повлечет и у Вас бы попросту отсутствовал и мотив и жеалние к совершению таких действий...


Что было бы, если бы...
Есть многое на свете, друг Гораций, что скрыто за кустами декораций. :Smilie:  
Вообще-то в буддизме четко указано, чего следует придерживаться и чего- избегать. Для кого это, как думаете? 
Можно так дофантазироваться , что до изучения Дхармы просто руки не дойдут.

----------


## Юань Дин

> на таком эфекте построена и "Иисусова молитва" христиан.


Это - ошибочное мнение, присущее всем, кто отождествляет Иисусову молитву с мантрами. Внешне это делание, и в правду, похоже. А внутри - нет.
Когда Вы читаете мантру, то вы "бубните" по-тибетски то, что мозг говорящего по-русски воспринимает как бессмыслицу. Пробубните 100000 раз, может будет эффект. Вы занимаетесь "накручиванием" самого себя.  Делаете некое психическое упражнение. В результате неправильного делания могут быть психические отклонения. В результате правильного - достигнете успехов в изменении своего сознания в хорошую сторону. Чистая механика.
Молитва же "Господи, Иисусе Христе, Сыне Божий, помилуй мя, грешнаго", произнесенная от чистого сердца - это акт покаяния, но никак не механика.
Вот если ее "бубнить" без покаяния, а ради прикола, как мантру, то тогда будет механика. Но, думаю, исихасты на Афоне, говоря эту молитву, каются, а не "вводят себя в транс".
Смотрите в суть исихазме, а то, ежели смотреть только на схожесть внешних сторон, то эдак некая теософия получится.

----------


## Юань Дин

Мы с Вами, Кайвасату, скачем по верхушкам религий. Отсюда верим в теософию и единство религий. А ежели углубимся в отдельные религии, то увидим огромную пропасть между буддизмом и христианством. И внешне похожие методы исихастов и тех, кто читает мантры, окажутся очень отличными друг от друга.

Я все больше прихожу к мнению, что мир на столько сложен, что ни в одной религии мы не найдем ответы на вопросы - есть ли бог, в чем смысл жизни, что будет после смерти и т.д.
Видимо, достоинство религий в том, что они делают человека более нравственным и подготовленным (тем или иным образом, в зависимости от применяемой религии) к чему-то, что будет с нами после земного существования. А о этом существовании мы узнаем только после смерти.
Но только надо выбрать одну религию и не мешать ее с остальными в своей практике.
Кстати, Царь Соломон сказал в "Книге Притчей" для ищущих: "Пей воду из твоего водоема, текущую из твоего колодца". Мудрый был человек. Что индусу хорошо, то русскому - смерть. Например, это можно приложить к кришнаистской диете на тридцатиградусном сибирском морозе. Никакая поза лотоса не поможет. Жуть.

----------


## Dondhup

> Это - ошибочное мнение, присущее всем, кто отождествляет Иисусову молитву с мантрами. Внешне это делание, и в правду, похоже. А внутри - нет.
> Когда Вы читаете мантру, то вы "бубните" по-тибетски то, что мозг говорящего по-русски воспринимает как бессмыслицу. Пробубните 100000 раз, может будет эффект. Вы занимаетесь "накручиванием" самого себя.  Делаете некое психическое упражнение. В результате неправильного делания могут быть психические отклонения. В результате правильного - достигнете успехов в изменении своего сознания в хорошую сторону. Чистая механика.
> Молитва же "Господи, Иисусе Христе, Сыне Божий, помилуй мя, грешнаго", произнесенная от чистого сердца - это акт покаяния, но никак не механика.
> Вот если ее "бубнить" без покаяния, а ради прикола, как мантру, то тогда будет механика. Но, думаю, исихасты на Афоне, говоря эту молитву, каются, а не "вводят себя в транс".
> Смотрите в суть исихазме, а то, ежели смотреть только на схожесть внешних сторон, то эдак некая теософия получится.


Мантры не на тибетском и не на санскрите  :Smilie:

----------


## Гьялцен

> Когда Вы читаете мантру, то вы "бубните" по-тибетски то, что мозг говорящего по-русски воспринимает как бессмыслицу. Пробубните 100000 раз, может будет эффект. Вы занимаетесь "накручиванием" самого себя.  Делаете некое психическое упражнение. В результате неправильного делания могут быть психические отклонения. В результате правильного - достигнете успехов в изменении своего сознания в хорошую сторону. Чистая механика.


Хм... Бубним мы , положим, на санскрите, языке богов...  И не бессмыслицу, а имена божеств. Ну да ладно. Мой русскоговорящий мозг от этого не страдает.
Зато вот повторять по древнеболгарски имя импортированного некогда в наши северные земли иудейского персонажа, называть его богом и каяться перед ним- на это мой мозг неспособен. Для меня это такая же экзотика, как выращивание арбуза за полярным кругом.
Наш славянский менталитет гораздо ближе тибето- индийскому, чем ближневосточному. К несчастью, наша исконная религия была варварски уничтожена, но буддизм- возможно, самое созвучное с ней учение...

----------


## Гьялцен

> Кстати, Царь Соломон сказал в "Книге Притчей" для ищущих: "Пей воду из твоего водоема, текущую из твоего колодца". Мудрый был человек. Что индусу хорошо, то русскому - смерть. Например, это можно приложить к кришнаистской диете на тридцатиградусном сибирском морозе. Никакая поза лотоса не поможет. Жуть.


Да уж, мудрец Соломон. С женами справиться не мог. 
А что иудею -плохо, русскому-хорошо?( я о христианстве)?.
Кстати, Ницше заметил, что феномен Иисуса гармонирует именно с палестинским ландшафтом.

----------


## Dondhup

Мантры не переводятся  :Smilie:

----------


## Гьялцен

> Мантры не переводятся


Почему же, очень даже переводятся :Cool:

----------


## Dondhup

Мантра имеет связь с тем или иным Буддой, при переводе отдельных слов только смысл теряется. 
например переведите

Ом таре тутаре туре соха.

----------


## Ersh

> Когда Вы читаете мантру, то вы "бубните" по-тибетски то, что мозг говорящего по-русски воспринимает как бессмыслицу. Пробубните 100000 раз, может будет эффект


Я бы не советовал так категорично высказываться по поводу практик, смысл которых, Вам судя по всему неясен. Те, кто получает практику мантры от аутентичного учителя, прекрасно понимают, что они читают, и какой в этом смысл. 



> Я все больше прихожу к мнению, что мир на столько сложен, что ни в одной религии мы не найдем ответы на вопросы - есть ли бог, в чем смысл жизни, что будет после смерти и т.


Ага. Некоторые религии и не ставят своей целью ответы на вопросы, которые непосредственно с нашей жизнью не связаны.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Смотрите в суть исихазме, а то, ежели смотреть только на схожесть внешних сторон, то эдак некая теософия получится.


   Я понимаю суть, (хотя и не согласен с тем, что в Иисусовой молитве покаяние - главный смысл), но речь о другом. Бездумно можно читать и её и мантры - в обоих случаях может быть плачевный результат. Я как раз говорю о том, что нужно четко понимать и смысл слов и иметь верную мотивацию.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Визионерство- это некие квазифизические "видения" и "встречи" упомянутой мадам. С вознесенными владыками и прочая. Кто хочет обманываться, его право.


   А что такое "квазифизические"?  :Smilie:   Например видения буддийских учителей являются квазифизическими? "Вознесенных владык" Вы перепутали - это из Профетов. 
  Относительно же последнего предложения - полностью согласен.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Кришнаиты под спасением понимают попадание на духовные планеты.Это результат их практики.


 Не как итог. Итог - единение с Кришной.




> По поводу эксперимента: я не в том возрасте, чтобы сдавать экзамены. Но уверяю, что "набубнил" немало мантр.  Соответственно наставлениям аутентичных учителей. А быстрые результаты разве что в индуизме можно получить.


   Ясно. Т.е. Вы *верите*, что этим чтением накопили некие заслуги, в чем убедиться невозможно, но которые возможно когда-нибудь, возможно не в этой жизни, дадут некий положительный для Вас результат...
   Каждый волен обманываться по-своему  :Smilie:

----------


## Кайвасату

> Я бы не советовал так категорично высказываться по поводу практик, смысл которых, Вам судя по всему неясен. Те, кто получает практику мантры от аутентичного учителя, прекрасно понимают, что они читают, и какой в этом смысл.


  Вот и я говорю - нужно понимать смысл и иметь верную мотивацию. Лишь тупо само повторение ничего не даст!

----------


## Ersh

> Вот и я говорю - нужно понимать смысл и иметь верную мотивацию. Лишь тупо само повторение ничего не даст!


Непонятно только, кого Вы имеете в виду. Те, кто практикует мантры, не делают это тупо.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Когда Вы читаете мантру, то вы "бубните" по-тибетски то, что мозг говорящего по-русски воспринимает как бессмыслицу. Пробубните 100000 раз, может будет эффект. Вы занимаетесь "накручиванием" самого себя. Делаете некое психическое упражнение. В результате неправильного делания могут быть психические отклонения. В результате правильного - достигнете успехов в изменении своего сознания в хорошую сторону. Чистая механика.


Невежество с умным лицом :Smilie: ))

В Мантраяне воззрение говорит о том, что все существует как звук, свет и лучи (иерархичное проявление). Так вот мантра - это звук. Он имеет внешний, внутренний, тайный и недвойственный аспекты. Получая его передачу и практикуя правильным образом и поддерживая в чистоте обеты практики, садхак, опираясь на потенциальность мантры, проявляет связь с определенным Буддой, обретает уверенное постижение его качеств, а затем интегрирует свой поток сознания (тело, речь и ум) с качествами этого Будды, и, таким образом, выходит за пределы необходимости двойственного восприятия действительности.

----------


## До

К слову. Не так давно (2001-2004) перевели Ламрим на английский язык, вот что пишут http://www.snowlionpub.com/search.php?in_item_id=6021:



> The Lamrim Chenmo Translation Committee is composed of: Jose Cabezon, Daniel Cozort, Joshua W.C. Cutler, Natalie Hauptman, Roger R. Jackson, Karen Lang, Donald Lopez, Jr., John Makransky, Elizabeth S. Napper, Guy Newland, John Newman, Gareth Sparham, B. Alan Wallace, and Joe B. Wilson. The Editor-in-Chief is Joshua W.C. Cutler and the Editor is Guy Newland. All live in the USA and have authored other books.


Кто не понял - сплошь буддологи (т.е учёные научно изучающие буддизм).
Для сравнения кто у нас переводит Ламрим:http://www.buddhismofrussia.ru/HTML/c5-t1.htm

Есть проект перевода китайской Трипитакий на английский, вот что пишут http://buddhist-studies.com/bdk_trans.htm:



> The BDK Tripitaka Translation Series was begun in 1982 by Rev. Dr. Yehan Numata to fulfill his dream to introduce the largely unexplored Chinese Mahayana Tripitaka throughout the English-speaking world. Chaired by the late Shoyu Hanayama of Musashino Women's College, the Translation Committee, composed of thirteen eminent Buddhist scholars, met to begin the task of selecting texts and assigning them for translation.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Ясно. Т.е. Вы *верите*, что этим чтением накопили некие заслуги, в чем убедиться невозможно, но которые возможно когда-нибудь, возможно не в этой жизни, дадут некий положительный для Вас результат...
>    Каждый волен обманываться по-своему


Я не пойму, Вы считаете, что результат практики должен как-то материализоваться? Типа прочитал Тару-познакомился с красивой женщиной, прочитал Дзамбалу- получил премию?

----------


## Dondhup

> Я не пойму, Вы считаете, что результат практики должен как-то материализоваться? Типа прочитал Тару-познакомился с красивой женщиной, прочитал Дзамбалу- получил премию?


Хорошая идея  :Smilie: ))))))))))

----------


## Кайвасату

> Я не пойму, Вы считаете, что результат практики должен как-то материализоваться? Типа прочитал Тару-познакомился с красивой женщиной, прочитал Дзамбалу- получил премию?


    Ну "материлизоваться" - слишком емкое слово, и слишком может нами по-разному пониматься... В любом случае верная практика есть причина, которая неминуема должна иметь результат. Этот результат в свою очередь в подавляющем большинстве случаев является объектом познания и может быть восринимаем.

----------


## Mike

Кайвасату, вы пишите в своем profile "нет религии выше истины" Но что
есть истина? :Smilie:

----------


## Кайвасату

> Непонятно только, кого Вы имеете в виду. Те, кто практикует мантры, не делают это тупо.


   Гьялцен в этой теме говорит, насколько я его понял, что в мантре сам звук производит воздейтсвие, и понимание внутреннего смысла вообще не важно, и постигать смысл мантры вообще не нужно.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Кайвасату, вы пишите в своем profile "нет религии выше истины" Но что есть истина?


 Истина выраженная уже становится ложью...  :Smilie:  
 В общедоступном понимании это также означает, что любая форма, любое выражение есть уже некое ограничение истины. Та или иная религия, школа тоже есть некая форма...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> насколько я его понял, что в мантре сам звук производит воздейтсвие, и понимание внутреннего смысла вообще не важно, и постигать смысл мантры вообще не нужно.


Смысл мантры - в производимом действии, то есть проявлении божества и его мандалы, а не в "понимании", которое, как видно из поста, является предметом рассуждения, то есть концептуально. Мантра - это не текст, который предназначен для двойственного концептуального прочтения, отнюдь. Перестаньте наступать на одни и те же грабли. Либо изучайте Мантраяну - хотя бы для того, чтобы не говорить про нее глупостей, либо просто не говоите про нее вообще, чтобы не сказать глупость.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Либо изучайте Мантраяну - хотя бы для того, чтобы не говорить про нее глупостей, либо просто не говоите про нее вообще, чтобы не сказать глупость.


Нандзед, зачем этой публике изучать Мантраяну, если есть такая глобальная наука "буддология" - как неоднократно доказывалось в текущей теме?  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

> Истина выраженная уже становится ложью...


В таком случае, Вы постоянно лжёте, когда говорите, что нет религии выше истины!

----------


## Mike

> Истина выраженная уже становится ложью...  
>  В общедоступном понимании это также означает, что любая форма, любое выражение есть уже некое ограничение истины. Та или иная религия, школа тоже есть некая форма...


Ну хотя бы дали нам намек. :Smilie:  Это ведь вопрос Пилата Христу :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> *Это ведь вопрос Пилата Христу*


Да там не один вопрос был...  :Smilie:  Сейчас поищу - где-то у меня стенограмма допроса Иисуса Пилатом завалялась... Ага, вот она:

П: Имя?
И: Иисус. А ваше?
П: Понтий Пилат.
И: Очень приятно.
П: Вы так считаете?
И: А вы нет?
П: Вы еврей, Иисус?
И: А почему вы спрашиваете?
П: А почему вы отвечаете вопросом на вопрос?
И: Вы антисемит?
П: А почему вас это беспокоит?
И: Hет, почему ВАС это беспокоит?
П: А кто вам сказал, что меня это беспокоит?
И: А зачем вы спрашиваете?
П: А я должен давать вам объяснения что, почему и у кого я спрашиваю?
И: А я должен давать ответы на вопросы неясного содержания неизвестно кому?
П: То есть вы сомневаетесь в моих полномочиях задавать вам вопросы? Вы
не верите что я Понтий Пилат, прокуратор Иудеи?
И: А какие у вас доказательства?
П: А я должен вам это доказывать?
И: А почему нет?
П: А почему да?
И: А почему нет?
П: Иуду знаете?
И: А должен?
П: Вы можете ответить на вопрос?
И: А вы?
П: Это вы вели проповеди и предсказывали смену власти?
И: Это вам кто сказал?
П: А это относится к делу?
И: А у вас ко мне какое-то дело?
П: Вам не кажется, что вы переходите всякие границы?
И: Вы так думаете?
П: Это вы ходили по воде, аки по суху и исцеляли тяжело больных?
И: А если головой подумать?
П: Это вы называли себя сыном Божьим?
И: Что вы хотите чтобы я ответил?
П: А правду сказать не судьба?
И: А я похож на сумасшедшего?
П: А если я велю вас казнить? На кресте распну?
И: А за что?
П: А разве недостаточно всего вышеперечисленного?
И: А может все-таки потому, что я еврей?
П: А вы-таки еврей?
И: А разве не сын Божий?
П: Это можно считать признанием?
И: А разве не вы cами это сказали 11-ю строчками выше?
П: А разве я не ваши слова повторил?
И: А вы разве слышали?
П: А если вы это говорили не при мне?
И: А как бы вы тогда это слышали?
П: Вы думаете у меня нет осведомителей?
И: А вы уверены в их осведомленности?
П: А может все-таки сразу на крест?
И: А может, вы все-таки антисемит?
П: А вы таки еврей?
И: Где я это сказал?
П: Вы мне надоели! Казнить его немедленно!
И: Вы таки антисемит!
П: Вы таки еврей!

----------


## Кайвасату

> В таком случае, Вы постоянно лжёте, когда говорите, что нет религии выше истины!


    В каком-то смысле - да. Впрочем как и все мы.
    Индусы в подобных ситуациях, не имея возможности делать какие-либо утверждения относительно непостижимой истины выражали её в словестных формах отрицания. Форма отрицания содержится и в моей формулировке.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Смысл мантры - в производимом действии, то есть проявлении божества и его мандалы, а не в "понимании", которое, как видно из поста, является предметом рассуждения, то есть концептуально. Мантра - это не текст, который предназначен для двойственного концептуального прочтения, отнюдь. Перестаньте наступать на одни и те же грабли. Либо изучайте Мантраяну - хотя бы для того, чтобы не говорить про нее глупостей, либо просто не говоите про нее вообще, чтобы не сказать глупость.


   1) Понимание может являться предметом рассуждения, а может не являться. Например оно может возникнуть спонтанно.

   2) Является ли концептуальное понимание мантры неверной практикой Дхармы?
   3) Может ли концептуальное понимание мантры вести к уменьшению омрачений и продвижению в практике Дхармы? 
   4) Может ли неверная практика Дхармы вести к уменьшению омрачений и продвижению в практике Дхармы?
   5) Зачем буддийские учителя (в частности Геше Джампа Тинлей) дают концептуальные трактовки мантр, если они, по-вашему, не играют никакой роли?

    Поскольку положительный ответ на вопрос № 3 для меня подтвержден собственным опытом, то (руководствуясь заветом Будды) Ваше мнение на этот счет для меня не имеет никакого значения.

----------


## andykh

> Хорошая идея ))))))))))


О результатах, о результатах-то  расскажете?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dondhup

> О результатах, о результатах-то  расскажете?


Как встречу Арью Тару в образе прекрасной девушки сразу расскажу  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Как встречу Арью Тару в образе прекрасной девушки сразу расскажу


Dondhup, это совсем нетрудно. Просто выгляните в окошко на улицу... Любая девушка (женщина) обладает природой дакини. Прямо здесь и сейчас! Остается только распознать эту изначальную природу Будды.

----------


## лесник

> Любая девушка (женщина) обладает природой дакини.


Любая девушка обладает природой дакини.
И случается, только небольшое бикини
Скрывает природу Будды от нас.
Распознай же ее!
Прямо здесь и сейчас!

:-)

----------


## Eternal Jew

... Здорово и спонтанно (самое главное)! 

+++

----------


## Per Se

Вот-вот! Видимо именно эта точка зрения для меня всё и решила!  :Smilie:  Вот только почему-то неосознавшие себя дакини обзывали меня "бабником" и говорили что я как кабелино, все равно в ком распознавать дакиню!  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Любая девушка обладает природой дакини.
> И случается, только небольшое бикини
> Скрывает природу Будды от нас.
> Распознай же ее!
> Прямо здесь и сейчас!
> 
> :-)


Одна проблема - сначала хорошо бы распознать природу Будды в себе любимом  :Smilie: 
А потом - все девушки - дакини  :Smilie:

----------


## Гьялцен

> Гьялцен в этой теме говорит, насколько я его понял, что в мантре сам звук производит воздейтсвие, и понимание внутреннего смысла вообще не важно, и постигать смысл мантры вообще не нужно.


Тема вроде как исчерпалась, но напоследок кину еще три копейки: однажды Ченрези превратился в пчелу, и стал летать над ямой с червями, рецитируя мани-мантру. Черви благодаря этому получили более высокое рождение. ( освобождение через звук). Такова сила мантр.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Тема вроде как исчерпалась


   Тема ичерпалась ещё тогда, когда она бесповоротно и надолго ушла в оффтоп, т.е. с самых первых страниц...

----------


## Кайвасату

> напоследок кину еще три копейки: однажды Ченрези превратился в пчелу, и стал летать над ямой с червями, рецитируя мани-мантру. Черви благодаря этому получили более высокое рождение. ( освобождение через звук). Такова сила мантр.


    Отнюдь не хочу ограничивать Вас в Вашем выборе, но просто хочу, чтобы Вы осознали, что если Вы думаете, что лишь сам звук мантры (без устремления, без правильной мотивации) способен как-то продвинуть Вас в практике Дхармы, то это лишь концепция в Вашем уме, которая основывается исключительно на вере. В этом смысле Вы ничем не лучше нелюбимых Вами кришнаитов, повторяющих "Харе Кришна". 
  Учение Будды очень практичное и старается придерживаться объективности и научности подхода. Ужа доказано, что лекарства при осознании принципа их действия дейсмтвуют более эффективно. Любой настоящий учитель, передавая мантру ученику, объяснит ему её значение, смысл, принцип действия. 
 Познакомьте меня хоть с одним человеком, который бы достиг просветления (или какой-то значительной реализации)только от повторения мантры, при этом не задумываясь никогда о том, что она значит. Мне не нужны истории из джатак или дзенские байки. Как сказал Далай-Лама, если в каноническом тексте написано, что земля плоская, а на практике установлено, что это не так, то в этом мы не должны продолжать верить тексту. Если Вы будете основываться только на подобных байках про червей, то должны понимать, что основываетесь исключительно на вере и не имеете никаких подтверждений тому в реальной жизни. Если кто-то смог получить реализацию от услышанного звука или чего-то в этом роде, то этому конечно же предшествовала срьезная и длительная работа, а данный звук лишь послужил катализатором и реализовал результат этой серьезной работы.  
Говорят, что концептуальное понимание ограничено. Это так, но забывают про то, что неконцептуальное понимание попросту недостижимо без того, чтобы пройти через концептуальное понимание. Неужели кто-то, впервые услышав мантру, способен понять её тут же неконцептуально (ещё не имея реализации, которая может быть достигнута использованием этой мантры)?
   Реализации лишь от звука - это детские сказки, опиум для народа, так сказать. В реальной жизни без внутреннего наполнения (без правильном мотивации, без устремленного желания достижения результата и т.п.) только звук мантры если и способен оказать какое-либо действие, то оно будет практически ничтожно. Это подобно повально популярной сейчас на западе попсе - феншую. Будто расставление мебели и вещей в комнате пожет что-то сделать, в то время как хозяин комнаты продолжает модулировать отрицательную метнальность. Есть суть и есть форма, каждое имеет свою ценность, и приоритет между ними давно расставлен. Если позаимствовать притчу Будды о попавшей в человека стреле, то чтение мантр (без понимания, без мотивации, без устремления к результату.... ведь черви в вашей истории ничего не делали и продвинулись лишь от того, что услышали звук) можно сравнить с расчесыванием перышек на пронзившей вас стреле, в то время как Дхарма есть именно немедленное доставание этой стрелы - в оставлении "танха".
 Всё на Пути стремиться к осознанности, чему никак не помогает бубнение мантры без понимания её смысла...
  Разве непонимание смылса мантры можно назвать правильным пониманием (диттхи) или правильной осознанностью (сати)?!? Так чем реально вы собираетесь продвинуться в Дхарме? Пора бы уже расставить приоритеты и заниматься реальной практикой Дхармы, а не верить в сказки и играть в бирюльки. Даром, бесплатно, без усилий, просто от услышанного звука вы не сдвинетесь с места...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Отнюдь не хочу ограничивать Вас в Вашем выборе, но просто хочу, чтобы Вы осознали, что если Вы думаете, что лишь сам звук мантры (без устремления, без правильной мотивации) способен как-то продвинуть Вас в практике Дхармы, то это лишь концепция в Вашем уме, которая основывается исключительно на вере.


Дружище, а вы не могли (для моего понимания характера ваших постов) ответить на простые вопросы: где, когда и у кого вы получали тантрические передачи?

----------


## Eternal Jew

Хороший вопрос. Присоединяюсь!

... Я вообще за то, чтобы каждый, кто начинал бы публично размышлять на темы Ваджраяны и Дзогчена, доказывать преимущества мантр "Кока-кола" или "Иисусовой молитвы"  :Smilie:  над тантрическими мантрами; а также приводить сравнительную типологию Колесниц сразу бы писал внизу своего сообщения - *у каких именно Учителей Ваджраяны он получал тантрические передачи*... И все бы тогда вставало на свои места!

----------


## Кайвасату

> Дружище, а вы не могли (для моего понимания характера ваших постов) ответить на простые вопросы: где, когда и у кого вы получали тантрические передачи?


  Исключительно для Вашего понимания (а не для того, чтобы в последующем это послужило поводом для неких дискриминаций и ухода от сути темы на обсуждение личных качеств оппонента), я Вам отвечу (хотя и не получил ответа от Вас на мои вопросы), что передачи тантр не получал. Мантру (OM MANI PADME HUM) - было дело, общие наставления о тантре и ясном свете тоже (у Геше Тинлея Джампо). Получать тантрические передачи можно лишь после хорошего усвоения основ. Тантра не содержит ничего таког, чтобы не было доступно для нетантрических методов, но просто её дейтсвие как метода более мощное и значительно более быстрое.
  Но это не имеет никакого отношения к обсуждаемому вопросу, т.к. он не ограничивается тантрой и, я бы даже сказал, что больше касается не тантры. Занятие тантрой без усвоения основ махаяны порицается буддийскими учителями. Таким образом, к занятию тантрой должен подходить человек, уже подготовленный как минимум концептуально, поэтому говорить о том, что некий звук может произвести на ученика волшебное действие, никак не связанное с его заслугами и накопленным опытом, в том числе концептуальным, лишь в силу своего звучание - на мой взгляд неразумно.
 Если же Вы хотите мне сказать, что в тантре некоторые вещи основывается на вере, то я это знаю.
Но это отнюдь не означает, что это единственный путь и что он самый лучший. 
Отдельным индивидуумам подходят разные пути: веры, знания, действия. Буддизм наполен такими людьми, а соответственно и выбирают они разные методы. Я за разумное совмещение, ведь ученик должен доверять своему учителя, особенно в тантре. Но в любом случае буддизм никогда не являлся исключительно путем веры, и приоритет в нем всегда отдавался опытному знанию.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Хороший вопрос. Присоединяюсь!
> ... Я вообще за то, чтобы каждый, кто начинал бы публично размышлять на темы Ваджраяны и Дзогчена, доказывать преимущества мантр "Кока-кола" или "Иисусовой молитвы"  над тантрическими мантрами; а также приводить сравнительную типологию Колесниц сразу бы писал внизу своего сообщения - *у каких именно Учителей Ваджраяны он получал тантрические передачи*... И все бы тогда вставало на свои места!


  А я как-то и не заметил, чтобы кто-то в теме говорил о приоритетности мантры (и кто ее так вообще называл?) "Кока-кола" и иной, а не о принципах действия мантр  :Smilie:  
   А Вам вручается флаг в руки с лозунгом "Авторитет выше знания!"  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А Вам вручается флаг в руки с лозунгом "Авторитет выше знания!"


Если Вы чего-то недопоняли, двадцатый раз процитирую из текущей темы (мне нетрудно):

http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...&postcount=157




> Анализ и изучение Дхармы включают в себя:
> 
> 1. Чтение коренных текстов-первоисточников (как самих практик, так и комментариев на них), данных Учителями.
> 2. Понимание прочитанного с точки зрения буддийской логики (есть такой предмет!).
> 3. Классификацию и сравнение полученных "живых" знаний, их взаимосвязей и общей основы.
> *4. Применение их в ежедневной личной практике.*





> *Его Святейшество Далай-лама 14-й:
> 
> НЕОБХОДИМОСТЬ АНАЛИЗА*
> 
> Применительно к учению высшие философские школы — Читтаматра и Мадхьямика — разработали систему различий между тем, что является определенным, бесспорным, и тем, что нуждается в толковании. Это означает следующее: даже если то или иное учение изложено в священных текстах Будды, необходимо установить, можно ли нанести ему ущерб логическими рассуждениями. Если такое возможно, то не следует воспринимать данную часть текста буквально, и в этом случае требуется интерпретация. Все четыре философские школы — Вайбхашика, Саутрантрика, Читтаматра и Мадхьямика — цитируют Слово Будды в качестве первоисточника своих постулатов и применяют разные критерии, желая установить, что определённо, а что требует толкования. Следовательно, поскольку для подтверждения тех или иных воззрений все школы цитируют коренные тексты, то, просто опираясь на писания, невозможно понять, какие из учений являются окончательной мыслью Будды, а какие он изрек лишь с определенной целью. В связи с этим сам Будда сказал:
> 
> *Как [проверяя] золото,
> Его плавят, режут и трут,
> Так и монахи и пандиты должны принять мои слова
> ...



Безграничное доверие к Гуру возникает только в результате перечисленного, более того - в Ваджраяне существуют четко расписанные правила - как выбирать и проверять Учителя (а не слепо доверять любому проходимцу!)... Поскольку с Ваджраяной Вы не знакомы - объяснить Вам что-то невозможно! Это факт!  :Smilie:  ... Вы так и будете твердить "Авторитет выше знания!"

----------


## Кайвасату

> Если Вы чего-то недопоняли, двадцатый раз процитирую из текущей темы (мне нетрудно):
> http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...&postcount=157


  Не поминаю, к чему Вы это. К приведенному фрагменту у меня нет и не было вопросов и претензий. Может Вы что-то не так поняли?




> Безграничное доверие к Гуру возникает только в результате перечисленного, более того - в Ваджраяне существуют четко расписанные правила - как выбирать и проверять Учителя (а не слепо доверять любому проходимцу!)...


 Я сначала, не ради интереса, но ради галочки, которые некоторыми тут ценятся, спрошу, имеете ли Вы какие-либо тантрические посвящения (полные или нет), от какого мастера и как давно получены.  
  Про проверку учителя мне известно, однако именно в тантре существуют исключения, и не все общие правила там применимы. Именно в тантре иногда приходится принимать сказанное учителем на веру, что необходимо и составляет часть тантрической практики. Это не мои догадки, это наставления, полученные от вышеназванного буддийского учителя.  



> Поскольку с Ваджраяной Вы не знакомы - объяснить Вам что-то невозможно! Это факт!  ... Вы так и будете твердить "Авторитет выше знания!"


   Всё очень просто. Как я уже говорил, ваджраяна не содержит никаких синтенций, которые так или иначе не были бы закреплены в коренных текстах сутраяны. Именон на этом основании объяснить мне что-то при моем предполагаемом незнакомстве с ваджраяной как раз таки можно, т.е. заявленный Вами факт остается фактом только для Вас лично. Объяснить и  доказать, что так оно и есть - разные вещи. О недопустимости слепой веры наставлял сам Будда, поэтому недоверять некоторым текстам (например байкам вроде байки про червей), которые противоречат логике и не имеют опытного подтверждения - это поведение вполне в рамках и в духе буддизма.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> спрошу, имеете ли Вы какие-либо тантрические посвящения (полные или нет), от какого мастера и как давно получены.


... не поленитесь, задействуйте поиск на этом форуме. Я во многих сообщениях перечислял своих  Учителей.




> ... однако именно в тантре существуют исключения, и не все общие правила там применимы. Именно в тантре...


Извините, мне скучно продолжать Вам что-то объяснять. Причина указана в последнем абзаце моего предыдущего сообщения.... У Вас уже есть полностью сформировавшееся воззрение на Ваджраяну *без Передачи от Учителей и без личной практики*, и не моя проблема Вам что-то доказывать...

P.S. Уж извините, У Вас в профиле очень уж показательный сайт указан в качестве домашнего... Оттуда Вы свои знания о Ваджраяне черпаете?  :Smilie: 

http://www.agni-yoga.net/




> *МАНТРЫ:* 
> 
>  1.
>  Мантра мира и матери (14,5 Mb)
>  2.
>  Мантра свободы от сексуальных запретов (12,1 Mb)
>  3.
>  Мантра общения с духами (4,3 Mb)
>  4.
> ...





> БИБЛИОТЕКА:
> 
> http://www.agni-yoga.net/BASE/rerich/index.html
> http://www.agni-yoga.net/BASE/krishn/index.html
> http://www.agni-yoga.net/BASE/hram/index.html
> http://www.agni-yoga.net/BASE/Mahatm/index.html
> http://www.agni-yoga.net/BASE/son/index.html
> http://www.agni-yoga.net/BASE/Unity/index.html
> http://www.agni-yoga.net/BASE/nauka/index.html


... "Махатмы", блаватские, рерихи, кришнаизм и т.п. Так?  :Smilie:

----------


## Кайвасату

Eternal Jew, Вы всегда так быстро соображаете, что меняете содержание своего сообщения по 3 раза?  :Smilie:  
 Поскольку Вы выше уже отказались общаться со мной по сути вопроса, то отвечать на Ваши переходы на личности у меня вообще нет ни малейшего желания. Если Вы думаете, что способны меня чем-то задеть, то Вы ошибаетесь, Ваши речи для меня показывают лишь Ваше неумение (возможно временное), а возможно и непонимание практики Дхармы (отсутствие бодхичитты и т.п.).

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Eternal Jew, Вы всегда так быстро соображаете, что меняете содержание своего сообщения по 3 раза?


Я не меняю содержание сообщений. Я просто расширил его за счет некоторых выдержек из Вашего "домашнего" сайта. Это очень наглядная и показательная информация. Если Вы считаете, что она была выложена с целью Вас как-то задеть, то ведь это Ваша личная мысль, не правда ли?  :Smilie:

----------


## Кайвасату

> Я не меняю содержание сообщений. Я просто расширил его за счет некоторых выдержек из Вашего "домашнего" сайта.


   Ещё до этого Ваши формулировки претерпели некоторое изменение.



> Это очень наглядная и показательная информация. Если Вы считаете, что она была выложена с целью Вас как-то задеть, то ведь это Ваша личная мысль, не правда ли?


   Я считаю, что показательным является то, что она для Вас является показательной. Об этом я и говорил выше  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Eternal Jew, Вы всегда так быстро соображаете, что меняете содержание своего сообщения по 3 раза?  
>  Поскольку Вы выше уже отказались общаться со мной по сути вопроса, то отвечать на Ваши переходы на личности у меня вообще нет ни малейшего желания. Если Вы думаете, что способны меня чем-то задеть, то Вы ошибаетесь, Ваши речи для меня показывают лишь Ваше неумение (возможно временное), а возможно и непонимание практики Дхармы (отсутствие бодхичитты и т.п.).


Вы буддист или нет?
Если буддист то не нужно рекламировать ложные взгляды в виде смеси индуизма и нетрадиционной эзотерики на своем сайте. Если нет то обсуждать с Вами практику Ваджраяны не имеет смысла.

----------


## Калдэн

> (возможно временное), а возможно и непонимание практики Дхармы (отсутствие бодхичитты и т.п.).


Кайвасату ! Подозрение в отсутствии бодхичитты - это конкретная предъява...

----------


## Калдэн

> Если нет то обсуждать с Вами практику Ваджраяны не имеет смысла.


Этого вообще не стоит делать с первым встречным .

----------


## Кайвасату

И вот мы дружно с обсуждения вопросов, 



> Вы буддист или нет?


    Зависит от того, что Вы понимаете под словом "буддист". Если следование Учению Будды, то да, я определенно буддист. 




> Если буддист то не нужно рекламировать ложные взгляды в виде смеси индуизма и нетрадиционной эзотерики на своем сайте.


1) Пока не вижу логической связи Вашего утверждения с предшествующим вопросом.
2) Уточните, что Вы имеете в виду под "рекламированием". Лично я считаю, что я ничего не рекламирую.
3) Библиотека моего сайта содержит много литературы, это и канонические источники по буддизму, индуизму, христианству, даосизму... так и работы последователей. Скажите, а как Вы отделяете "традиционную эзотерику" от "нетрадиционной"? По мне так она либо эзотерика, либо она не эзотерика (попса типа Лобсанга Рампы, Свияша, С.Лазарева, ОШО...). Если реально есть желание, то могу обсудить с Вами аутентичность того или иного течения, представленного на моем сайте (возможно даже не на этом форумЕ, а на форуме моего сайта). Я вижу одну и ту же основу как в Буддизме, так и в Христианстве и индуизме, даосизме, вайшнавизме. Это и есть эзотерика. Обрядовость - вторичность.

----------

Хайам (22.12.2008)

----------


## Кайвасату

> Кайвасату ! Подозрение в отсутствии бодхичитты - это конкретная предъява...


  :Smilie:   Это ведь далеко не так редко случается, если Вы не заметили. Даже если человек развивает в себе бодхичитту, но это не означает, что он способен всё время пребывать в ней. Человек, способнык к этому безусловно был бы мастером. 
    Что до меня, я лишь высказал свое мнение. Скажите, разве можно сказать хотя бы об относительной бодхичитте у человека, который намеренно решает разместить для обозрения множества людей информацию о другом человеке, которая, по его мнению, должна вызвать негативную оценку этого человека?

----------

Хайам (22.12.2008)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> поэтому говорить о том, что некий звук может произвести на ученика волшебное действие, никак не связанное с его заслугами и накопленным опытом, в том числе концептуальным, лишь в силу своего звучание - на мой взгляд неразумно.


Кто говорил о волшебном действии и прочем, сказанном вами, в таком виде? Вы неправильно поняли, наверное, кого-то...

Что касается главного: вы утверждаете, что в тантре нет ничего, чего бы не было в сутре, но, меж тем, воззрение Мантраяны и Сутраяны различно, и не в деталях, а по существу. В Сутре нет понятия и понимания клеш как мудростей, а действий страсти и гнева как пути. Иначе Сутра не была бы сама собой - то есть путем отсечения клеш. Вы явно не получали наставлений в воззрении тантры. Далее. Путь в Мантраяне и Сутраяне отличаются просто невыразимо :Smilie: )). Так что сойдемся мы только в плоде :Smilie: )))))))))))))))))))))))))




> Скажите, разве можно сказать хотя бы об относительной бодхичитте у человека, который намеренно решает разместить для обозрения множества людей информацию о другом человеке, которая, по его мнению, должна вызвать негативную оценку этого человека?


А он ничего особенного не выставил. По вашим постам и теософскому лозунгу в "традиции" можно было легко понять, кто вы и что вы. И только то, что я не нахожусь рядом с вами, не дает мне тут же применить "сострадание с пастью крокодила".

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Если следование Учению Будды, то да, я определенно буддист.


... автор явно себе польстил  :Smilie: 




> Я вижу одну и ту же основу как в Буддизме, так и в Христианстве и индуизме, даосизме, вайшнавизме. Это и есть эзотерика. Обрядовость - вторичность.





> *ЕС Далай-лама 14-й*
> 
> Чем отличаются буддисты от небуддистов? 
> 
> С точки зрения прибежища буддистом является тот, кто принимает Будду, его учение (Дхарму) и духовную общину (Сангху) как свое конечное Прибежище. 
> 
> С философской точки зрения буддистом является тот, кто признает четыре принципа, подтверждающих, что учение является буддийским. Относительно трех объектов Прибежища, называемых также Тремя Драгоценностями, принято говорить, что Будда учил тому, как обрести Прибежище, но что истинным Прибежищем является Дхарма, или Учение. Сангха — это последователи Будды, которые помогают нам обрести Прибежище.
> 
> С философской точки зрения принадлежность человека к буддизму определяется тем, принимает ли он четыре печати, или четыре принципа, удостоверяющих, что данная система учения истинно буддийская. Вот эти четыре принципа:
> ...


*Христианство и индуизм, даосизм, вайшнавизм и т.п. по определениям, приводимым в трудах буддийских Учителей относятся либо к этернализму, либо к нигилизму. Все вышеперечисленные направления однозначно признаны небуддийскими и не ведущими к освобождению из оков Сансары...

Говорить, что "все имеет одну и ту же основу - буддизм, даосизм, христианство" и т.п., а также видеть различия между тиртхиками (еретиками) и буддизмом только на основании "вторичной обрядовости" - коренное заблуждение.*

... Это и есть "эзотерика". Это автор правильно себе дал определение.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кайвасату

> Кто говорил о волшебном действии и прочем, сказанном вами, в таком виде? Вы неправильно поняли, наверное, кого-то...


   Возможно, но иллюзия того, что я понял кого-то правильно во мне всё ещё сильна  :Smilie:  




> Что касается главного: вы утверждаете, что в тантре нет ничего, чего бы не было в сутре, но, меж тем, воззрение Мантраяны и Сутраяны различно, и не в деталях, а по существу. Вы явно не получали наставлений в воззрении тантры.


       Я не говорил, что вообще ничего нет того, чего бы не было в сутраяне. Почитайте внимательнее, я делал оговорку.
Я говорил относительно основных идей и принципов. В отношении же методов - конечно это очень разные вещи.
       Интересно, а в чем, по-вашему, существенное отличие сутраяны и  мантраяна, если не в методе и способах? Уж не концептуальный и неконцептуальный ли подходы? 




> Далее. Путь в Мантраяне и Сутраяне отличаются просто невыразимо)). Так что сойдемся мы только в плоде)))))))))))))))))))))))))


     Договорились  :Smilie:  




> А он ничего особенного не выставил.


  По-моему тоже, но мне кажется, что у него на этот счет иное мнение.



> По вашим постам и теософскому лозунгу в "традиции" можно было легко понять, кто вы и что вы.


  И что же я, если не секрет?  :Wink: ))))))))))))))))



> И только то, что я не нахожусь рядом с вами, не дает мне тут же применить "сострадание с пастью крокодила".


    А что мешает применять сострадание без пасти крокодила?

----------


## Кайвасату

> Все вышеперечисленные направления однозначно признаны небуддийскими и не ведущими к освобождению из оков Сансары...


  Кем признаны-то?  :Smilie:  А, понятно - Вами.
  Буддийские мастера не так категоричны и не так предвзяты, как Вы. Почитайте хотя бы слова Намхая Норбу Ринпоче о Христе. 




> Говорить, что "все имеет одну и ту же основу - буддизм, даосизм, христианство" и т.п., а также видеть различия между тиртхиками (еретиками) и буддизмом только на основании "вторичной обрядовости" - коренное заблуждение.


  Вы забыли добавить, что это лишь Ваше субъективное мнение.




> Это и есть "эзотерика". Это автор правильно себе дал определение.


  Могу я из Ваших слов сделать вывод о том, что значение этого слова Вам не известно?

----------


## лесник

> Почитайте хотя бы слова Намхая Норбу Ринпоче о Христе.



А что и где он говорил о Христе?

----------


## PampKin Head

Даже странно, что ничего не сказано о просветленности Энки. )

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Кем признаны-то? А, понятно - Вами.
> Вы забыли добавить, что это лишь Ваше субъективное мнение.


Как метко заметил кто-то из участников форума: "шизотерика".  :Smilie: 

Как метко заметил В.Шкловский: "Бесполезно рассказывать про вкус дыни человеку, который всю жизнь жевал шнурки от ботинок".




> Буддийские мастера не так категоричны и не так предвзяты, как Вы.


Смешно звучит...




> *Патрул Ринпоче - "Слова моего всеблагого учителя"*
> 
> Тот, кто принимает прибежище в Будде, -
> Истинный упасака ,
> Он никогда не станет искать прибежища
> Ни в каких других божествах.
> Тот, кто принимает прибежище в святой Дхарме,
> Отрекается от помыслов причинять вред.
> Тот, кто принимает прибежище в благородной Сангхе,
> Никогда не водит дружбы с тиртхиками.





> *Патрул Ринпоче - "Слова моего всеблагого учителя"*
> 
> 3.1. Три поступка, которых следует избегать
> 
> Сказано:
> Приняв прибежище в Будде, не следует поклоняться мирским богам, все еще остающимся в сансаре.
> Богам тиртхиков - Шиве, Вишну и прочим, которые сами не освободились от страданий сансары, а также местным божествам, духам-хозяевам земли и подобным им могущественным мирским божествам и демонам не следует поклоняться как прибежищу в [этой или] в будущей жизни.
> 
> Сказано:
> ...


Но бесполезно доказывать человеку, не знакомому с трудами буддийских Учителей, не входящему в традицию, вообще что-то (см. выше). 
Общения с ними надо просто избегать.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Как метко заметил В.Шкловский: "Бесполезно рассказывать про вкус дыни человеку, который всю жизнь жевал шнурки от ботинок"


Мда... А вот наставники часто именно этим и занимаются.

Собственно, неужели надо рассказывать о вкусе дыни тому, кто дыню пробовал?! Обет: спасти всех, "жующих шнурки". "Просветленные" и буддологи в спасении не нуждаются.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Буддийские мастера не так категоричны и не так предвзяты, как Вы.


Еще цитата:




> *Чоки Нима Ринпоче "Неоспоримая истина"*
> 
> Вначале поговорим о двух главных видах философских школ — буддийских и небуддийских. Небуддийских школ философии очень много; упоминания о них мы находим в философских дебатах буддистов прошлого, но сейчас у нас нет времени их разбирать. К тому же на данном этапе в этом нет особой необходимости.
> 
> *В основе своей небуддийские философии склоняются к одному из двух направлений: нигилизму или этернализму.* 
> 
> *Воззрение этернализма утверждает, что есть некое высшее божество, от которого произошло всё творение.* Если живые существа стараются и угождают божеству, своему собственному источнику, он их принимает и вновь вбирает в себя. Бог очищает их карму и клеши, и они растворяются в Боге. Если же они гневят божество, оно в качестве наказания ввергает их в страдание — например, в ад. Поэтому, чтобы снова вернуться к Богу, необходимо совершать правильные действия,. В этой системе всё считается вечным и поэтому называется воззрением этернализма  <От английского eternal: вечный>.
> 
> *Второе воззрение — нигилизм. Буквально это слово значит: «воззрение об уничтожении», в том смысле, что сейчас всё существует, но, как только жизнь прекращается, всё заканчивается и ничего не остается.* В нигилизме нет никакой речи о непрерывности: смерть подобна высыханию воды или затуханию пламени. Это просто конец. Поэтому такое воззрение называется нигилизмом или аннигиляционизмом. 
> ...

----------


## Eternal Jew

> "Просветленные" и буддологи в спасении не нуждаются.


Воистину!  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

Из архива БФ (писал Пэма Бенза, он же Александр Кулик):




> Как я уже писал существует *текст Падмасамбхавы "Ожерелье воззрений" (lta ba'i phreng ba), относящийся к Упадеше.*
> 
> В книге "Золотые письмена" читаем следующее. В этом тексте различные воззрения классифицированы следующим образом:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1. Неверные и извращенные воззрения*
> ...

----------


## Гьялцен

> Я вижу одну и ту же основу как в Буддизме, так и в Христианстве и индуизме, даосизме, вайшнавизме. Это и есть эзотерика. Обрядовость - вторичность.


Эзотерический буддизм-что это, по-вашему? 
Все-таки данный эпитет некорректен применительно к Буддадхарме. Буддизм не делится на "внешний" и "внутренний".

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Интересно, а в чем, по-вашему, существенное отличие сутраяны и мантраяна, если не в методе и способах?


В существенно различном отношении к клешам. Я вам уже указывал на это. Воспринимать мантру как некий способ - это ошибка объективизма, Рудра ума, который заставляет существо думать, что состояние Будды есть нечто, чем можно завладеть, например, посредством практики мантры. В действительности этот путь нельзя понять и оценить, не превратив в него без остатка свою жизнь на основе полученной передачи (которой, кстати, нет в сутре, а если вы думаете, что передача - это некие объяснения, как в сутре, то еще раз ошибаетесь относительно существа тантры). А что такое существо передачи в тантре, мы с вами обсуждать не будем, поскольку вы не имеете к этому учению никакого серьезного отношения.

----------


## Кайвасату

> А что и где он говорил о Христе?


   Намкай Норбу Ринпоче "Шестнадцать вопросов учителю дзогчена. Введение в Дзогчен". Его мнение вполне объективно и на мой взгляд может являться примером непредвзятого мнения.
    Относительно же Блаватской и отношеня к ней Далай-Ламы можете почитать тут.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Отношение Далай-ламы к Блаватской - это совершенно не то же самое, что отношение нас к вам. Задумайтесь об аутентичности вообще и в частности. Тибетские Учителя вполне могут использовать все эти моменты в качестве искусного средства, поскольку знают, что это элементы западной культуры. Намкай Норбу Ринпоче вполне конкретно заявлял, что он не знает и не разбирается, что именно преподавал Христос, и уж никогда не называл его учение Дхармой, считая, впрочем, при этом Христа бодхисаттвой. Но тибетцы считают бодхисаттвами и всех великих поэтов, музыкантов и художников, совершенно справедливо отдавая дань благим заслугам их таланта или даже гения.

----------


## лесник

> Намкай Норбу Ринпоче "Шестнадцать вопросов учителю дзогчена. Введение в Дзогчен". Его мнение вполне объективно и на мой взгляд может являться примером непредвзятого мнения.


Спасибо, нашел.




> В самом деле, мудрость есть нечто, полностью выходящее за пределы нашего двойственного сознания. Таким образом, мы не можем сказать, что "мудрость Будды выше", а "Иисуса ниже". Будда сказал, что человек не в состоянии судить о другом человеке. Если мы не способны судить об обычных людях, то как можем мы определять способности таких великих учителей, как Иисус Христос, основываясь при этом на нашем сознании, полностью подчиненном двойственности? В действительности сам факт желания найти подтверждение подлинности учителя есть проявление нашей двойственности. 
> Любое наше суждение о подлинности учителя, как и любое логическое доказательство, которое мы выдвигаем как аргумент, не имеет ничего общего с учителем. Это только результат личного решения. Это важно понимать. Значит, не так легко решить, достиг ли Иисус знания состояния спонтанного присутствия Дзогчен, и если да, то передал ли он его своим ученикам. 
> 
> 
> Вообще, практикующий Дзогчен избегает сектантских позиций типа "я — практикующий Дзогчен, он — христианин". Возведение барьеров между различными индивидуумами, различными религиями, различными народами противоречит принципу Дзогчена. Тем не менее это не значит, что практикующий Дзогчен должен воевать с тем, кто проявляет сектантство. В действительности, сопротивление чему-либо является признаком жесткости позиции. 
> 
> Практикующий Дзогчен уважает различные способы поведения, продиктованного религиями, исходя из того, что он в состоянии понять значение связи между индивидуумом и его сознанием. Кроме этого, так как он обладает свободой состояния самоосвобождения, он считает необходимым, чтобы и другие сохраняли свою личную свободу. Он в действительности осознает, что п*резирать идеи индивидуума или причинять неприятности его телу, речи и сознанию есть негативный поступок, так как нарушает принцип его свободы.* Поэтому он непосредственно и искренне уважает свободу других. 
> 
> Итак, всякая точка зрения или позиция, которую мы отстаиваем, есть результат обусловленности и разграничения между "моей позицией" и позицией "другого". Какой бы идеологически развитой и совершенной ни была такая позиция, она только усилит барьеры между самим человеком и другими людьми, сектантство среди индивидуумов, среди религий и народов. 
> ...

----------


## Кайвасату

> Патрул Ринпоче - "Слова моего всеблагого учителя"
> Тот, кто принимает прибежище в Будде, -
> Истинный упасака ,
> Он никогда не станет искать прибежища
> *Ни в каких других божествах*.
> ....
> 
> Приняв прибежище в Будде, не следует поклоняться мирским богам, все еще остающимся в сансаре.
> Богам тиртхиков - Шиве, Вишну и прочим, которые сами не освободились от страданий сансары, а также местным божествам, духам-хозяевам земли и подобным им могущественным мирским божествам и демонам не следует поклоняться как прибежищу в [этой или] в будущей жизни.


  Послушать вашего ринпоче, так можно и сделать вывод о том, что Будда - божество  :EEK!:  
   Индуизм многогранен и поклонение Вишну или Шиве - удел отдельных направлений индуизма. Там есть и идея неизменного безличностного Абсолюта. А вот насколько эта идея соотносится с буддизмом - это уже стоит серьезно и долго говорить.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Индуизм многогранен и поклонение Вишну или Шиве - удел отдельных направлений индуизма. Там есть и идея неизменного безличностного Абсолюта. А вот насколько эта идея соотносится с буддизмом - это уже стоит серьезно и долго говорить.


Хотите всю жизнь жевать шнурки ("долго говорить") от ботинок - жуйте!  :Smilie:  Ваша проблема... Вам приведенные цитаты из просветленных Учителей ни о чем не говорят: Вы -  вне буддизма и вне Передачи.




> Послушать вашего ринпоче...


Я же и говорю - "шизотерика первой степени".   :Smilie:  Стремление отстаивать заранее провальную точку зрения, опираясь на "эзотерические авторитеты", в обилии выложенные на собственном сайте, не будучи знакомым с Живым Учением, не входя в традицию и не практикуя...

Титул Ринпоче ("Драгоценнейший")  относится к очень высоким Учителям.




> *Первый Патрул Ринпоче* родился в 1807 году в Дзачуке, области в Кхаме, и *был признан До Друпчен Чжигмэ Осэром эманацией Ченрэзи и Шантидэвы*. Он изучал сутры и тантры в Университете Дзогчена Шри Сингхи и достиг высших степеней. Он стал великим ученым и учителем, особенно связанным с распространением учений Дзогчен Лонгчен Нингтик, которые ему были переданы его главным учителем Чжигмэ Гялва Нюгу, одним из трех Чжигмэ - трех великих учеников Чжигмэ Лингпы (держателя линии преемственности Нингтик), и Шестым Дзогченом Ринпоче, Мингюр Намкэ Дорчже.
> 
> Первый Патрул Ринпоче написал множество текстов, включая знаменитый *Кунсанг Ламэ Шалунг* (переведенный на английский как "Наставления моего совершенного учителя"), очень ясное и вдохновенное введение в учения Дзогчен. Многие великие ламы того времени, такие как Катог Ситу Ринпоче, Пятый Дзогчен Ринпоче и Тэртон Согял Лэраб Лингпа получили от него передачу учений Нингтик, и благодаря своей деятельности он смог распространить эту драгоценную линию преемственности Дзогчена и обеспечить ее дальнейшую непрерывную передачу на благо всех существ.
> 
> Постоянно скитаясь, никогда не имея никакой собственности или своего монастыря, и часто сохраняя инкогнито, он учил в своей притягательной и уникальной манере, изменяя стиль в зависимости от способностей слушателей. В 1887 году, в возрасте восьмидесяти лет, он созвал всех своих учеников и подготовил их к своему уходу, напомнив им, что все непостоянно. Он предложил им задать любые вопросы, чтобы прояснить все возможные сомнения и дал свои последние благословения.
> 
> Перевоплощение Патрула Ринпоче родилось в семье Раняк Друбчена Ринпоче, знаменитого ламы безумной мудрости и было признано Пятым Дзогченом Ринпоче, Тубтэн Чоки Дорчже, как его собственный коренной лама, Первый Раняк Патрул Ринпоче. После обучения в Университете Дзогчена Шри Сингхи он отправился распространять учения в провинцию Амдо на северо-востоке Тибета. Когда ему было двадцать пять лет, среди его учеников возникли разногласия, и он предупредил, что покинет их, если они не последуют его совету и не прекратят спор. Поскольку этого не произошло, он уединился в затворничестве и семь дней спустя преобразился в радужное тело дхармакаи. Все, что осталось его ученикам - это его волосы и ногти.
> 
> Каждое из последующих перевоплощений Раняк Патрула Ринпоче появлялось в семье Раняк, где за прошедшие полтора столетия рождались и другие великие ламы. Внучка Раняк Друбчена Ринпоче была сестрой Второго Раняк Патрула Ринпоче, который был признан Шестым Дзогченом Ринпоче, Чжигдрал Чжангчубом Дорчже. После разрушения монастырей и запрещения религиозной практики в Тибете, последовавших за китайской оккупацией Третий Раняк Патрул Ринпоче заявил, что оставаться незачем. Вскоре после этого, без видимой причины, он заболел и умер.
> ...


... "вашего ринпоче" (с маленькой буквы)... Прикол...

----------


## Eternal Jew

Доводы, приводимые "эзотериками" в этом сугубо "буддологическом" и крайне важном для них споре,  :Smilie:  степень их "аргументированности" напомнили мне одного незначительного персонажа из бессмертного произведения Ярослава Гашека... 

 :Smilie:  Чуть-чуть процитирую:




> *Ярослав Гашек. Похождения бравого солдата Швейка.*
> 
> К батальону был прикомандирован "врач военного времени", вечный студент-медик и корпорант Вельфер. Он любил выпить и подраться, но медицину знал как свои пять пальцев. Он прослушал курс медицинских факультетов в различных университетских городах Австро-Венгрии, был на практике в самых разнообразных клиниках, но не имел звания доктора по той простой причине, что по завещанию покойного дяди студенту-медику Фридриху Вельферу выплачивалась ежегодная стипендия до получения им диплома врача. Эта стипендия была приблизительно раза в четыре больше жалованья ассистента в больнице. И кандидат медицинских наук Фридрих Вельфер добросовестно стремился по возможности отсрочить получение звания доктора медицины. Наследники чуть не сошли с ума, объявляли его идиотом, делали попытки женить на богатой невесте, только бы избавиться от него. Член приблизительно двенадцати корпорантских кружков, кандидат медицинских наук Фридрих Вельфер, чтобы позлить наследников, издал несколько сборников весьма приличных стихов в Вене, Лейпциге, Берлине, печатался в "Sirnplicissimus" и спокойно продолжал учиться: над ним не каплет! 
> 
> Но вот разыгралась война и коварно нанесла ему удар в спину. Поэта, автора книг "Lachende Lieder" ("Смеющиеся песни"), "Krug und Wissenschaft" ("Кружка и наука"), "Marchen und Parabein" ("Сказки и притчи"), забрали безо всяких, а один из наследников приложил все усилия, чтобы беззаботный Фридрих Вельфер получил звание "лекаря военного времени". 
> 
> Он выдержал экзамен. 
> 
> В письменной форме ему был предложен ряд вопросов, на которые он обязан был прислать ответы. На все вопросы он дал стереотипный ответ: *"Lecken sie mir Arsch"* ("Поцелуйте меня в задницу"). 
> ...

----------


## Юань Дин

Satyat Nasti Paro Dharmah

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Satyat Nasti Paro Dharmah


... Это и есть Ваша "Иисусова молитва", о благотворности которой Вы вещали -надцатью постами выше, сравнивая ее с бессмысленным "бубнением мантр"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Юань Дин

Нет. Я просто написал девиз Теософского общества.
И не хотел Вас обидеть.

Дело в том, что интересы Теософского общества ("Нет Религии (или Закона) Выше Истины") и представителей традиционных религий не совпадают. Вы говорите на разных языках.

P.S.: Иисусову молитву я не практикую и не воцерквленный. Так же как и не принявший Прибежище. Я об умной молитве сказал, потому что резануло слух, что ее с мантрами сравнили. Но это не так.
Это раньше я был православным, когда еще в школу ходил. А потом расширил кругозор.

----------


## Юань Дин

Вот Вы ссылаетесь на слова уважаемых буддийских Наставников.
Но они авторитетны только в пределах Сангхи.
У каждого свой опыт и свои Учителя. И каждый останется при своем мнении.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Послушать вашего ринпоче,


Вы говорили, что следуете Учению Будды. Тогда вы должны знать, что Учитель (Ринпоче) - воплощение 3-х Драгоценностей. 
Думаю, вам лучше извиниться.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> И не хотел Вас обидеть.


Чем же это, интересно? Девизом "Теософского общества"?  :Smilie: 




> Вот Вы ссылаетесь на слова уважаемых буддийских Наставников.
> Но они авторитетны только в пределах Сангхи.
> У каждого свой опыт и свои Учителя. И каждый останется при своем мнении.


Интересно было бы тогда узнать - что Вы, "эзотерики", "ищущие", "просветленные", "адвайтисты", "православные" делаете на  буддийском форуме?  :Smilie:  ... Раз каждый "останется при своем мнении? ... 

Почему не участвуете в работе "своих" форумов? ... Себя показать хочется, свое мнение высказать (раз уж больше нигде не слушают), поспорить? Гордо написать "нет религии выше истины"... Обмазать чужие ворота (Дхарму, Учителей) пахучей субстанцией, а потом удовлетворенно выключить компьютер и лечь спать с мыслью "день удался"? 

Это все проблемы эго.  :Smilie:  Либо возраста... Либо пубертатного периода...  :Smilie: 

Главное - чтобы заметили, вступили в полемику, да? 
Т.е. заметили "как личность"  :Smilie:

----------


## Юань Дин

Ни с кем не желаю спорить. Посещение БФ помогло мне много узнать о буддизме полезного. Я раньше много чего не знал. Чего боюсь на религиозных форумах - это сказать человеку плохое о его пути. Все пути надо уважать.

----------


## Dondhup

> Послушать вашего ринпоче, так можно и сделать вывод о том, что Будда - божество  
>    Индуизм многогранен и поклонение Вишну или Шиве - удел отдельных направлений индуизма. Там есть и идея неизменного безличностного Абсолюта. А вот насколько эта идея соотносится с буддизмом - это уже стоит серьезно и долго говорить.


Патрул Ринпоче - уважаемый Учитель, поосторожней в высказываниях.
Ваши же выводу из Его слов -Ваше личное дело.
Что касается Абсолюта в индуизме и буддизме, то Дхъапрмакая пуста пор свтоей природе, Абсолют же с точки зрения индуистов существует не зависимо от причин и условий, как впрочем и атман.

----------


## Yeshe

> Ни с кем не желаю спорить. Посещение БФ помогло мне много узнать о буддизме полезного. Я раньше много чего не знал. Чего боюсь на религиозных форумах - это сказать человеку плохое о его пути. Все пути надо уважать.


 а вы не бойтесь. А вдруг вы не скажете что-то важное, над чем нужно  бы поразмышлять? И почему все пути надо уважать? Почему не найти лучший? Я не о том, что унижать другие пути, но и возносить незаслуженно-то за что? Есть пути абсурдные с моей точки зрения, есть глупые, есть вводящие в заблуждение. Но это моя точка зрения. Если я не буду ее высказывать из ложного уважения, то мы не сможем выяснить истину в нашей беседе, в диспуте. Ведь раньше религиозные и философские диспуты были обычной и очень распространенной практикой. Потому не бойтесь говорить то, что вы считаете плохим - ведь это тоже только ваше мнение. Может быть лучше его высказать и тем самым выявить тревожный для вас аспект, и в итоге может ваше плохое прежде мнение может измениться в лучшую сторону.

----------


## Кайвасату

> В существенно различном отношении к клешам. Я вам уже указывал на это. Воспринимать мантру как некий способ - это ошибка объективизма, Рудра ума, который заставляет существо думать, что состояние Будды есть нечто, чем можно завладеть, например, посредством практики мантры. В действительности этот путь нельзя понять и оценить, не превратив в него без остатка свою жизнь


  Возможно. Уточните, тогда что, по-вашему, есть состояние Будды? Я и не говорил про завладеть. Достичь практикой, или, если угодно осознать путем устранения омрачений.



> на основе полученной передачи (которой, кстати, нет в сутре, а если вы думаете, что передача - это некие объяснения, как в сутре, то еще раз ошибаетесь относительно существа тантры).


   Ну, передача может быть и в форме объяснений Учителя ученику, хотя и не простых. Зависит от традиции. В тантре обряды, а в дзогчене, например, может оказаться и беседа:



> М.: Ринпоче, кажется, у вас более неформальный метод передачи по
> сравнению с многими другими ламами...
> 
> Намкай Норбу Ринпоче: Это не мое изобретение. Такова традиция учений Дзогчен. В Дзогчене есть метод передачи. Аналогично этому, учитель философии языком философии передает понимание и знание. Этот метод работает для людей, которые определены к нему. Люди, обусловленные методом Тантры, могут получить передачу через церемонию. Простые люди могут получитьпередачу в беседе, когда два человека, два друга беседуют. Это тоже метод передачи и понимания. Дело в том, что вы должны быть в
> переживании реального знания. Без этого, даже при получении вами сотен
> посвящений и объяснений, они не будут иметь большого значения с точки
> зрения Дзогчена.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Отношение Далай-ламы к Блаватской - это совершенно не то же самое, что отношение нас к вам. Задумайтесь об аутентичности вообще и в частности.


   Я привел информацию именно потому, что теософия и ее основательница - Блаватская считается часто чуть ли ни антибуддийской сектанткой.



> Намкай Норбу Ринпоче вполне конкретно заявлял, что он не знает и не разбирается, что именно преподавал Христос


  Ну скажем так, не совсем не знает, а не знает доподлинно и в полном объеме, чем, кстати, никто не может похвастаться. А Вы правильно заметили - признавался, что не знает. Именно это я и назвал объективным подходом. К сожалению многие не знают, но уже отрицают...



> и уж никогда не называл его учение Дхармой, считая, впрочем, при этом Христа бодхисаттвой


   Ну бодхисатвой-то он уж точно был. Дальше эту тему развивать не буду, т.к. она уходит в небуддийские понятия. Но уж точно он был не богом (и ниеогда себя так не называл), как это безосновательно считают многие, считающие себя христианами.



> Но тибетцы считают бодхисаттвами и всех великих поэтов, музыкантов и художников, совершенно справедливо отдавая дань благим заслугам их таланта или даже гения.


  Таки всех-всех?  :Smilie:   Жаль тогда тибетцев  :Frown:   Или наоборот - возможно у них очень неплохо с бодхичиттой  :Big Grin:

----------


## Кайвасату

> ... "вашего ринпоче" (с маленькой буквы)... Прикол...


  Суть же замечания Вы проигнорировали. 
Я в курсе про то, что означает геше или ринпоче, а так же я не являюсь тем, к кому Вы меня причислили. 
   Относительно же "вашего ринпоче"...а с чего он вообще взял, что Вишну - сансарическое божество? Это точно компетентный ринпоче? 
Так же он говорил о непоклонении местным божествам и т.п. Но буддийские божества ведь тоже божества, так чем они лучше. Некоторые буддисты хоть вроде и не считают Будду богом, но все же молятся на него, так в чем же тогда разница с другими богами, разве это не просто замена одного объекта личностного поклонения другим? В тибете, кстати очень развито поклонение различным местным божестам, духам дома и т.п. Причем они нормально сочетают это с буддизмом. Геше Тинлей рассказывал даже историю про то, как для обряда подношения этим домашнему духу звали буддийского монаха - и это в порядке вещей у них.

----------


## Гьялцен

[QUOTE=Кайвасату]Возможно. Уточните, тогда что, по-вашему, есть состояние Будды? Я и не говорил про завладеть.   /QUOTE] 



Ваша ошибка в том, что Вы воспринимаете практику ( в т.ч. и мантры) как инструмент, которым можно что-то сделать со своим умом, т.е. практика для Вас- что-то внешнее. На деле состояние медитации изначально нам свойственно ,- самадхи не нужно создавать при помощи "внешних" методов. Практика и наш ум (мантра и ум)- неделимы.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Вы говорили, что следуете Учению Будды. Тогда вы должны знать, что Учитель (Ринпоче) - воплощение 3-х Драгоценностей. 
> Думаю, вам лучше извиниться.


    Ну, во-первых, я не сказал ничего дурного в адрес Ринпоче. Во-вторых, я лишь высказал свое предположение, которое вполне логически напрашивается из приведенного отрывка. В-третьих, это не мой учитель и я не должен принимать его авторитет только на том основании, что он Ринпоче, и вправе сомневаться в том, насколько сказанное им соответствует Дхарме.
     Ну а в-четвертых, если я этим задел чьи-то чувства, то приношу свои извенения.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Геше Тинлей рассказывал даже историю про то, как для обряда подношения этим домашнему духу звали буддийского монаха - и это в порядке вещей у них.


Источник, please. Зачем вырывать из контекста и интерпретировать на свой лад, чтобы доказать свои личные взгляды?

----------


## Кайвасату

> Ваша ошибка в том, что Вы воспринимаете практику ( в т.ч. и мантры) как инструмент, которым можно что-то сделать со своим умом, т.е. практика для Вас- что-то внешнее. На деле состояние медитации изначально нам свойственно ,- самадхи не нужно создавать при помощи "внешних" методов. Практика и наш ум (мантра и ум)- неделимы.


     Возможно. Правда я не уверен, что мое понимание ума и понимание ума в буддизме совпадает. В буддизме оно более глобально, я же его ограничиваю и для меня существует сфера вне ума, возможно классифицируемая в буддизме как некое сильно просветленное состояние ума... В этом смысле вся практика, которая связана с умом действительна неотделима от него. Тут кстати вопрос, какое именно действие/воздействие оказывает практика? Преобразуется ли как-то ум (видимо относительно не ума)? Что мешает уму, будучи неотдельным от практики, самопрелбразовываться? Так же я считаю, что существует практика, выходящая за пределы ума.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Источник, please. Зачем вырывать из контекста и интерпретировать на свой лад, чтобы доказать свои личные взгляды?


  К сожалению трудно будет найти эту лекцию, не обещаю, что найду, но  попробую.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Вот Вы ссылаетесь на слова уважаемых буддийских Наставников.
> Но они авторитетны только в пределах Сангхи.
> У каждого свой опыт и свои Учителя. И каждый останется при своем мнении.


    Теоретически они авторитетны в пределах Сангхи. Но вообще-то Будда призывал не верить на слово даже ему самому, так что... 
     Есть еще такая мысль "встретил Будду - убей Будду". Верно истолкованная она тоже кое-что говорит об авторитетности чужого мнения...

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> В-третьих, это не мой учитель и я не должен принимать его авторитет только на том основании, что он Ринпоче, и вправе сомневаться в том, насколько сказанное им соответствует Дхарме.


К любому Учителю Дхармы/Дхаммы Будды нужно относиться как к самому Будде.
Сказанное им соответствует Дхарме  :Smilie:   Если вы этого не видите и не понимаете, то обратитесь к другим буддийским источникам, где прочтете то же самое. Патрул Ринпоче один из величайших Учителей Дхармы. Вы могли бы слышать о нем, если бы почитали других Учителей, например ЕС Далай-ламу.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Интересно было бы тогда узнать - что Вы, "эзотерики", "ищущие", "просветленные", "адвайтисты", "православные" делаете на  буддийском форуме?  ... Раз каждый "останется при своем мнении? ... 
> 
> Почему не участвуете в работе "своих" форумов? ... Себя показать хочется, свое мнение высказать (раз уж больше нигде не слушают), поспорить? Гордо написать "нет религии выше истины"... Обмазать чужие ворота (Дхарму, Учителей) пахучей субстанцией, а потом удовлетворенно выключить компьютер и лечь спать с мыслью "день удался"? 
> 
> Это все проблемы эго.  Либо возраста... Либо пубертатного периода... 
> 
> Главное - чтобы заметили, вступили в полемику, да? 
> Т.е. заметили "как личность"


  Интересно, что каждый всегда судит о других по себе  :Smilie:  
  Лично я ищу и нахожу проблески Единого Учения.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> К сожалению трудно будет найти эту лекцию, не обещаю, что найду, но  попробую.


Просто я прекрасно помню лекцию, где Дост. Геше Тинлей как раз разграничивал понятия мирских богов и Просветленных Божеств (как в Дхарме). 
 :Smilie: 
То же самое вам скажет любой настоящий наставник Дхармы.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Есть еще такая мысль "встретил Будду - убей Будду". Верно истолкованная она тоже кое-что говорит об авторитетности чужого мнения...


Будду убить нельзя. Вообще это выражение из лекции наставника чань Линь-цзы ( Риндзая).

----------


## Кайвасату

> Что касается Абсолюта в индуизме и буддизме, то Дхъапрмакая пуста пор свтоей природе, Абсолют же с точки зрения индуистов существует не зависимо от причин и условий, как впрочем и атман.


   Пустотность в буддизме имеет ли себе адекватную равностную и одновременносуществующую противоположность? Дело в том, что в индуизме с логикой и обоснованием тоже все в порядке, тем более в адвайте. Абсолют дан как полнейшая абсолютность, а которой никакие суждения невозможны. Невозможно сказать, что он пуст так же, как и невозможно сказать, что он не пуст. Ведь если есть пустота, то это понятие само по себе существует только в качестве противоположности к непустоте, т.е. как понятие несамосуща. Понимаю, что это возможно как-то глупо или кощунственно звучит для буддиста, но я описал это с позиции индуизма, так же претендующего на логичность картины мироздания, как и буддизм. 
Да, абсолют у индуистов вне любых условностей, а какие с этим неувязки у буддизма? Между прочим к творению Абсолют тоже непричастен.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Возможно. Правда я не уверен, что мое понимание ума и понимание ума в буддизме совпадает. В буддизме оно более глобально, я же его ограничиваю и для меня существует сфера вне ума, возможно классифицируемая в буддизме как некое сильно просветленное состояние ума... В этом смысле вся практика, которая связана с умом действительна неотделима от него. Тут кстати вопрос, какое именно действие/воздействие оказывает практика? Преобразуется ли как-то ум (видимо относительно не ума)? Что мешает уму, будучи неотдельным от практики, самопрелбразовываться? Так же я считаю, что существует практика, выходящая за пределы ума.


Такие вопросы нужно решать с квалифицированным учителем. И получать наставления по шаматхе-випашьяне и Махамудре.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Просто я прекрасно помню лекцию, где Дост. Геше Тинлей как раз разграничивал понятия мирских богов и Просветленных Божеств (как в Дхарме).


   Это не та лекция. Та была посвящена полностью какой-то иной теме, вроде бы Лоджонгу, и это было как бы отступлением. Он привел этот пример для показания приоритета сути над формой. Расскажу, может кто вспомнит или найдет быстрее, т.к. возможно я не так помню про этого "домашнего духа". История была в том, что в эту семью постоянно для обряда ходил один монах. И тут он не смог. Семья вызвала другого - какого-то известного и действительно мощного ламу. Но тот довольно слабо знал сам обряд. Он был очень силен в дхарме, но с обрядами у него было туговато. И он совершил его как смог. Посмотрев на это и сравнив с предыдущим, который совершал всесь обряд очень тщательно, семья обеспокоилась и пригласила потом медиума для общения с духом, чтобы спросить у того прощенья за некомпетентного ламу. Но в процессе общения выяснилось, что дух был более чем доволен и сказал, чтобы приглашали только этого ламу и другой никакой ему не нужен.

----------


## Кайвасату

> К любому Учителю Дхармы/Дхаммы Будды нужно относиться как к самому Будде.


  Согласен. Но ведь для этого нужно сначала знать, что он учитель Дхармы. А это не всегда самочевидно. Так же в уважаемом мною христианстве далеко не каждого священника я могу признать за представителя "церкви Христовой".



> Сказанное им соответствует Дхарме


  Ну, если он Будду божеством не называл, то почему бы и нет.



> Вы могли бы слышать о нем, если бы почитали других Учителей, например ЕС Далай-ламу.


    Возможно еще познакомлюсь с его наставлениями

----------


## Кайвасату

> Будду убить нельзя. Вообще это выражение из лекции наставника чань Линь-цзы ( Риндзая).


  Одни приписывают эти слова Бодхидхарме, другие чаньскому патриарху Линь-цзи.
 "Убить Будду" означает убить свои иллюзии о том, что Будда может быть где-то вне тебя. Предельная цель - осознание своей природы Будды и избавление от иллюзии мира.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Такие вопросы нужно решать с квалифицированным учителем. И получать наставления по шаматхе-випашьяне и Махамудре.


  Мне было интересно Ваше мнение, раз уж Вы затронули эту тему. По шаматхе я прослушал довольно подробные наставления Геше Тинлея Джампо. 
Махамудра, насколько я в курсе и как разъясняют это буддийские учителя, не сильно по сути отличается от Дзогчена, который мне очень даже симпатичен.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Кайвасату,

Вот смотрите  :Smilie: 
Вы говорите, что у всех религий один источник. Возьмем для примера христианство (при всем уважении) в его современном виде. В нем отсутствует доктрина о карме и в основу всего положено учение о вечной душе. Это прямо противоречит Дхарме. Это корень сансары. Верящие в неизменную самость будут бесконечно вращаться в сансаре (об этом во многих своих лекциях учит и Геше Тинлей). Получается, что христианство не может вести к Освобождению из сансары, т.к. основывается на подпитывающих сансару заблуждениях.
О т.н. "эзотерическом христианстве" молчу, т.к. оно не является настоящим Учением, нет ни учителей, ни четко сформированного учения, ничего.
Христианские методы могут помочь личности достичь благого перерождения (или временных высших сфер) при условии праведной жизни, но не Освобождения.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Мне было интересно Ваше мнение, раз уж Вы затронули эту тему. По шаматхе я прослушал довольно подробные наставления Геше Тинлея Джампо. 
> Махамудра, насколько я в курсе и как разъясняют это буддийские учителя, не сильно по сути отличается от Дзогчена, который мне очень даже симпатичен.


Я намеренно не стал продолжать , т.к.  мы подошли вплотную к темам, которые  обсуждать не рекомендуется . 
Махамудра и дзогчен- это высшие учения по природе ума. Хорошо получать то и другое.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Кайвасату,
> 
> Вот смотрите 
> Вы говорите, что у всех религий один источник. Возьмем для примера христианство (при всем уважении) в его современном виде. В нем отсутствует доктрина о карме и в основу всего положено учение о вечной душе. Это прямо противоречит Дхарме. Это корень сансары. Верящие в неизменную самость будут бесконечно вращаться в сансаре (об этом во многих своих лекциях учит и Геше Тинлей). Получается, что христианство не может вести к Освобождению из сансары, т.к. основывается на подпитывающих сансару заблуждениях.
> О т.н. "эзотерическом христианстве" молчу, т.к. оно не является настоящим Учением, нет ни учителей, ни четко сформированного учения, ничего.
> Христианские методы могут помочь личности достичь благого перерождения (или временных высших сфер) при условии праведной жизни, но не Освобождения.


   В том-то и дело, что я не беру, как Вы выразились, христианство в современном его виде. В современном его виде, та доктрина, что дошла до нас в виде католицизма и православия - это искаженное Учение Христа. Основные искажения оно получило именно на Вселенских Соборах и позже. 
Так Христос не отрицал реинкарнацию, никогда не называл себя Богом. Многие современные доктрины перевраны до наоборот. Текст библии многократно выверялся и изменялся, подвергался цензуре, не раз переводился неподлежаще. Отследить истинное христианство можно по работам дособорных последователей, а более именно по работам всех тех, кто, выражаясь христианскими понятиями, снискал сошествия Духа Святого, т.е. достиг просветления и стал святым. К сожалению далеко не все святые, объявленные таковыми церковью достойны были этого звания и не все имели "схождение духа". Но те, кто реально это имел, это достаточно серьезные практики. В том-то и дело, что серьезно практикуя, они приходили к тем же вопросам и тем же решениям, к которым приходили и серьезно практикующие буддийские монахи. Есть много достойных имен. Очень жаль, что большинство христиан (а таковыми себя необоснованно считают более 60% всех христиан - просто по старинке, не имея никакого по сути отношения к вере) вообще не читают работы Святых отцов, а ведь как раз там можно отыскать тот практический опыт, который тебе не раскажет священник в церкви и который порой будет расходится с общепризнаваемым сейчас христианством пониманием некоторых вещей. Так отвергнутый, но не при жизни (слишком был велик его авторитет) церковью Ориген в своих рассуждениях приходил по сути к необходимости существования того, что буддисты называют кармой, а так же о вытекающей отсюда возможности вновь рождаться в мир. Практически все серьезные практики, не сговариваясь приходят к мысли об отречении от мира, под которым понимается не физический уход, а именно то, чему учил Будда - уничтожение привязанностей. Буквально недавно об этом читал у Иссака Сирина ("Пламень вещей"). Великим практиком был Сергий Радонежский, Антоний Великий.. есть много имен. 
Если же Вы почитаете беседу Мотовилова с Серафимом Саровским, то это вообще чуть ли не чистый Дзогчен, где мотовилов получает от Саровского прямое введение в ясный свет ("стяжание Духа Святого") для того, чтобы тот запомнил это состояние и потом всеми силами старался вновь его достичь путем практики.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Махамудра и дзогчен- это высшие учения по природе ума.


   Я знаю. 



> Хорошо получать то и другое.


  Все же у какого-то крайне авторитетного буддиста, к сожалению забул имя, но очень известен, читал, что это по сути одно и то же.




> Я намеренно не стал продолжать , т.к.  мы подошли вплотную к темам, которые  обсуждать не рекомендуется


   Разумно с Вашей стороны

----------


## Dondhup

> В том-то и дело, что я не беру, как Вы выразились, христианство в современном его виде. В современном его виде, та доктрина, что дошла до нас в виде католицизма и православия - это искаженное Учение Христа. Основные искажения оно получило именно на Вселенских Соборах и позже. 
> Так Христос не отрицал реинкарнацию, никогда не называл себя Богом. Многие современные доктрины перевраны до наоборот. Текст библии многократно выверялся и изменялся, подвергался цензуре, не раз переводился неподлежаще. Отследить истинное христианство можно по работам дособорных последователей, а более именно по работам всех тех, кто, выражаясь христианскими понятиями, снискал сошествия Духа Святого, т.е. достиг просветления и стал святым. К сожалению далеко не все святые, объявленные таковыми церковью достойны были этого звания и не все имели "схождение духа". Но те, кто реально это имел, это достаточно серьезные практики. В том-то и дело, что серьезно практикуя, они приходили к тем же вопросам и тем же решениям, к которым приходили и серьезно практикующие буддийские монахи. Есть много достойных имен. Очень жаль, что большинство христиан (а таковыми себя необоснованно считают более 60% всех христиан - просто по старинке, не имея никакого по сути отношения к вере) вообще не читают работы Святых отцов, а ведь как раз там можно отыскать тот практический опыт, который тебе не раскажет священник в церкви и который порой будет расходится с общепризнаваемым сейчас христианством пониманием некоторых вещей. Так отвергнутый, но не при жизни (слишком был велик его авторитет) церковью Ориген в своих рассуждениях приходил по сути к необходимости существования того, что буддисты называют кармой, а так же о вытекающей отсюда возможности вновь рождаться в мир. Практически все серьезные практики, не сговариваясь приходят к мысли об отречении от мира, под которым понимается не физический уход, а именно то, чему учил Будда - уничтожение привязанностей. Буквально недавно об этом читал у Иссака Сирина ("Пламень вещей"). Великим практиком был Сергий Радонежский, Антоний Великий.. есть много имен. 
> Если же Вы почитаете беседу Мотовилова с Серафимом Саровским, то это вообще чуть ли не чистый Дзогчен, где мотовилов получает от Саровского прямое введение в ясный свет ("стяжание Духа Святого") для того, чтобы тот запомнил это состояние и потом всеми силами старался вновь его достичь путем практики.


Ненаучная фантастика  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> Ненаучная фантастика


Уже фольклор.  :Big Grin:  

Мандала с махамудрою
Мне светят свысока.
Ой Волга, Волга-матушка,
Буддийская река.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Тред одного "туриста"... Еще один "пассажир", едущий мимо и обозревающий Дхарму "из окна". Потом, в кругах несведующих "туристы" многоглагольно растекаются мысью по древу, стяжая признание. Жизнь в этом "компоте" очень интересна и "духовно насыщенна". Пожелаем ему счастливого бардо.

Именно отношение к Учению по принципу "большое видится на расстоянии" позволяет "пассажиру", не вдаваясь в детали, без попыток практического приближения, отмечать из окна "пассажирского поезда" "проблески Единаго учения". А если б "пассажир" удалился на еще большее расстояние от Учения, весь духовно-практический ландшафт и вовсе слился бы в однообразное марево, которое теософы представляли бы везде как "вид на духовность с высоты птичьего полёта". 

Интересует другое - почему у нас теософов не банят?

----------


## Кайвасату

> Ненаучная фантастика


  Ваш выбор считать так. Я лишь сказал о вещах, в которых разбираюсь, которые изучал и исследовал. Если Вы не читали Святых Отцов, то, извините, вынужден вернуть фразу: с вами тут не о чем говорить.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Тред одного "туриста"... Еще один "пассажир", едущий мимо и обозревающий Дхарму "из окна". Потом, в кругах несведующих "туристы" многоглагольно растекаются мысью по древу, стяжая признание. Жизнь в этом "компоте" очень интересна и "духовно насыщенна". Пожелаем ему счастливого бардо.
> 
> Именно отношение к Учению по принципу "большое видится на расстоянии" позволяет "пассажиру", не вдаваясь в детали, без попыток практического приближения, отмечать из окна "пассажирского поезда" "проблески Единаго учения". А если б "пассажир" удалился на еще большее расстояние от Учения, весь духовно-практический ландшафт и вовсе слился бы в однообразное марево, которое теософы представляли бы везде как "вид на духовность с высоты птичьего полёта".


    Вот это уже фантастика и суждение о том, чего не знаешь...

    С чего Вы взяли, что скажем я не углубляюсь? Это не так. И чем больше я углубляюсь, тем больше общего нахожу. Может быть Вы вникали глубоко в то же христианство? Если да, тогда готов с Вами поговорить об этом. Но мне почему-то кажется, что нет. Тогда кто из нас неглубоко вникает и давольствуется иллющией в таком случае? 




> Интересует другое - почему у нас теософов не банят?


   Как инаковерцев?  :Smilie:  
   Может просто потому, что порой они не наносят вред живым существам?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> В том-то и дело, что я не беру, как Вы выразились, христианство в современном его виде. В современном его виде, та доктрина, что дошла до нас в виде католицизма и православия - это искаженное Учение Христа. Основные искажения оно получило именно на Вселенских Соборах и позже. 
> Так Христос не отрицал реинкарнацию, никогда не называл себя Богом. Многие современные доктрины перевраны до наоборот. Текст библии многократно выверялся и изменялся, подвергался цензуре, не раз переводился неподлежаще. Отследить истинное христианство можно по работам дособорных последователей, а более именно по работам всех тех, кто, выражаясь христианскими понятиями, снискал сошествия Духа Святого, т.е. достиг просветления и стал святым. К сожалению далеко не все святые, объявленные таковыми церковью достойны были этого звания и не все имели "схождение духа". Но те, кто реально это имел, это достаточно серьезные практики. В том-то и дело, что серьезно практикуя, они приходили к тем же вопросам и тем же решениям, к которым приходили и серьезно практикующие буддийские монахи. Есть много достойных имен. Очень жаль, что большинство христиан (а таковыми себя необоснованно считают более 60% всех христиан - просто по старинке, не имея никакого по сути отношения к вере) вообще не читают работы Святых отцов, а ведь как раз там можно отыскать тот практический опыт, который тебе не раскажет священник в церкви и который порой будет расходится с общепризнаваемым сейчас христианством пониманием некоторых вещей. Так отвергнутый, но не при жизни (слишком был велик его авторитет) церковью Ориген в своих рассуждениях приходил по сути к необходимости существования того, что буддисты называют кармой, а так же о вытекающей отсюда возможности вновь рождаться в мир. Практически все серьезные практики, не сговариваясь приходят к мысли об отречении от мира, под которым понимается не физический уход, а именно то, чему учил Будда - уничтожение привязанностей. Буквально недавно об этом читал у Иссака Сирина ("Пламень вещей"). Великим практиком был Сергий Радонежский, Антоний Великий.. есть много имен. 
> Если же Вы почитаете беседу Мотовилова с Серафимом Саровским, то это вообще чуть ли не чистый Дзогчен, где мотовилов получает от Саровского прямое введение в ясный свет ("стяжание Духа Святого") для того, чтобы тот запомнил это состояние и потом всеми силами старался вновь его достичь путем практики.


Да, многие раннехристианские богословы принимали идею перерождений (и Ориген, и Климент Александрийский). Но ведь не существует учения "раннего христианства" или "изначального христианства". Христианство видоизменялось на протяжении веков и теперь мы имеем то, что имеем. Даже если что-то и осталось, то это уже не "живая традиция". Копаться там как заниматься археологическими раскопками  :Smilie:  Мы же не можем изучать что-либо только по книгам. Раннее христианство, каково бы оно не было, обратилось в прах. 
Основа всего христианства (раннего и позднего) - идея искупления. Она также противоречит Дхарме.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Да, многие раннехристианские богословы принимали идею перерождений (и Ориген, и Климент Александрийский). Но ведь не существует учения "раннего христианства" или "изначального христианства". Христианство видоизменялось на протяжении веков и теперь мы имеем то, что имеем.


   Ну почему же. Есть десятки направлений, которые православие и католицизм считает сектами, но они существуют в христианстве и претендуют на правильное знание. Это и старообрядцы, есть направления отрицающие все постановления церковных соборов, да и саму церковь в принципе с ее обрядами, есть евангелисты, протестанты разных мастей. 




> Даже если что-то и осталось, то это уже не "живая традиция". Копаться там как заниматься археологическими раскопками  Мы же не можем изучать что-либо только по книгам. Раннее христианство, каково бы оно не было, обратилось в прах.


  Горько слышать такие слова, но радосно знать, что это не так, хотя таковым действительно может казаться. Живая традиция живет в тех практикующих христианах, которые серьезно изучают, но не только изучают, но и следуют практике христианской жизни. Множество святых тянется от апостольских времен до самых наших дней.  И самое интересное, что церковь, даже признавая их авторитет, позволяет себе официально иметь иное мнение по разным вопросам, признавая мнения этих святых - их частным мнением и оставляя за собой монополию на официальное мнение. Были светочи и в 20 веке. 
   Вот например 10 тезисов Матери Терезы, охарактерихующие её как тонко понимающую суть учения Христа:



> 1. Люди бывают неразумны, нелогичны и эгоистичны – все равно прощайте им.
> 2. Если вы проявили доброту, а люди обвинили вас в тайных личных побуждениях - все равно проявляйте доброту.
> 3. Если вы добились успеха, то у вас может появиться множество мнимых друзей и настоящих врагов – все равно добивайтесь успеха.
> 4. Если вы честны и откровенны, то люди будут вас обманывать – все равно будьте честны и откровенны.
> 5. То, что вы строили годами, может быть разрушено в одночасье – все равно продолжайте строить.
> 6. Если вы обрели безмятежное счастье, то вам будут завидовать – все равно будьте счастливы.
> 7. Добро, которое вы сотворили сегодня, люди позабудут завтра – все равно творите добро.
> 8. Делитесь с людьми самым лучшим из того, что у вас есть, и им этого никогда не будет достаточно – все равно продолжайте делиться с ними самым лучшим. В конце концов, вы убедитесь, что все это было между Богом и вами и этого никогда не было между вами и ими.
> 9. Неважно, кто и что говорит о вас – принимайте все это с улыбкой и продолжайте делать свое дело.
> 10. Молитесь вместе и пребудьте в единстве.


  Говоря об истинном христианстве, я имею в виду то Учение, которое выкладывал Христос. Оно живо и может быть познаваемо и в наши дни. А что более важно - оно не утратило своей актуальности и применимо.




> Основа всего христианства (раннего и позднего) - идея искупления. Она также противоречит Дхарме.


   Не соглашусь с тем, что это основа христианства, тем более того, о котором я говорю. Основа христианства заключена я первых двух заповедях, оглашенных Иисусом: возлюби Господа своего и возлюби ближнего своего как самого себя. При анализе писаний апостолов, а так же уважаемых святых отцов (того же Серафима Соровского) можно установить (и я этим уже занимался), что по сути речь идет о том, что в буддизме именуется бодхичиттой. Сложность скорее в примерении в сознании персоналистического и имперсоналичстического взгляда. Это сложный философский вопрос, но в принципе разрешимый, без того, чтобы эти понятия входили в противоречивость. 
   Но эта основа христианства не появилась с Христом, она была и в втхом завете, Христос же привнес больше милосердия и самопожертвования. Как и в буддизме ногое сводится тут к развитию антиэгоистической мотивации, через которую и идет освобождение от спутывающих оков груза сансарной кармы.

----------


## Кайвасату

Да, насчет искупления. Если имеется в виду прощение грехов, то я не думаю, что Учение Иисуса содержало такой тезис.  Имевшие место "прощения грехов" на сомом деле имеют под собой более сложную основу, замешанную на карме и помощи гуру. Иисус не ходил и не прощал грехи налево и направо. Он лишь помогал некоторым людям, уже фактически отжившим свое кармическое следствие, немножко подталкивал, служил как бы катализатором более быстрой реализации их кармы. Необходимым условием такого действа было так же искреннее раскаяние человека. О том, что это такое тоже можно писать много. Это не только понимание неправильности своих поступков, приведших к таким результатам, но решение никогда больше не совершать подобного. Касательно же буддизма, раскаяние может быть рассмотрено как действие, т.е. причина, которая так же вступает в процесс взаимодействия с ранее порожденным негативным следствием и, в зависимости от своей силы, может нейтрализовать его. Раскаяние участвует как причина в причинно-следственной связи и потому действенно.  
Возможно я немного коряво это объясняю, но общий смысл таков. 
Если же имеется в виду некий первородный грех, то этой доктрины уж точно не было и не могло быть в христианстве. Это полнейшая чушь и несуразица, не выдерживающая элементарной проверки логикой. Кстати это был один из тезисов, который яро отвергал ислам, созданный именно для очищения христианского учения правоверным христианином Мухаммадом.

----------


## Aleksey L.

христианство - свалка для переработки негодного материала человеческой эволюции путем хирургической (насильственной) сборки заново заводом "кармодержцев", известных как 9 грах. 

лучше порассуждайте о феномене времени на досуге )))
..... в какую сторону оно раскручивается

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Ну почему же. Есть десятки направлений, которые православие и католицизм считает сектами, но они существуют в христианстве и претендуют на правильное знание. Это и старообрядцы, есть направления отрицающие все постановления церковных соборов, да и саму церковь в принципе с ее обрядами, есть евангелисты, протестанты разных мастей. 
> 
> Говоря об истинном христианстве, я имею в виду то Учение, которое выкладывал Христос. Оно живо и может быть познаваемо и в наши дни. А что более важно - оно не утратило своей актуальности и применимо.
> 
> 
>    Не соглашусь с тем, что это основа христианства, тем более того, о котором я говорю. Основа христианства заключена я первых двух заповедях, оглашенных Иисусом: возлюби Господа своего и возлюби ближнего своего как самого себя. При анализе писаний апостолов, а так же уважаемых святых отцов (того же Серафима Соровского) можно установить (и я этим уже занимался), что по сути речь идет о том, что в буддизме именуется бодхичиттой. Сложность скорее в примерении в сознании персоналистического и имперсоналичстического взгляда. Это сложный философский вопрос, но в принципе разрешимый, без того, чтобы эти понятия входили в противоречивость. 
>    Но эта основа христианства не появилась с Христом, она была и в втхом завете, Христос же привнес больше милосердия и самопожертвования. Как и в буддизме ногое сводится тут к развитию антиэгоистической мотивации, через которую и идет освобождение от спутывающих оков груза сансарной кармы.


1. Эти десятки и сотни направлений в большинстве своем разновидности протестантизма и от изначального учения уходят еще дальше чем православие и католицизм. В некоторых таких сектах и Христос свой есть  :Smilie:  

2. Так как может быть познано это ваше истинное учение Христа? Где учителя? Где книги по этому учению? Вы сами себе противоречите. Вы говорите, что современное христианство - искажение, но в то же время утверждаете, что внутри него есть "истинное учение". Так где же оно? Кто его носитель? Святые, которые достигли святости как раз в рамках "современного варианта"? 
Буддизм - живая традиция, потому что есть Учителя, книги, монастыри, практикующие. То же самое можно сказать и об индуизме, джайнизме, православии и т.д. Но этого нельзя сказать про ваше "истинное христианство". Где оно? В чем оно?  :Smilie:  
3. Если основа христианства не искупление, тогда автоматически отпадают такие вещи как распятие, крестное страдание за людей, идея Сына Божия и т.п. Тогда что же остается? Если нет искупления, тогда где же учение способное дать Освобождение? Или оно только в заповедях?

----------


## Кайвасату

> 1. Эти десятки и сотни направлений в большинстве своем разновидности протестантизма и от изначального учения уходят еще дальше чем православие и католицизм. В некоторых таких сектах и Христос свой есть


  Многие да, но не все таковы. Интересен сам факт противоборства и отстаивание некоторых истинных идей, хотя зачастую и наряду с ложными. При всей моей нелюбви к протестантизму в целом, тот же Мартин Лютер основал свое учение не на пустом месте, но в качестве борьбы с продажными и бездуховными церковниками, которых в то время развелось тьма. 
Я, например, не поддерживаю полный отказ от икон, как крайность, но когда вижу, как они почитаются иногда чисто фетишистски и идолопоклоннически, и при этом церковь умудряется кого-то обвинять кого-то и идолопоклонстве, то я вполне могу понять протестующих против этого.




> 2. Так как может быть познано это ваше истинное учение Христа? Где учителя? Где книги по этому учению?


  Например путем отыскания и чтения наименее измененного текста библии, иных текстов святых отцов. Так труды Оригена были сильно процензурены, но восстановить некоторые его идеи можно по письмам священников о нем, которые не подверглись цензуре. 
  Кроме библии - это труды святых отцов. Я уже говорил об этом. Христианство держится и сохраняется именно в них. Речь конечно не идет о таких "святых"  как царская семья, но о серьезных практиках, старцах-чудотворцах. Ведь рядовые христиане не особо их читают. Я долго искал в продаже книгу "Добротолюбие", где собраны жизнеописания и наставления многих святых, так её оказалось не найти почти ни в одной церковной лавке, а продавался сокращенный адаптированный вариант (тоненькая брошюрка вместо нескольких томов), где напрочь нет ничего того, ради чего я искал эту книгу. Это к вопросу о доступе к нормальным источникам. И вообще мол читать её стоит только священникам, иначе можно впасть в прелесть - это так типа отговаривают читать. 
Изучение протоколов вселенских соборов, чтобы знать, что было искажено.
Изучение и анализ апокрифов. Изучение трудов исихастов.
  Есть конкретные книги, есть достойные учителя, некоторые из которых могут быть найдены библиотеке на моем сайте. 
 О живых же учителях мне мало известно, хотя и знаю нескольких достойных (не вятых) священников. А по правилам церковным признают святым только после смерти...
  Но кроме чтение конечно же практика - следование заповедям и наставлениям Христа. Тогда ответы на многие вопросы придут сами.




> Вы сами себе противоречите. Вы говорите, что современное христианство - искажение, но в то же время утверждаете, что внутри него есть "истинное учение".


  В корне его. Е периодически появляются люди, которые могут понять его, подняв пласт наносного и узрев это Учение.



> Так где же оно? Кто его носитель? Святые, которые достигли святости как раз в рамках "современного варианта"?


   Да, и я это уже говорил. Даже если они достигали в эпоху современного варианта, они все равно приходили к тем же истинам, как и их предшественники. И именно потому они начинали говорить немного не то, что церковь, либо, что чаще, чтобы не подрывать авторитет церкви, старались обходить молчанием эти моменты. Так в середине 20 века был ученый - святитель Лука, не все идеи которого признавались церковью, которая тем ни менее признавала его авторитет и заслуги.




> Буддизм - живая традиция, потому что есть Учителя, книги, монастыри, практикующие. То же самое можно сказать и об индуизме, джайнизме, православии и т.д. Но этого нельзя сказать про ваше "истинное христианство". Где оно? В чем оно?


 Церкви-то есть, и священники там есть, но способны ли они дать то, что треюуется... пока ещё при всей извращенности в православии можно обнаружить истинную нить и деражаться её. 
 Христос же вообще не основывал церковной организации. Единственное место, в котором он говорит о церкв, так это фраза Павлу, что на нем он построит свою церков, но она вполне может быть понята как распространение учения, а не как создания церковной организации. сам же Христос говорил, что молиться нужно не всяко, и что настанет время, и что храм для этого не нужен, молиться нужно в духе.




> 3. Если основа христианства не искупление, тогда автоматически отпадают такие вещи как распятие, крестное страдание за людей, идея Сына Божия и т.п. Тогда что же остается? Если нет искупления, тогда где же учение способное дать Освобождение? Или оно только в заповедях?


   Распятие как факт не отпадает, вопрос в его смысле. Это вопрос сложный и я не могу до конца на него ответить, но уж точно "спасаться" можно было и до этого, что подтверждается словами самоог Иисуса про книжников. Мол, владея знаниями, сами не прошли и другим не дали. Сыном Божьим он являлся, но нужно правильно это понимать, в этом очень много символизма. В этом смвсле им был и Кришна и Будда. Если хотите, то можно это отдельно обсудить. Это вопрос об Аватарах. В трудах Святых отцов можно встретить множественное упоминание о сынах господних, сам Иисус в библии говорит о возможности множественности сынов бога. 
   А относительно заповедей. Тут Вы попали пальцем в небо. Так же как тома буддистских тесктов могут быть выжаты из сутры о четырех благородных истинах, так и всё Учение Христа может быть раскрыто из заповедей. В крайнем случае можно добавить нагорную проповедь - этого достаточно. Но вот чтобы правильно понять это, потребуется много времени и сил.
Как-то одного буддистского монаха спросили:-Вы так долго практикуете и добились таких реззультатов. Вы могли бы выразить Учение Будды в одном предложении.
- Да, мог бы. Вот оно: "Вас на самом деле нет". Но чтобы понять это выражение, вам придется так же долго постигать Дхарму, как и я.
Так вот путь в христианстве конечно же имеется и это путь любви, путь отказа от эгоистического начала, путь единения с Богом. Серафим Саровский целью христианской жизни называет стяжание духа святого, что достигается путем практики добродетелей.  А начинается всё с общих нравственных правил и запретов (как яма и нияма в йоге или ряд обетов в буддизме) - это для начала. Общая схема дальнейшей практики может быть прослежена и в буддизме, и в христианстве и в йоге, индуизме - это покорение сначала своих страстей (телестных и нетелестных), потом работа над просветлением ума.Как водится для серьезной практики нужен наставник.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я долго искал в продаже книгу "Добротолюбие", где собраны жизнеописания и наставления многих святых, так её оказалось не найти почти ни в одной церковной лавке, а продавался сокращенный адаптированный вариант (тоненькая брошюрка вместо нескольких томов), где напрочь нет ничего того, ради чего я искал эту книгу.


В свое время легко купил все шесть томов в обычном православном ларьке у рижского рынка.

Особо страждущим, но немощным в поиске http://psylib.org.ua/books/ Поиском по страничке.

----------


## Александер

Кайвасату. Вы на ступеньку(не более) выше сыплющих благодарности в треде(не только в этом) друг другу признанных буддистов. Но в вопросе первородного греха -ошибаетесь. Путь тернист -ошибки неизбежны. Как я думаю, первым в наше время об этом грехе заявил Будда.
Сообщение от Ринчен Намгьял - Христианство видоизменялось на протяжении веков и теперь мы имеем то, что имеем.
 Разве Вы не видите, что с буддизмом произошло то же самое? Кайвасату, занятия теоритезированиями -бесплодны, будьте ближе к практике.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

[QUOTE=Кайвасату]

  В корне его. Е периодически появляются люди, которые могут понять его, подняв пласт наносного и узрев это Учение.
QUOTE] 

Но ведь "наносное" в христианстве - основное.  :Smilie:  
Цель практики в христианстве не Освобождение, а спасение "души", попадание в "рай". Христианство пропитано этернализмом!
Все Учителя Дхармы (любых традиций) учат, что Освобождение невозможно, если есть цепляние за самость. Или по вашему святые Отцы Церкви потом додумывались до этого?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Разве Вы не видите, что с буддизмом произошло то же самое?


Что то же самое? Все доктрины, которым учил Будда, остались и не были никем искажены.

----------


## Юань Дин

Кайвасату, смотри, а то в прениях сташешь буддистом.
До встречи.

----------


## Dondhup

> Кайвасату. Вы на ступеньку(не более) выше сыплющих благодарности в треде(не только в этом) друг другу признанных буддистов. Но в вопросе первородного греха -ошибаетесь. Путь тернист -ошибки неизбежны. Как я думаю, первым в наше время об этом грехе заявил Будда.
> Сообщение от Ринчен Намгьял - Христианство видоизменялось на протяжении веков и теперь мы имеем то, что имеем.
>  Разве Вы не видите, что с буддизмом произошло то же самое? Кайвасату, занятия теоритезированиями -бесплодны, будьте ближе к практике.


Про буддизм поподробней.
В наше время есть Учителя, достигшие уровня Будды, Махасиидхи и Святые. Поэтому рассуждения о том, что Дхарма видоизменилась в корне неверны.

Про благодарность. Человек практикующий в той или иной чистой буддийской  традиции сразу виден. Обратите внимание - часто мы практикуем в разных линиях. От дзэн до тхеравады  :Smilie:

----------


## Кайвасату

> В свое время легко купил все шесть томов в обычном православном ларьке у рижского рынка.
> 
> Особо страждущим, но немощным в поиске http://psylib.org.ua/books/ Поиском по страничке.


  В электронном виде у меня много чего есть, но некоторые вещи из-за их объема читать с монитора как-то не тянет. Вам повезло, у нас достать было проблематично.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Как я думаю, первым в наше время об этом грехе заявил Будда.


     Что Вы имеете в виду? Поподробнее пожалуйста, с цитатами из слов Будды из коренных текстов.





> Кайвасату, занятия теоритезированиями -бесплодны, будьте ближе к практике.


  Позволить людям самим решать когда и чем им заниматься - непозволительная для Вас роскошь?

----------


## Кайвасату

> Про буддизм поподробней.
> В наше время есть Учителя, достигшие уровня Будды, Махасиидхи и Святые. Поэтому рассуждения о том, что Дхарма видоизменилась в корне неверны.


   А можно поподробней? Есть кто-то нынеживущий, которого Сангха признает достигшим уровня Будды? А как же с Майтрейей быть? И Махасиддхов перечислите, если не трудно, а то я только ламу Итигелова и слышал, да и то он уже не живущий среди нас.

----------


## Dondhup

> А можно поподробней? Есть кто-то нынеживущий, которого Сангха признает достигшим уровня Будды? А как же с Майтрейей быть? И Махасиддхов перечислите, если не трудно, а то я только ламу Итигелова и слышал, да и то он уже не живущий среди нас.


Драгоценный Учитель Еше Лодой Ринпоче

----------


## Dondhup

> А можно поподробней? Есть кто-то нынеживущий, которого Сангха признает достигшим уровня Будды? А как же с Майтрейей быть? И Махасиддхов перечислите, если не трудно, а то я только ламу Итигелова и слышал, да и то он уже не живущий среди нас.


Майтрея будет тем буддой который после Будды Шакьямуни проявит нирманакаю в виде всемирного Учителя.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Но ведь "наносное" в христианстве - основное.


  А кто определяет основное или нет?
  Основное - это Учение Христа, а не те доктрины, которыми его дополнили люди на церковных соборах.




> Цель практики в христианстве не Освобождение, а спасение "души", попадание в "рай". Христианство пропитано этернализмом!


    Цель христианской практики - достичь Царствия Небесного. А вот что под этим понимается - можно много говорить. Это то состояние, про которое Иисус говорил на прощание постолам: когда будете со мной и с отцом едины...




> Все Учителя Дхармы (любых традиций) учат, что Освобождение невозможно, если есть цепляние за самость. Или по вашему святые Отцы Церкви потом додумывались до этого?


    Вы хотите сказать, что христианская практика грешит цеплянием за самость??? Если так, то Вы сильно заблуждаетесь. Борьба с самостью, с эго есть *одна из корневых* характеристик христианской практики, так же как, впрочем, и буддийской.

    Давайте я приведу Вам несколько цитат христианского подвижника - преподобного Исаака Сирина, и если Вы решите, что это не имеет ничего общего с буддизмом, то я больше не буду надоедать Вам общением на эту тему.



> "Когда познает человек, что сердце его достигло чистоты? - Когда всех людей видит хорошими и никто не представляется ему нечистым и оскверненным, тогда подлинно чист он сердцем.
> Что такое чистота и где предел ее? - Чистота есть забвение способов ведения через естество, заимствованных от естества в мире. А чтобы освободиться от них и стать вне их - вот предел этому: прийти человеку в первоначальную простоту и первоначальное незлобие естества своего и сделаться как бы младенцем, но без младенческих недостатков".
>       ....
>  Что такое чистота? - Кратко сказать: сердце, милующее всякую тварную природу.
> Что такое сердце милующее? - Возгорение сердца у человека о всем творении, о человеках, о птицах, о животных, о демонах и о всякой твари. При воспоминании о них и при воззрении на них очи у человека источают слезы от великой и сильной жалости, обнимающей сердце. И от великого терпения умаляется сердце его, и не может оно вынести или слышать, или видеть какого-либо вреда или малой печали, претерпеваемых тварью. А потому и о бессловесных, и о врагах истины, и о делающих ему вред ежечасно со слезами приносит молитву, чтобы сохранились и очистились; а также и об естестве пресмыкающихся молится с великою жалостью, какая без меры возбуждается в сердце его, уподобляющемся Богу.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Драгоценный Учитель Еше Лодой Ринпоче


  Не совсем понял, это Вы сейчас про махасиддха или про Будду?

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> А можно поподробней? Есть кто-то нынеживущий, которого Сангха признает достигшим уровня Будды? А как же с Майтрейей быть? И Махасиддхов перечислите, если не трудно, а то я только ламу Итигелова и слышал, да и то он уже не живущий среди нас.


Перечислить-то можно.  :Smilie:  
Но, если вы про Патрула Ринпоче не слышали, то имена других Учителей тоже вряд ли вам что-нибудь скажут...

----------


## Кайвасату

> Майтрея будет тем буддой который после Будды Шакьямуни проявит нирманакаю в виде всемирного Учителя.


  Мне это известно, так же как и то, что по учению Калачакры сначала воплотиться его энергия, а лишь потом он сам.
   Я о другом. Это никак не препятсвует тому, чтобы в миру появлялись Будды сколь угодного количества?

----------


## Кайвасату

> Перечислить-то можно.  
> Но, если вы про Патрула Ринпоче не слышали, то имена других Учителей тоже вряд ли вам что-нибудь скажут...


 Ну не слышал, что ж с меня возьмешь, не интересовался я изучение длинных цепочек линий передач, мне всегда были интересны основатели. Но вот имя Лодоя Ринпоче встречал, хотя почти ничего про него и не слышал.

----------


## лесник

> В наше время есть Учителя, достигшие уровня Будды, Махасиидхи и Святые. Поэтому рассуждения о том, что Дхарма видоизменилась в корне неверны.


Скажите, пожалуйста, кто и как это определил? Я имею в виду то, что учитель достиг уровня Будды и пр.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Ну не слышал, что ж с меня возьмешь, не интересовался я изучение длинных цепочек линий передач, мне всегда были интересны основатели.


http://www.buddhanet.net/masters/index.htm

----------


## Huandi

> Скажите, пожалуйста, кто и как это определил? Я имею в виду то, что учитель достиг уровня Будды и пр.


Видимая аура диаметром 3 метра и т.п.

----------


## Dondhup

> Скажите, пожалуйста, кто и как это определил? Я имею в виду то, что учитель достиг уровня Будды и пр.


Состояние Будды определяют непосредственно другие Будды. что касается проявлений мирских и не мирских сиддх то есть примеры в текстах, почитайте к примеру Львы Будды.

----------


## Alex S.

> А разве это не так? Не было ассимиляции добуддийских верований буддизмом разве? 
> 
> 
> 
> Это не проблема незнания буддологии, это более широкая проблема, согласен. Но один из способ решения этой проблемы - наличие доступной литературы по буддизму на родном для человека языке. А такая литература не появляется сразу, обычно этому предшествует некий период времени изучения традиции, создания школы переводов и т.п.


ИМХО, очень надуманая проблема.  Правильная местная грамотная группа
плюс доступ к литературе лечит это (было проверено).

Есть система, в которой производится и сохраняется знание.  На Западе
это развилось одним образом, в других регионах — по-другому.  Вы
хотите сказать что там были какие-то *фундаментальные* преимущества?

Создавать монокультуру это как-то не идеологично (считайте что я как-бы
вылил на вас всю болтовню местных гум-пол профов).

Как видно из вышеприведённого построения, всё упирается в следующий
вопрос: вы имеете что-то против деканонизации буддизма?  Я лично не
имею ничего, т.к. (1) истины выраженные в буддизме (да я знаю как я
неакадемично и вообще некорректно размазал термин; но _кто хочет_ тот
поймёт) универсальны (2) _умелые_ учителя пофиксят возникшие при этой
адаптации баги.

Бессмысленно говорить что суеверия, выраженные в контексте традиционной
для буддизма культуры лучше чем суеверия в контексте нетрадиционной. □

Это я написал для вменяемых.  Надеюсь, что представлять себя в виде
super-восточных практе*г*ов будет после этого сложнее.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Alex S.

> Термин "ламаизм"- псевдонаучен.


Политически не корректен скорее... если вы не приверженец соответсующей
традиции.  Хотя исключений наблюдалось множество.

----------


## Dondhup

> Политически не корректен скорее... если вы не приверженец соответсующей
> традиции.  Хотя исключений наблюдалось множество.


Термин "ламаизм" использовался западными буддологами в начале 20-го века в силу того, что они не знали что такое традиция Ваджраяны в Индии и ошибочно думали что огромное значение Учителя в практике присущее только тибетскому буддизму и это есть некое искажение Учения. Сейчас его используют китайские коммунисты с целью дискредитации тибетского буддизма. Пордрпобно об этом можно почитать у проф Торчинова.

----------


## Alex S.

> Так что Кармапенковское утверждение:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 ... и недоставало как раз такого объективного арбитра, как западная наука.
> 			
> ...


Чтобы из-за _соображений политики_ тексты не подправляли (исключение
составляет тот случай, если вы считаете, что традиция не может _в принципе_
быть "живой").

*Сравните* с _религией_ марксизмо-ленинизма, и всё станет на свои места (IMHO).
Проблема, конечно, *не* в принадлежности к классу "религия"!

----------


## Alex S.

> Термин "ламаизм" использовался западными буддологами в начале 20-го века в силу того, что они не знали что такое традиция Ваджраяны в Индии и ошибочно думали что огромное значение Учителя в практике присущее только тибетскому буддизму и это есть некое искажение Учения. Сейчас его используют китайские коммунисты с целью дискредитации тибетского буддизма. Пордрпобно об этом можно почитать у проф Торчинова.


Так я читал уже.  Поэтому, версия лишь полит-некорректности вполне
подходит.

----------


## Dondhup

> Так я читал уже.  Поэтому, версия лишь полит-некорректности вполне
> подходит.


Причем тут политика. Это просто ложь и очернительство. Ложь в отношении Дхармы тем более Ваджраяны - это очень тяжкое дурное деяние.

----------


## Гьялцен

> ИМХО, очень надуманая проблема.  Правильная местная грамотная группа
> плюс доступ к литературе лечит это (было проверено).


В шедрах люди годами учатся, по классической программе. Получают комментарии. У нас же, кроме КИБИ, никаких образовательных аналогов нет и не было. Нет сопоставимых учреждений.




> Как видно из вышеприведённого построения, всё упирается в следующий
> вопрос: вы имеете что-то против деканонизации буддизма?  Я лично не
> имею ничего, т.к. (1) истины выраженные в буддизме (да я знаю как я
> неакадемично и вообще некорректно размазал термин; но _кто хочет_ тот
> поймёт) универсальны (2) _умелые_ учителя пофиксят возникшие при этой
> адаптации баги.


Поясните что Вы имеете в виду под деканонизацией? Поконкретней. И поясните значения слов "пофиксить" и "баги".

----------


## лесник

> Состояние Будды определяют непосредственно другие Будды. что касается проявлений мирских и не мирских сиддх то есть примеры в текстах, почитайте к примеру Львы Будды.


В книге "Львы Будды" говорится о людях, живших давным-давно. А речь шла о том, что сейчас в мире живут Будды и махасиддхи. Мне интересно, кто эти учителя, кто и на основании чего причислил их к буддам.  Если это делают другие будды, то как мы можем знать, что такой-то учитель достиг уровня Будды?

----------


## лесник

> Сейчас его используют китайские коммунисты с целью дискредитации тибетского буддизма. Пордрпобно об этом можно почитать у проф Торчинова.


О! Вот и буддологи пригодились :-)

----------


## Шаман

> О! Вот и буддологи пригодились :-)


Профессор Торчинов мог в чём-то ошибаться в отношении буддизма, но как учёный-буддолог он был очень корректен и добросовестен - хороший пример учёного.

Поэтому отсылки к его работам буддистов не унижают  :Wink:

----------


## Alex S.

> В шедрах люди годами учатся, по классической программе. Получают комментарии. У нас же, кроме КИБИ, никаких образовательных аналогов нет и не было. Нет сопоставимых учреждений.


Организовать кружок подходящих людей что мешает?  Человек с высшим
образованием (предположим, что получалось не тольк "для корочки")
имеет достаточно навыков чтобы эффективно получить необходимые
знания.  Адаптироваться к местному ландшафту надо, а не слёзы
лить.






> Поясните что Вы имеете в виду под деканонизацией? Поконкретней. И поясните значения слов "пофиксить" и "баги".


Имею ввиду адаптацию под местные условия. Имеется же опыт.  И хороший.

Полная аналогия с этим.  Думаю, при наличии образного мышления поймёте о чём это было.

----------


## Шаман

> Организовать кружок подходящих людей что мешает?  Человек с высшим образованием (предположим, что получалось не тольк "для корочки") имеет достаточно навыков чтобы эффективно получить необходимые знания.  Адаптироваться к местному ландшафту надо, а не слёзы лить.


Думаю, что кружок любителей Будды также отличается от системного буддийского образования, как кружок "умелые руки" от конструкторского бюро.




> Имею ввиду адаптацию под местные условия. Имеется же опыт.  И хороший.


 Вы имеете в виду опыт в программировании железок или же какой-то другой опыт, в программировании сознания? Программисты железок знают, между прочим, что процесс фикса багов сопряжён с созданием новых багов.
А вообще программирование сознания по-другому называется.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Организовать кружок подходящих людей что мешает?  Человек с высшим
> образованием (предположим, что получалось не тольк "для корочки")
> имеет достаточно навыков чтобы эффективно получить необходимые
> знания.  Адаптироваться к местному ландшафту надо, а не слёзы
> лить.


При условии если в центре будет жить монах, кенпо ( преподаватель Дхармы)и  регулярно учить. В том числе ритуальной части. 
Без комментариев учителей даже первую главу ламрима Гампопы мы вряд ли осилим.

----------


## Dondhup

> Профессор Торчинов мог в чём-то ошибаться в отношении буддизма, но как учёный-буддолог он был очень корректен и добросовестен - хороший пример учёного.
> 
> Поэтому отсылки к его работам буддистов не унижают


Евгений Алексеевич был не только хорошим ученым но и практикующим буддистом. Очень хороший и честный человек.
С точки зрения буддистов термин "ламаизм" вообще не имеет права на существование, он к каноне никогда не использовался.

----------


## Dondhup

> В книге "Львы Будды" говорится о людях, живших давным-давно. А речь шла о том, что сейчас в мире живут Будды и махасиддхи. Мне интересно, кто эти учителя, кто и на основании чего причислил их к буддам.  Если это делают другие будды, то как мы можем знать, что такой-то учитель достиг уровня Будды?


Почему давным давно они и сечас живут. Мы можем узнать от других Учителей и исходя из собственного опыта  :Smilie:

----------


## лесник

> Почему давным давно они и сечас живут. Мы можем узнать от других Учителей и исходя из собственного опыта


Это, все же, субъективное мнение получается. Вообще, я с трудом себе представляю себе такую ситуацию: некий учитель говорит, что такой-то учитель - Будда. Если он Будда, то почему этот учитель, а также и другие, еще не у его ног? А собственный опыт может подсказывать все что угодно. 

Я думаю, что мы вряд ли можем быть уверены в буддовости того или иного учителя. Важно другое - видеть Будду в своем учителе, которому ты веришь, которого выбрал в качестве такового и наставлениям которого следуешь. Независимо от того, насколько он этому соответствует по формальным признакам.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я думаю, что мы вряд ли можем быть уверены в буддовости того или иного учителя. Важно другое - видеть Будду в своем учителе, которому ты веришь, которого выбрал в качестве такового и наставлениям которого следуешь. Независимо от того, насколько он этому соответствует по формальным признакам.


Гуру Ринпоче говорил, что это ... не совсем разумный подход к жизни. 

Если ты не уверен, то каким образом можно видеть и верить? Типо, НЛП перед зеркалом? "Да! Он - Будда! Он - Будда! Я верю! Я вижу! аминь" х 1000 раз

Эдак можно купить себе кошку и относиться к ней, как к Будде... 

P.S. Сегодня видел крокодилов. 130% шиней. Нечасто такое увидишь у живого существа.

----------


## Alex S.

> Думаю, что кружок любителей Будды также отличается от системного буддийского образования, как кружок "умелые руки" от конструкторского бюро.
> 
>  Вы имеете в виду опыт в программировании железок или же какой-то другой опыт, в программировании сознания? Программисты железок знают, между прочим, что процесс фикса багов сопряжён с созданием новых багов.
> А вообще программирование сознания по-другому называется.


Я говорил о кружке как "кружке аспирантов профессора X", а не кружке "умелые руки". 
Я понимаю что _не во всех_ ВУЗах есть способные _для этого_ преподаватели.
Однако, именно в такой обстановке эффективность (скорость усвоение как
в _теории_, так и на _практике_) возрастает на порядки.  Это из опыта. □

Слабое место этого аргумента в том, что опыта в контексте буддийской
организации у автора намного меньше; но он имеется.

Нет, я говорил не о таком программировании. Это больше метафора, чем прямая аналогия.

----------


## Alex S.

> При условии если в центре будет жить монах, кенпо ( преподаватель Дхармы)и  регулярно учить. В том числе ритуальной части. 
> Без комментариев учителей даже первую главу ламрима Гампопы мы вряд ли осилим.


Да.  Следует добавить, что кхенпо следует уметь передавать знания
_именно этой_ аудитории, что в данном случае подразумевает _непохожесть
формы_ — слишком большую _для ортодоксов_.

Примеры уже были и есть.

Кричать о тотальном упадке всех и вся — удел Генонистов.

----------


## лесник

> Гуру Ринпоче говорил, что это ... не совсем разумный подход к жизни. 
> 
> Если ты не уверен, то каким образом можно видеть и верить?


Я имел в виду ситуацию, когда человек лично в этом уверен и воспринимает учителя, как Будду.

----------


## Шаман

> При условии если в центре будет жить монах, кенпо ( преподаватель Дхармы)и  регулярно учить. В том числе ритуальной части. 
> Без комментариев учителей даже первую главу ламрима Гампопы мы вряд ли осилим.


Если будет жить квалифицированный преподаватель, то он будет учить так, как считает нужным. Скорее всего, в согласии с тем образованием, которое сам получил, и в согласии с той методикой, по которой сам учился.

Так что Вы уже сами определяйтесь, будете заниматься адаптацией или же будете учиться.




> Примеры уже были и есть.


 Я, кажется, догадываюсь, что за пример Вы имеете в виду. Пример весьма и весьма спорный, однако.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Это, все же, субъективное мнение получается.


Так все тогда субъективное мнение: верить или не верить в Учение, Учителя, быть буддистом или кем-то еще... каждый сам для себя решает.
Если человек связан с Дхармой, он будет чувствовать и "видеть" реализацию Учителей.

----------


## Dondhup

> Это, все же, субъективное мнение получается. Вообще, я с трудом себе представляю себе такую ситуацию: некий учитель говорит, что такой-то учитель - Будда. Если он Будда, то почему этот учитель, а также и другие, еще не у его ног? А собственный опыт может подсказывать все что угодно. 
> 
> Я думаю, что мы вряд ли можем быть уверены в буддовости того или иного учителя. Важно другое - видеть Будду в своем учителе, которому ты веришь, которого выбрал в качестве такового и наставлениям которого следуешь. Независимо от того, насколько он этому соответствует по формальным признакам.


"Объективное" мнение в буддийской практике я себе представить не могу  :Smilie: 
Все зависит от состония ума субъекта. На мой взляд "объкетивного" мнения вообще не существует,
а что считается таковым связано с ограниченими и рамками, которые люди считающие свое мнение "объективным" просто не видят  :Smilie: 

Тулку с тибетского переводиться как Нирманакая. Будда Шакьямуни предсказал что во времена упадка Дхармы Будды будут проявляться ка к большие Учителя. 
Так же был предсказан приход некоторых больших УчителеЮ например Чже Ринпоче. 
Что касается людей, то "у ного" Будды или хорошего Учителя только те кто накопил благую карму и создал причины для того чтобы встретить Учителя, понять ценность Дхармы.
Обычный человек не может увидеть Будда его Учитель илин нет. Что касается собственного опыта, то все зависит о человека и его реализации.
Вы сами у кого получали Прибежище и наставления?
У меня и не только у меня есть личные причины считать моего коренного Учителя Буддой. Кроме того известно что в прошлых рождених он был махасиддхом  :Smilie:

----------


## Норбу

В ямку всех болаболов.... это и так понятно!

----------


## Гьялцен

Гампопа говорит в "Драгоценном украшении Освобождения" (цитирую по памяти) : бодхисатва распознается по знакам (признакам), как озеро- по чайкам, как огонь - по дыму. Признаки бодисатвы: мягкость в поведении, гармоничная речь, благородный ум и т. д.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Ещё перлы Ламы Елены Блаватской:




> ДУГПА (тиб.) букв., "Красные Шапки", секта в Тибете. До прихода Цонг-к'а-па в четырнадцатом столетии, тибетцы - Буддизм которых выродился и был ужасно перемешан с догматами древней религии Б'он - *все были дугпами*. Однако с этого века, и после суровых законов, предписанных Гэ-лук-пам (желтым шапкам), и всеобщей реформы и очищения Буддизма (или Ламаизма), дугпы более чем когда-либо предались колдовству, безнравственности и пьянству. Стех пор слово дугпа стало синонимом "колдуна", "адепта черной магии" и всего низкого. В Восточном Тибете имеется мало дугп, если вообще, но они скопляются в Бутане, Сиккиме, и вообще в пограничных областях. Так как европейцам не позволяют проникнуть далее этих границ, востоковеды никогда не изучали *Буддо-Ламаизм* собственно в Тибете, но судя о нем по слухам и потому, что Ксома де Керос, Шлагинтвейт и некоторые другие разузнали о нем от дугп, смешивают обе религии и ставят их под одним названием. Таким образом, они преподносят публике *чистый Дугпаизм вместо Буддо-Ламаизма*. Короче говоря, Северный Буддизм в его очищенной, метафизической форме почти совершенно неизвестен.


(С) Из автокомментариев Е. Б.




> Дуг-па сражаются с Гелук-па не только в одном Тибете, посмотрите на их мерзкую работу в Англии среди "оккультистов и провидцев"! 
>        Я говорю вам, шаммары уже там, и их вредоносная работа встречается всюду на нашем пути. Не смотрите на это как на нечто метафорическое, но как на реальный факт, который возможно и будет когда-нибудь продемонстрирован вам. 
>        Всякие позорные выдумки будут пущены в ход в будущем так же, как и теперь, чтобы дискредитировать нас как покровителей (Теософского) Общества, а вас, как его последователей, так как заинтересованность оппозиции огромна и её с энтузиазмом поддерживают Дуг-па как в Бутане, так и в Ватикане.


(с) "Письма махатм".




> Каждый лама подчинен великому далай-ламе, буддийскому папе в Тибете, который проживает в Лхассе и *считается реинкарнацией Будды*.


(С) "Разоблачённая Изида".

И, просто пипец:




> Яна — колесница; таким образом махаяна — это большая колесница, а хинаяна — малая колесница, это названия двух философско-религиозных школ *северного буддизма*.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Дордже (палийское) или ваджра (санскритское название) — орудие в руках некоторых богов (тибетские драгшед, дэвы, охранители людей), которому приписывают такую же *оккультную силу для отражения злых влияний, какой в химии обладает озон для очищения воздуха*. Это также и мудра, жест и поза, применяемые в медитации. Короче, это — символ власти над невидимыми дурными влияниями, проявляется ли она в телодвижении или талисмане. *Бонцы и дугпы, однако, присвоили себе этот символ и злоупотребляют им в целях черной магии. У "желтых шапок", или гелугпа, это символ силы, подобно кресту у христиан*, так что это ничуть не более "суеверно". *У дугпа же это скорей опрокинутый двойной треугольник, символ колдовства.*
> 
> [...]
> 
> В то время как истинное учение таково: 
> ...


(С) "Голос Безмолвия. Семь врат. Два пути."

Я плакал  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Особенно улыбнули козни Дугпа против работы тибетских Махатм в Бутане и в Ватикане. Бугага  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ноки

Письмо 1. От Маха-Чохана А. П. Синнетту




> Краткое изложение взглядов Чохана на Теософическое Общество было записано прошлым вечером с его слов. Моё собственное письмо, в ответ на ваше, вскоре последует.
> 
> К. Х.
> 
> Доктрина, провозглашаемая нами, есть единственно истинная, и при поддержке доказательств, которые мы собираемся представить, она в конечном счете должна восторжествовать, как всякая другая истина. Всё же совершенно необходимо внедрять её постепенно, подкрепляя её теории — являющиеся неопровержимыми фактами для тех, кто знает, — прямыми выводами, которые следуют из свидетельств современной точной науки и подтверждаются ими. Вот причина, почему полковник Х. С. О., работающий лишь для возрождения буддизма, может рассматриваться как трудящийся на истинном пути теософии гораздо больше, чем любой другой человек, имеющий своей целью удовлетворение своих собственных горячих стремлений к оккультному знанию. Буддизм, очищенный от своих предрассудков, является вечной истиной, и старающийся для него старается и для Теос-Софии, Божественной Мудрости, которая является синонимом истины.
> 
> Чтобы наши учения практически повлияли на так называемый моральный кодекс или на представления о правдивости, чистоте, самоотверженности, милосердии и т. д., мы должны популяризировать знание теософии. Не личная цель собственного достижения нирваны (кульминации всего знания и абсолютной мудрости), — являющаяся, в конце концов, лишь возвышенным и прекрасным эгоизмом, — а самоотверженный поиск лучших способов вывести своего ближнего на верный путь, побудить как можно большее число наших собратьев извлечь из этого пользу, составляет истинного теософа.
> 
> Мыслящая часть человечества, похоже, быстро движется в направлении разделения на два класса: один, не осознавая, уготавливает самому себе длительные периоды временного уничтожения или состояния несознательности вследствие того, что их интеллект сдаётся, будучи заключён в узкую колею фанатизма и суеверия, что не может не привести к полной деформации мыслящего начала; другой необузданно потворствует своим животным пристрастиям, умышленно стремясь подвергнуться в случае неудачи полному и простому уничтожению, и обречен на тысячелетия вырождения после своего физического разложения. Эти классы "интеллектуалов" вызывают соответствующую реакцию у невежественных масс, для которых они обладают притягательностью, и которые смотрят на них как на благородные и подходящие образцы для подражания. Так они ведут к деградации и нравственно губят тех, кому они должны покровительствовать и быть руководителями. Среди предрассудков, ведущих к деградации, и грубого материализма, ведущего к ней ещё более, для белого голубя истины едва ли найдется место, где бы дать отдых своим утомленным нежеланным крылышкам.
> ...

----------


## Дзмитрий

> Особенно улыбнули козни Дугпа против работы тибетских Махатм в Бутане и в Ватикане. Бугага


я тут "Жулики в рясах" начал читать - вещь! Серьёзное обьективное исследование, не чета "эзотерикам".

----------


## Kарма Дордже

ЕПБ, Разоблаченная Изида II т., гл. II:


> Многие из наших выдающихся исследователей прослеживают гностические философии назад прямо к буддизму, что ничуть не приносит вреда ни их, ни нашим аргументам. *Мы еще раз повторяем, что буддхизм есть первоисточник брахманизма.*


ЕПБ, Разоблаченная Изида II т., гл. III:


> Мы с полной обоснованностью можем утверждать, что нет ни одной из этих сект – каббализма, иудаизма, включая и нынешнее христианство, – которая не возникла бы из двух главных ответвлений того единого материнского ствола [...] мы говорим о доисторическом *буддхизме*, *который впоследствии вылился в брахманизм*.
> 
> [...] *религия, проповедуемая самим Иисусом* [...] *это был буддхизм.* 
> 
> [...] Последний в таком виде, в каком он преподавался в своей первичной чистоте, и доведенный до совершенства последним Буддой – Гаутамой, основывал свое этическое учение на трех основных принципах. Он утверждал, что 1) все существующее существует вследствие естественных причин; 2) что добродетель приносит себе свою награду, а порок – свое наказание; и 3) что *состояние человека в этом мире есть состояние находящегося на испытании*


Бугага  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Kарма Дордже

ЕПБ.
Тайная доктрина. Книга 2, Отдел X, ЭЛЕМЕНТЫ И АТОМЫ:



> В эзотерическом и даже экзотерическом северном Буддизме-Ади-Будда, (Чоги Дангпой Сангье) Единое Непознаваемое, без начала и конца, тождественное с Парабра-маном и Эйн-Софом, выявляет сверкающий Луч из своей Тьмы.


О как  :Big Grin:

----------


## Гьялцен

> я тут "Жулики в рясах" начал читать - вещь! Серьёзное обьективное исследование, не чета "эзотерикам".


Да ну?
где ж вы там обьективность нашли? Автор дудит в одну дуду, понимаете в какую. А всех замшелых  консервативных лам, китайских пособников, называет, панимаэшь, жуликами в рясах. Читай, монахов.

----------


## Кайвасату

Карма Дордже, я так понял, что само написание слова "Буддизм" как "Буддхизм" Вам не нравится? Готама получил титул "Озарённый" - Buddha, отсюда и "буддхизм".  Есть ещё вариант, что вырванные Вами из контекста фразы относились к тому, что в другом месте названо Блаватской "будизмом" от "Budha" -  "мудрость" или "знание" способность познавания, от санскритского корня budh - знать, т.е. речь о едином эзотерическом протоучении, ветвями которого были и Буддизм и Христианство...

  А можно кроме Вашего смеха услышать доводы о том, что тот или иной тезис 
противоречит учению Будды?  Вы не согласны с тем, что человек на земле находится на испытании?

----------


## Топпер

> речь о едином эзотерическом протоучении, ветвями которого были и Буддизм и Христианство...


Вы можете доказать наличие такого единого протоучения?
Если нет, не рекламируйте здесь эзотерическо-теософские учения.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Вы можете доказать наличие такого единого протоучения?
> Если нет, не рекламируйте здесь эзотерическо-теософские учения.


    Я с равным успехом могу потребовать от Вас доказать его отсутствие  :Wink:  
    Лично для меня доказательств его существования более, чем предостаточно и они продолжают умножаться, но, возможно для Вас они таковыми не будут, поэтому я не собирался и не собираюсь кому-то что-то навязывать. И уж тем более я не занимаюсь рекламой, по крайней мере не более любого участника этой темы. Я лишь попробовал разъяснить слова Блаватской, вырванные из контекста и преподнесенные с уничижительным и недостойном буддиста акцентом. 
     Топпер, Вы можете отличить конструктивное развитие темы в сторону от наполения односторонним стёбом над отсутствующим человеком от рекламы?

----------


## Топпер

я могу отличить Дхамму от профанации её Блаватской.

----------


## Кайвасату

> я могу отличить Дхамму от профанации её Блаватской.


   Значит Вы, возможно святой человек...
   А Вы способны отличить Учение Будды от Буддизма, т.е. то чему учил Будда и то, что было додумано, прокомментировано, обдумано и сформулировано в догматы религии? Судя по Вашему предыдущему утверждению - способны.
   Некоторые быддисты хинаяны даже не признают махаянские сутры в качестве достоверного источника, так что считать достоверным источником получения знаний о Дхарме? Видимо сутты, хотя я бы, руководствуясь Дхармой, ответил, что только опыт.
   Но ради интереса, Вы можете мне продемонстрировать то, чем и как именно Блаватская Е.П. профанировала изначальное Учение Будды? Со ссылками и цитатами из сутт и Блаватской, пожалуйста.

----------


## лесник

> Но ради интереса, Вы можете мне продемонстрировать то, чем и как именно Блаватская Е.П. профанировала изначальное Учение Будды? Со ссылками и цитатами из сутт и Блаватской, пожалуйста.


Перечитайте начало этой темы, она, собственно, с этого и началась. Мне интересно, что Вам ответит Топпер, но, как по мне, так это очень сложно сравнивать с сутрами/суттами, т.к. сравнивать можно то, что имеет некие общие основания, общий понятийный аппарат и пр. Например, идею существования/не существования Бога, согласно буддизму, можно сравнить, т.к. есть разные мнения и по-разному можно толковать написанное. Но если посмотреть приведенные выше цитаты из ЕПБ, то это, в некотором смысле, бред, просто набор слов, свидетельствующий о весьма искаженном представлении о буддизме. С таким же успехом можно сравнить тексты, выданные генератором случайных фраз, и сутты. 

Просто не существует таких явлений, как "буддизм архатов Тибета", "система инкарнаций Шакьи" была начата совсем не Цонкапой, нет никакого Бессознательного и тайной космогонической доктрины архатов. Этот набор слов имел смысл для автора и, возможно, последователей ЕПБ. Может быть, они описывают какую-то близкую и знакомую им реальность, но не надо называть ее буддизмом.

----------

Дмитрий Певко (25.12.2008), Кунзанг Янгдзом (23.12.2008), Поляков (22.12.2008)

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> так что считать достоверным источником получения знаний о Дхарме?


Таким источником следует считать реализацию.

----------


## Won Soeng

Что касается мантр, то есть очень много "слоев" работы с ними.
Два самых первых и простых - это создание естественной однонаправленности без усилий(вследствие рецитации) и осознавание смысла (перевода) мантры, как ключа к соответствующему разделу учения, то есть концентрация на определенном аспекте учения.
Несколько более глубоких "слоев" (в зависимости от способа классификации три, четыре и больше, можно структурировать по разным аспектам более и менее детально) - это вопросы "энергий" или "потоков и каналов", требуют развития способностей по восприятию процессов вне дискретно (ограниченно, локально) распознаваемых объектов (например, распознавание множества симптомов того, что в организме иссякают причины продолжения вдоха и нарастают причины начала выдоха), как обширного, массового процесса сменяющих друг-друга признаков.
На этом уровне отдельные звуки и их сочетания связываются с определенными "позывами" по всем шести каналам чувств, распознается определенная структура, направляющая умственное конструирование, изменяется структура потенциала восприимчивости (относительная чувствительность от момента к моменту, или "вибрации")
При глубоком сосредоточении на энергетических аспектах (когда полностью преобразовано восприятие тела и ума на внепространственное, но еще находящееся в потоке времени), возникают определенные прорывы во вневременное, когда различные колебания распознаются как самостоятельная, самоподдерживающаяся структура, словно "стоячая волна" или след на воде от проплывшей лодки, у мантры обнаруживаются дополнительные слои, как настройка на определенные (каждый раз повторяющиеся) сущности, прямо влияющие на возникающие эмоции, чувства, их глубину (интенсивность), их устойчивость, динамику их развития и т.д. Эти "слои" считать не возьмусь, хотя достаточно просто можно классифицировать их не меньше двух - по способам восприятия и по развиваемым качествам.
Так или иначе, нужна очень длительная и глубокая практика рецитации мантр осознанно и вслух, для того, чтобы развить внимательность к изменениям состояния и для того чтобы развить способность различать устойчивые, повторяющиеся изменения.

----------


## Топпер

> Значит Вы, возможно святой человек...


Для этого не нужно быть святым. Достаточно быть религиоведом или буддистом. Скажем, отличия Христианства от Буддизма я тоже могу найти без всякой святости.



> А Вы способны отличить Учение Будды от Буддизма, т.е. то чему учил Будда и то, что было додумано, прокомментировано, обдумано и сформулировано в догматы религии? Судя по Вашему предыдущему утверждению - способны.


В этом нет необходимости. Это протестантский подход.
Буддизм - это то, что является сейчас религией и в ней имеют значения не только слова Татхагаты, но и все линии передачи, сохранившие их смысл. 
Нельзя найти Буддизм отдельно от людей, его сохранивших.



> Некоторые быддисты хинаяны даже не признают махаянские сутры в качестве достоверного источника, так что считать достоверным источником получения знаний о Дхарме?


Вот видите, вы не знаете основ. Например того, что "хинаяна" - ругательный термим. А туда же, рассуждать о проторелигии объединяющей Буддизм и Христианство.  :Frown: 



> Видимо сутты, хотя я бы, руководствуясь Дхармой, ответил, что только опыт.


Опыт бывает очень разный. Некоторые и шаманский опыт готовы поставить на одну доску с буддийским. Поэтому опыт тоже нуждается в проверке. 



> Но ради интереса, Вы можете мне продемонстрировать то, чем и как именно Блаватская Е.П. профанировала изначальное Учение Будды? Со ссылками и цитатами из сутт и Блаватской, пожалуйста.


У меня нет такового интереса. Несколько лет назад, может быть бы и представил. Тогда ещё свежи были в памяти её тексты. Тогда же у меня и сложилось вполне определённое мнение о Блаватской. Сейчас копаться заново мне не очень хочется. Тем более, когда целью является удовлетворение вашего праздного интереса.

----------


## Yeshe

Уважаемые друзья, я думаю не стОит ломать копья по этому поводу. Ни рекламировать учение Блаватской, ни хаять (или осмеивать) его не имеет смысла. Роль Блаватской уже хотя бы в том, что *мы сейчас изучаем настоящий буддизм*. Почему изучаем? - потому что волна популярности восточных учений, поднятая Блаватской, (при всех дополнительных негативных последствиях) была колоссальной. Если бы не она, то учение шло бы методом диффузии, распространяясь медленно и пробиваясь среди  агрессивного и активного атеизма и не менее агрессивного консервативного христианства с огромным трудом. Блаватская сделала мощную пиар-кампанию, результатом которой были и негативные последствия, но главное позитивное - то, что люди заинтересовавшись *захотели первоисточников* - и пошли читать их. Все остальное - уже не важно. Потому скажите спасибо человеку, и читайте сутры.

ЗЫ. Я тоже кстати пришла в буддизм от Блаватской.

----------


## Топпер

Спасибо мы ей, в определённом смысле, говорим. Ибо она и полковник Олкот много сделали для возраждения Буддизма на Ланке. И даже общебуддийский флаг придумали. 
Но одно не закрывает другое. Плюсы набраные в начале не закрывают минусы, которые она набрала после, впав в духовную прелесть.

----------


## matoos

> Для этого не нужно быть святым. Достаточно быть религиоведом или буддистом. Скажем, отличия Христианства от Буддизма я тоже могу найти без всякой святости.
> 
> В этом нет необходимости. Это протестантский подход.
> Буддизм - это то, что является сейчас религией и в ней имеют значения не только слова Татхагаты, но и все линии передачи, сохранившие их смысл. 
> Нельзя найти Буддизм отдельно от людей, его сохранивших.
> 
> Вот видите, вы не знаете основ. Например того, что "хинаяна" - ругательный термим. А туда же, рассуждать о проторелигии объединяющей Буддизм и Христианство. 
> 
> Опыт бывает очень разный. Некоторые и шаманский опыт готовы поставить на одну доску с буддийским. Поэтому опыт тоже нуждается в проверке. 
> ...


я радуюсь...и вовсе не тому что топеру досталось его же граблями...
а причино-следственному закону...




> Буддизм - это то, что является сейчас религией и в ней имеют значения не только слова Татхагаты, но и все линии передачи, сохранившие их смысл. 
> Нельзя найти Буддизм отдельно от людей, его сохранивших.


это точно

----------


## matoos

> Звучит прямо как "А ты Маркса читал?"  ... 
> 
> Нет, спасибо, не читал - предпочитаю первоисточники, т.е. труды признанных Учителей, входящих в непрерывную цепь преемственности. А уж проблемы "кто что сказал "по поводу" или "как кто классифицировал", или "как кто пересказал первоисточники" меня не интересуют. 
> 
> Я предпочитаю худо-бедно заниматься практикой - т.е. тем, что дают мне Учителя, а не изучением "околобуддийской" литературы.


знаете тиб и санскрит????????????????????????????????

----------


## matoos

> А какая польза от Шубхара? Никакой, даже переводов не делает .


да кто знает :Smilie:

----------


## Кайвасату

> Для этого не нужно быть святым. Достаточно быть религиоведом или буддистом. Скажем, отличия Христианства от Буддизма я тоже могу найти без всякой святости.


   Действительно отличить Христианство от Буддизма можно без всякой святости, потому что оба объекта являются экзотерическими религиями, с прописанными правилами и догмами. Я собственно не об этом.




> Буддизм - это то, что является сейчас религией и в ней имеют значения не только слова Татхагаты, но и все линии передачи, сохранившие их смысл.


     Если Вы понимаете разницу между истиной абсолютной и относительной, то должны понимать, что как раз этот момент "сохранившие их смысл" - это очень субъективная вещь... Я не утверждаю, что совсем все неправильно понимали Будду и излагали его Учение.    




> Нельзя найти Буддизм отдельно от людей, его сохранивших.


    Люди сохранили грани пониания. 




> Вот видите, вы не знаете основ.


   Не вижу.




> Например того, что "хинаяна" - ругательный термим


    Возможно для кого-то, но это лишь характеризует особенности восприятия таких людей, но не является истиной абсолютной. Но уж точно не для представителей хинаяны и не для бодхисаттв махаяны...




> А туда же, рассуждать о проторелигии объединяющей Буддизм и Христианство.


    Рассуждаете об этом как раз Вы, а не я, я лишь предоставил верный контекст понимания слов Блаватской, который отсутствовал.




> Опыт бывает очень разный. Некоторые и шаманский опыт готовы поставить на одну доску с буддийским. Поэтому опыт тоже нуждается в проверке.


   Именно, поэтому опыт должен быть СВОЙ. А если опыт правильный, то он будет схожим. И не важно был ли он достигаем шаманом или буддистом...




> У меня нет такового интереса. Несколько лет назад, может быть бы и представил. Тогда ещё свежи были в памяти её тексты. Тогда же у меня и сложилось вполне определённое мнение о Блаватской. Сейчас копаться заново мне не очень хочется. Тем более, когда целью является удовлетворение вашего праздного интереса.


   У меня нет праздного интереса. мой интерес лишь в устранении предвзятости и отделении достоверного от представляемого. 
   Вы правильно говорите -  у Вас сложилось определенное мнение и Вы теперь из него исходите и пересматривать не хотите - вполне обычное поведение большинства людей, вполне способствующее укоренению иллюзий...

----------


## Ноки

> Топпер пишет: у меня и сложилось вполне определённое мнение о Блаватской


Вот только почему буддисты не учитывают того факта что теософия Блаватской практически записывалась со слов Махатм Шамбалы и она была лично с ними знакома, удивительно как легко буддисты "пилят сук на котором сидят", полагаю это не буддисты а их личные сложившиеся мнения не дают им увидеть единство Учения Будды и теософии.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Таким источником следует считать реализацию.


   Возможно. Но свою или чужую? Если чужую, то как определить её истинность и достоверность?

----------


## Топпер

Каких ещё махатм Шамбалы?
Само понятие Шамбалы пришло к нам из Калачакра-тантры. А в ней ни про каких махатм не говорится. Есть линия передачи Калачакры. Есть цари Шамбалы и т.д. Но никаких махатм.



> удивительно как легко буддисты "пилят сук на котором сидят", полагаю это не буддисты а их личные сложившиеся мнения не дают им увидеть единство Учения Будды и теософии.


Единства здесь нет и не может быть. 
Цель буддистов - избавление от страданий.
Цель теософов и эзотериков некое мистическое вечное самосовершенствование.

я достаточно много общался и общаюсь с эзотериками и по опыту могу сказать, что нет более далёких от буддизма людей, чем сложившиеся эзотерики. Ибо внешние - это просто закрытые сосуды, а эзотерики - это сосуды загрязнённые.

Правда есть целый пласт "псеводэзотериков" - это те, кто попали в эзотерию случайно и не задерживаются в них. Но такие люди - отдельный разговор.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Просто не существует таких явлений, как "буддизм архатов Тибета", "система инкарнаций Шакьи" была начата совсем не Цонкапой, нет никакого Бессознательного и тайной космогонической доктрины архатов. Этот набор слов имел смысл для автора и, возможно, последователей ЕПБ. Может быть, они описывают какую-то близкую и знакомую им реальность, но не надо называть ее буддизмом.


    Блаватская никогда не претендовала на тождественность её тезисов с тем, что сегодня называется Буддизмом как религией, но твердо настаивала на тождественности основных догматов и тезисов тем основам, которые заложил Готама Будда. Аналогичная ситуация с Христианством. Христиане пытаются доказать, что с теософией у Христианства много существенных расхождений, но не понимают, что с этим-то никто не спорит, а вот то, являются ли те представления, которые расходятся с теософией действительно Учением Христа, а не результатом постановлений церковных соборов и т.п. - это уже вопрос. Так и с Буддизмом...

 Само название темы уже некорректно, т.к. насколько мне известно, Блаватская никогда не называла себя ламой.

----------


## Ноки

> Каких ещё махатм Шамбалы?
> Само понятие Шамбалы пришло к нам из Калачакра-тантры. А в ней ни про каких махатм не говорится. Есть линия передачи Калачакры. Есть цари Шамбалы и т.д. Но никаких махатм.
> .


Вы держитесь ещё за те времена когда Махатм называли Царями Шамбалы и современная теософия это то же новый виток Учения Будды по спирали времени, звено которого большинством буддистов не признано и даже выброшено из цепи эволюции.
Любой истинный последователь Будды есть и эзотерик. А вот представления и чьи то мнения об эзотерике и эзотериках делают своё грязное дело в умах буддистов. Насколько же буддийское сострадание должно быть мощным что бы и в теософии разглядеть путь избавления от страданий!

----------


## Ho Shim

Ну, да. Конечно. Христиане не понимают учение Христа. Буддисты - учение Будды. Марксисты - учение Маркса. Я так понимаю, это классическая позиция некоторого типа эзотериков. Поскольку нет религии выше Истины и никто кто ее понимает правильно, _кроме меня!_  :Smilie:

----------

Иилья (24.12.2008), Кунзанг Янгдзом (23.12.2008)

----------


## Кайвасату

> Каких ещё махатм Шамбалы?
> Само понятие Шамбалы пришло к нам из Калачакра-тантры. А в ней ни про каких махатм не говорится. Есть линия передачи Калачакры. Есть цари Шамбалы и т.д. Но никаких махатм.


   Это древние Наги - мудрецы, названные так потому, что змей - наг символизировал мудрость.. 




> Цель буддистов - избавление от страданий.


   хинаянцев - да, махаянцев - не совсем. 



> Цель теософов и эзотериков некое мистическое вечное самосовершенствование.


   Почему мистическое - вполне реальное. Разница в том, что буддисты ограничивают своё развитие достижением нирваны, а теософы - нет.




> я достаточно много общался и общаюсь с эзотериками и по опыту могу сказать, что нет более далёких от буддизма людей, чем сложившиеся эзотерики. Ибо внешние - это просто закрытые сосуды, а эзотерики - это сосуды загрязнённые.


  Продолжая Вашу линию и используя Вашу терминалогию, я отвечу в дзенской традиции: нет более далекого от Дхармы, чем сложившийся буддист  :Cool:

----------


## Кайвасату

> Ну, да. Конечно. Христиане не понимают учение Христа. Буддисты - учение Будды. Марксисты - учение Маркса. Я так понимаю, это классическая позиция некоторого типа эзотериков. Поскольку нет религии выше Истины и никто кто ее понимает правильно, _кроме меня!_


     Понимаю, что выглядеть это может именно так, но это лишь поверхностный взгляд. Если бы Вы взялись за серьезное изучение и разбор этих вопросов, чем и занимались некоторые эзотерики, в частности и Блаватская, то Вы бы признали, что так оно и есть. Для политологов не секрет, что то, что было преподнесено советской властью как марксизм, от макрксизма весьма отличалось. Насколько помню Маркс вообще писал о неприменимости его системы к тем условиям, в которых пытался реализовать её Ленин. Если бы Вы разбирали Христианство, то нашли бы, что то, что сейчас является общепризнанными догматами - лишь результат рассуждений богословов и постановлений церковных соборов и не имеют своего основания в Учении Христа. По сравнению с Христианством Буддизм подвергся гораздо меньшим изменениям, изменениям на мой взгляд незначительным и несущественным. Но нельзя не знать, что некоторые целые философские системы в Буддизме (в частности логические) были развиты лишь в результате размышлений над тем, что говорил Будда.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Вы держитесь ещё за те времена когда Махатм называли Царями Шамбалы


  Ну вообще-то царь Шамбалы один, это должность.
  А что насчет Махатм, так Они ещё при создании Теософского Общества особенно обратили внимание Блаватской на то, что недопустимо заставлять кого-то верить не только в предлагаемое Учение, но и даже в само уществование Махатм.

----------


## Ноки

> Поскольку нет религии выше Истины и никто кто ее понимает правильно, _кроме меня!_


Если в качестве самокритики то очень даже неплохо. :Kiss:

----------


## Ноки

> недопустимо заставлять кого-то верить не только в предлагаемое Учение, но и даже в само существование Махатм.


Да это будет соизмеримо!

----------


## Ho Shim

> Понимаю, что выглядеть это может именно так, но это лишь поверхностный взгляд. Если бы Вы взялись за серьезное изучение и разбор этих вопросов, чем и занимались некоторые эзотерики, в частности и Блаватская, то Вы бы признали, что так оно и есть. Для политологов не секрет, что то, что было преподнесено советской властью как марксизм, от макрксизма весьма отличалось. Насколько помню Маркс вообще писал о неприменимости его системы к тем условиям, в которых пытался реализовать её Ленин. Если бы Вы разбирали Христианство, то нашли бы, что то, что сейчас является общепризнанными догматами - лишь результат рассуждений богословов и постановлений церковных соборов и не имеют своего основания в Учении Христа. По сравнению с Христианством Буддизм подвергся гораздо меньшим изменениям, изменениям на мой взгляд незначительным и несущественным. Но нельзя не знать, что некоторые целые философские системы в Буддизме (в частности логические) были развиты лишь в результате размышлений над тем, что говорил Будда.


Размышление над тем, что говорил Будда, это очень важно, конечно. Так же, важно будет понимать, что выводы из этих размышлений необходимо сверять с учением Будды. Был вот такой известный "философ" Полпот, который тоже размышлял над учением Будды.
Для буддистов не секрет, что то, что преподнесла Блаватская, как тождественное учению Будды Готамы, от учения сильно отличалось. И является результатом творческого размышления госпожи Блаватской, всего теософского сообщества и не имеет основания в учении Будды  :Wink:

----------


## Ho Shim

> Если в качестве самокритики то очень даже неплохо.


Самокритика и самоирония, это то, чем сам стараюсь пользоваться и советую пользоваться (хотя бы изредка) всему сообществу _эзотериков_ :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Вы держитесь ещё за те времена когда Махатм называли Царями Шамбалы


Сравните махатм с тем, что описано в Калачакра-тантре. Сами поймёте нелепость своей гипотезы.



> и современная теософия это то же новый виток Учения Будды по спирали времени, звено которого большинством буддистов не признано и даже выброшено из цепи эволюции.
> Любой истинный последователь Будды есть и эзотерик.


Как *модератор настоятельно рекомендую* прекратить пропаганду эзотерических взглядов на буддийском форуме. Очень серьёзно рекомендую.  :Mad: 



> А вот представления и чьи то мнения об эзотерике и эзотериках делают своё грязное дело в умах буддистов. Насколько же буддийское сострадание должно быть мощным что бы и в теософии разглядеть путь избавления от страданий!


Должна быть мощной глупость, что бы искать освобождение там, где его нет.

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Ну вообще-то царь Шамбалы один, это должность.


Не подкинете адресок отдела кадров? Резюме хочу закинуть  :Wink:

----------


## Топпер

> Если Вы понимаете разницу между истиной абсолютной и относительной, то должны понимать, что как раз этот момент "сохранившие их смысл" - это очень субъективная вещь... Я не утверждаю, что совсем все неправильно понимали Будду и излагали его Учение.


Боюсь, что ваши критерии кто правильно сохранил, а кто не очень, не будут авторитетными. В качестве ИМХО - это пойдёт, но не более того.



> Люди сохранили грани пониания.


Без этих людей вы и слово "Буддизм" не услышали бы.  



> Возможно для кого-то, но это лишь характеризует особенности восприятия таких людей, но не является истиной абсолютной. Но уж точно не для представителей хинаяны и не для бодхисаттв махаяны...


Вам *модераторское замечание*. Прекратите употреблять оскорбительные термины. Нет такой школы "хинаяна". 



> Именно, поэтому опыт должен быть СВОЙ. А если опыт правильный, то он будет схожим. И не важно был ли он достигаем шаманом или буддистом...


Вот-вот, с этого и начинается извращение Дхаммы. О каком буддийском опыте вы можете рассуждать, если даже не понимаете ценность Будды?



> Вы правильно говорите -  у Вас сложилось определенное мнение и Вы теперь из него исходите и пересматривать не хотите - вполне обычное поведение большинства людей, вполне способствующее укоренению иллюзий...


Касаемо Блаватской - я иллюзии преодолел, после ознакомления с её сочинениями. Для буддиста вполне достаточно знать, что теософия Блаватской - это не Буддизм.



> Блаватская никогда не претендовала на тождественность её тезисов с тем, что сегодня называется Буддизмом как религией, но твердо настаивала на тождественности основных догматов и тезисов тем основам, которые заложил Готама Будда


Даже и не пахнет основами Будды Готамы в её сочинениях.
где у неё 4БИ и Восьмеричный Путь?



> Это древние Наги - мудрецы, названные так потому, что змей - наг символизировал мудрость..


В Калачакра-тантре нет никаких нагов.



> Почему мистическое - вполне реальное. Разница в том, что буддисты ограничивают своё развитие достижением нирваны, а теософы - нет.


Именно так. Именно эту позицию я слышу от всех эзотериков. И именно это не позволяет эзотерикам стать буддистами.
Непонимание того, то Ниббана - есть окончание сансары.

И именно это мнение не будет проповедоваться на буддийском форуме. При попытке привносить ересь сюда, буду принимать меры.



> Продолжая Вашу линию и используя Вашу терминалогию, я отвечу в дзенской традиции: нет более далекого от Дхармы, чем сложившийся буддист


Об этом не вам судить. Судить будут учители, у которых мы получаем Дхамму.

----------


## Ноки

> Сравните махатм с тем, что описано в Калачакра-тантре. Сами поймёте нелепость своей гипотезы.
> 
> Как *модератор настоятельно рекомендую* прекратить пропаганду эзотерических взглядов на буддийском форуме. Очень серьёзно рекомендую. 
> 
> Должна быть мощной глупость, что бы искать освобождение там, где его нет.


Зачем же гипотезы если есть Письма Махатм датированные значительно позже калачакры-тантры.

Пропаганда говорите, да нет просто указую на ваши слабые звенья, не глупый прислушается.

Мощной может быть и контролируемая глупость дабы не делали из освобождения жупел сектантского отношения к не буддистам пришедших к Вам в гости.

----------


## Топпер

> Зачем же гипотезы если есть Письма Махатм датированные значительно позже калачакры-тантры.


Именно, что позже.
Мусульмане тоже говорят, что христиане неправильно поняли своего Христа т.к. мусульманам Аллах сообщил об этом позже.
Позже - не значит правильнее. Позже, как правило, значит сделаное на основе того, что было раньше.



> Пропаганда говорите, да нет просто указую на ваши слабые звенья, не глупый прислушается.


Это у вас слабые звенья. Незная Дхаммы вы берётесь обсуждать, что буддисты неправильно поняли у Будды.



> Мощной может быть и контролируемая глупость дабы не делали из освобождения жупел сектантского отношения к не буддистам.


В гости - пожалуйста. Если гости хотя понять Дхамму - пожалуйста. Участники -буддисты , по мере сил, её объясняют. А вот если в гости с целью пропаганды эзотерики - тогда не стоит.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

ЕПБ, Разоблачённая Изида, Т II:




> До-ведийский   брахманизм   и   буддхизм   являются   тем   двойным   источником ,  из   которого   возникли   все   религии, нирвана   есть  тот  океан , к которому все они устремляются.


З.Ы.: Текст - махатмы ЕПБ, смайлы - мои. Бгы.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> А можно кроме Вашего смеха услышать доводы о том, что тот или иной тезис 
> противоречит учению Будды?


Приводимые цитаты ЕПБ (см. ранее в топике) самодостаточны и не требуют комментариев - если, конечно, читатель знаком с аутентичными первоисточниками и, хотя-бы в общих чертах, с содержанием и историей Буддизима  :Big Grin:  Афтар жжот.

----------


## Ноки

Да Топпер Ваши слабые звенья - мои слабые звенья! Продолжайте дальше знать Дхамму!
Начните с сострадания к таким "страусам" как эзотерики и мы с Вами встретимся в Дхамме. Явите находчивость, будьте великодушнее.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Приводимые цитаты ЕПБ (см. ранее в топике) самодостаточны и не требуют комментариев - если, конечно, читатель знаком с аутентичными первоисточниками и, хотя-бы в общих чертах, с содержанием и историей Буддизима  Афтар жжот.


   Можете и далее пребывать со своим самодостаточным смехом типа "гы-гы". Серьезность подобного подхода думаю сможет оценить любой здравомыслящий человек...

----------


## Топпер

> Да Топпер Ваши слабые звенья - мои слабые звенья! Продолжайте дальше знать Дхамму!
> Начните с сострадания к таким "страусам" как эзотерики и мы с Вами встретимся в Дхамме. Явите находчивость, будьте великодушнее.


Раньше пробовал. Потом понял, что бесполезно. Скорее православного можно научить Буддизму, нежели эзотерика. Ибо у последник очень своеобразно устроен ум.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Размышление над тем, что говорил Будда, это очень важно, конечно. Так же, важно будет понимать, что выводы из этих размышлений необходимо сверять с учением Будды.


   Конечно. Но вот только в самом Учении этих выводов нет, поэтому можно только сделать вывод о том, что сделанный вывод не противоречит или противоречит тому, что говорил Будда.




> Для буддистов не секрет, что то, что преподнесла Блаватская, как тождественное учению Будды Готамы, от учения сильно отличалось. И является результатом творческого размышления госпожи Блаватской, всего теософского сообщества и не имеет основания в учении Будды


    В таком случае можно с равной степерью вероятности говорить это как о Блаватской, так и о буддистах.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Не подкинете адресок отдела кадров? Резюме хочу закинуть


   Извините, но вход только по приглашению.

----------


## Ноки

Топпер, теперь допустите что встретили своеобразного эзотерика с молчащим умом и мы сможем общаться на одном языке.  :Smilie:

----------


## Кайвасату

> Раньше пробовал. Потом понял, что бесполезно. Скорее православного можно научить Буддизму, нежели эзотерика. Ибо у последник очень своеобразно устроен ум.


  Ошибаетесь. Правоверного православного - никогда, иначе он предаст свою религию и соответственно не будет истинным православным, а вот эзотерика - вполне возможно.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

ИМХО, бан всей компании. Давно ясно, что они здесь не для диалога и не для ликбеза по Дхарме (который ох как необходим), а сугубо для проповеди теософии.
Так пусть общаются со своими махатмами на тонком плане - это же гораздо интереснее, чем спорить с нетерпимыми и ограниченными буддистами.

----------

Вова Л. (23.12.2008)

----------


## Топпер

> Ошибаетесь. Правоверного православного - никогда, иначе он предаст свою религию и соответственно не будет истинным православным, а вот эзотерика - вполне возможно.


Правоверных православных перешедших в Буддизм я видел. И даже не одного. И даже не просто православного, а преподавателя богословия из духовной академии.
Видел и эзотериков. Но не совсем правоверных. Тех, кто после года переходят в Буддизм довольно много, но я не о них речь веду, а о так сказать, "профессиональных эзотериках", которые произучали ища общий корень даже не пару-тройку, а большее количество религий и при это не поняли даже азов.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, теперь допустите что встретили своеобразного эзотерика с молчащим умом и мы сможем общаться на одном языке.


Это, что то очень редкое должно быть  :Smilie:

----------


## Кайвасату

> Правоверных православных перешедших в Буддизм я видел. И даже не одного.


   Извините, но вынужден утверждать, что они не были правоверными православными. Т.е. в Буддизм могли перейти уже не православные, а отринувшие православие. Ознакомившись с позицией православия, я могу четко утверждать то, что оно не приемлит ни одной религии или учения, кроме себя.




> И даже не просто православного, а преподавателя богословия из духовной академии.


   Это не церковная должность и не подтверждение истинного православия. Я тоже знаю одного преподавателя духовной академии, известного и показываемого часто по телевизору, но он всего лишь рядовой христианин.

----------


## Кайвасату

> Это, что то очень редкое должно быть


  А как Вы думаете, о каком "Голосе Безмолвия" говорила Блаватская?

----------


## Кайвасату

> ИМХО, бан всей компании. Давно ясно, что они здесь не для диалога и не для ликбеза по Дхарме (который ох как необходим), а сугубо для проповеди теософии.


  Интересно, почему люди, не познавшие до конца себя, так часто судят о других, полагая, что точно знают все мотивы их поступков и ход мыслей?...




> Так пусть общаются со своими махатмами на тонком плане - это же гораздо интереснее, чем спорить с нетерпимыми и ограниченными буддистами.


    Да, нетерпимость действительно присуствует, это Вы верно заметили. 
А с Махатмами с удовольствием пообщались бы, но только это так же сложно, как примерно Вам пообщаться с Буддой или Цонкапой...

----------


## Ho Shim

> Интересно, почему люди, не познавшие до конца себя, так часто судят о других, полагая, что точно знают все мотивы их поступков и ход мыслей?...


Ну, все не все... Но ход вашей мысли понятен  :Smilie: 




> Да, нетерпимость действительно присуствует, это Вы верно заметили. 
> А с Махатмами с удовольствием пообщались бы, но только это так же сложно, как примерно Вам пообщаться с Буддой или Цонкапой...


Вы странный человек - пришли общаться на буддийский форум, заявляете вещи, которые явным образом не укладываются в буддийский подход, вам на это указывают, вы с этим не согласны, а чего вы хотели?

----------


## Юань Дин

> Некоторые аспекты философии теософии и Буддизма могут расходиться, обряды, которых в теософии нет - тем более, а вот практика по сути совпадает, как и самые основы философии.


Здравствуйте, Кайвасату.
Я давно на Портале ТО спрашивал про практику в теософии (традиции Елены Петровны), т.к. это интересующий меня вопрос до сих пор (определенного ответа со ссылками на источники я не нашел).
В буддизме полно практики. И это есть самое привлекательное и интересное в нем.
Я хотел найти много практики и в теософии, т.к. до сего дня знаю только о наличие в ней теории и умозаключений, не связанных с какими либо тело/духодвижениями по преобразованию ума.
Вероятно, я не прав. К тому же я не говорю про АЙ, где полно практики, о которой Вы пишите на Вашем форуме АЙ.
Не могли бы Вы дать в личку практические рекомендации по преобразованию ума, данные Еленой Петровной Блаватской.
Это интересно мне; в открытом форуме я об этом не буду писать.

С уважением.
Д.Б.

З.Ы.: Видите ли, по причине ненахождения практики в теософии (я не говорю про АЙ), некоторые люди уходят из нее в религиозные системы. Так как в религии человек живет и действует внутри духовной среды. Переживает ее. Имеет ритуалы, разные практики. Все это удовлетворяет потребность человека в религии. Человек живет полной жизнью. К сожалению, теософия не всегда может удовлетворить потребность человека в религиозности, т.к. там он не находит ни ритуалов, ни особых практик. Только теория и игра чувств, воображение и мечтания. Хотелось бы думать, что это не так.

Еще раз скажу, что это не касается Ай, в которой человек живет и практикует как в нормальной религиозной системе, тем самым удовлетворяя свои потребности в религиозности.

----------


## Ноки

> Это, что то очень редкое должно быть


Значительную помощь для оказал ретрит в школе Кван Ум позволивший проявить пустотную находчивость и на буддийском форуме при всей моей эзотеричности.  :Smilie:

----------


## Юань Дин

Кайвасату: Некоторые аспекты философии теософии и Буддизма могут расходиться, обряды, которых в теософии нет - тем более, а вот практика по сути совпадает, как и самые основы философии

И еще вопрос, что Вы в данной цитате имели ввиду под практикой, очищенной от ритуалов и обрядов? Как это выглядит? Имеется ввиду практика осознанности?

Я вот сейчас пришел с работы и имею желание сесть в лотос, визуализировать Авалокитешвару и начать читать его мантру, желая всем благо. Это тоже есть чисто конкретная практика.
Православный сегодня перед сном зажжет лампаду у иконы и будет читать молитвы на сон грядущий. И это есть чисто конкретная практика.

Практика должна трансформировать сознание для перехода на Тот Берег.

А какое бы желание практики возникло у теософа? В чем заключается его практика? Как это выглядит со стороны? Кто его встретит после смерти? И как он будет переходить на Тот Берег? Какую механику, действия, методы для этого использует?

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Юань Дин

У меня есть мысль, что теософ как одинокий странник: православные его не принимают, буддисты тоже не принимают. Он как бы не в нутри ни одного эгрегора, за которым можно спрятаться, принять в нем Прибежище.
Даже дикари в Африке принимают Прибежище в каких-то там камнях и деревьях. Может, это им помогает после смерти.
А в чем есть Прибежище теософа? Он ведь не так силен духом, чтобы не потеряться в реальности без помощи одного из действующих религиозных эгрегоров.
Я боюсь, если Прибежище в Елене Петровне, обычной русской женщине. "Не надейтеся на князи, на сыны человеческия, в нихже несть спасения. Изыдет дух eго и возвратится в землю свою. В той день погибнут вся помышления eго". (Псалом 145, 3 – 4)

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Можете и далее пребывать со своим самодостаточным смехом типа "гы-гы".


Не "гы-гы", ув. Кайвасу, а именно "бугага". Смех, знаете ли, даёт заряд хорошего настроения на весь день, и творчество мадам ЕПБ обладает этим весьма полезным свойством - оно трагикомично.
Вот, ещё великолепные перлы:

Из "Разоблачённой Изиды":



> Под  буддхизмом , поэтому, мы подразумеваем ту религию, которая буквально означает доктрину мудрости и которая появилась на много веков раньше *метафизической философии Сиддхартха Шакьямуни.*


И, несколько цитат из шедевра творческого полёта некомпетентной фантазии. Выборочно, ибо тут не представляется возможным процитировать весь шизариум, озаглавленный буддийской махатмой ЕПБ как *ТАЙНА БУДДЫ*:




> Будучи понятым эзотерически, Вишну есть и Сагуна и Ниргуна (с атрибутами
> и без атрибутов). В первом аспекте Вишну является предметом экзотерического культа и поклонения; во втором, как Ниргуна, он представляет собою *кульминацию всей совокупности духовной мудрости во Вселенной ─ короче говоря, Нирвану** ─ и поклоняющимися ему являются все философские умы. В этом эзотерическом смысле *Владыка Будда был воплощением Маха Вишну*
> 
> Это с философской и чисто духовной точки зрения. Однако, с плана
> иллюзий, как можно бы сказать, или с земной точки зрения, посвященные
> знают, что *Он был непосредственным воплощением одного из первоначальных "Семи Сынов Света", находимых в каждой Теогонии ─ Дхьян-Чоханов, чья миссия заключается в том, чтобы от одной вечности (эона) до другой следить за духовным благосостоянием порученных им регионов.* Об этом уже было сказано в "Эзотерическом Буддизме".
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


И т.д., и т.п.  :Cry:  :Big Grin:  Смех сквозь слёзы, абалдеть

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Сергей Волков

Эзотерики такие эзотерики.
Не позорьтесь, уйдите с БФ, быстро, решительно.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Продолжение:




> Он снова родился как Шанкара, величайший учитель ведантистов в Индии,
> чья философия ─ целиком построенная на основных аксиомах вечного
> Откровения, Шрути или первоначальной Религии Мудрости, на которой
> также до того основал свою философию Будда
> 
> [...]
> 
> Был ли тогда Шанкарачарья Гаутамой Буддой в новой личной форме? Может
> быть, читатель только еще больше смутится, если ему сказать, что
> ...


Остральная Санта-Барбара  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Ноки

Наш позор - Ваш позор Сергей Волков! Решительно не уподобляйтесь сектантам, несите достойно заветы Благословенного! Или у Вас эксклюзив на Учение Будды?

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Решительно не уподобляйтесь сектантам, несите достойно заветы Благословенного!


Вот так? >>




> Абсолютно необходимо изучать доктрину о буддах эзотерически и понимать тонкие различия между различными планами существования, чтобы правильно понять вышеизложенное.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Достижение нирваны в теле при жизни на этой земле было единственным, чем он был обязан тому, что уже в предыдущих воплощениях достиг высоких степеней на "Пути Дзиан"


??

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ноки

Карма Дордже Чуть поспокойнее и потише, без в пику, что бы я смог свою обувь поставить перед Вами себе на голову.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Цитата ламы ЕПБ из некой "Книги Дзиан":



> "Достигнув Пути Освобождения [Тхар-лам] от перевоплощения, больше
> нельзя совершать Тулпа,* ибо стать Паранирвани ─ значит закончить круг
> Семеричного Ку-Сум.** Он погрузил свое заимствованное Дорджесемпа
> [Ваджрасаттва] во Вселенское и стал одно с ним."
> 
> ___________
>  * Тулпа есть добровольное воплощение адепта в живое тело взрослого,
> ребенка или новорожденного младенца.
>  ** Ку-Сум есть тройная форма состояния нирваны и его соответственной
> ...


"Ку-сум", абра-кадабра. Шизотерика! Всё, больше не могу, живот болит  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

Кайвасатту забанен за пропаганду небуддийских взглядов

----------


## Сергей Муай

> Кайвасатту забанен за пропаганду небуддийских взглядов


Решительно протестую против бана Кайвасатту до тех пор, пока им не дан ответ на мой вопрос (сообщение № 424)!!!!  :Mad: 

P.S. Пожалуйста, уж очень сильно в цари хоцца  :Cry: 

 :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Извините, но вход только по приглашению.


Остральный "шенген"?  :Cool:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Мне вообще непонятно, почему такое количество народа подсаживается на неудобовразумительные писания мадам Блаватской. Если хочется эзотеризма и "универсальной традиции", стоящей за всеми религиями, то были люди куда более образованные и талантливые, чем Блаватская и Елена Рерих. Генон, Эвола, Элиаде... Нет, вместо Элиаде читают многотомную полуграмотную муру, от которой никому нет и не может быть *практического* толка, хотя бы в плане получения реальных знаний о духовных традициях мира!

Какая "нетерпимость"?? Ну давайте проведём эксперимент...
Я постоянно нахожусь на канале информационной связи с нынешним генеральным секретарём ЦК Шамбалы.  Шамбала заявляет: Блаватская была агентом тёмных сил и пудрила людям мозги, чтобы скрыть от них истинное знание. Истинное же знание заключается в книгах Роулинг. Гарри Поттер - подлинный аватара, мессия нашего времени. Пророчество о его приходе содержится в советском мультике о крокодиле Гене и Чебурашке:
_Прилетит вдруг волшебник
В голубом вертолёте
И бесплатно покажет кино._
Вы мне не верите? Вы считаете это чушью и сектантством? А-а-а! Вы нетерпимые фанатики!  :Smilie: 

Объясните, Ноки, чем писания Блаватской лучше?

----------

Ersh (23.12.2008), Вова Л. (24.12.2008), Иилья (24.12.2008), Сергей Муай (23.12.2008)

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Кайвасатту забанен за пропаганду небуддийских взглядов


Думаю, на Страшном Суде Вы Ерш вспомните всех неправедно вами забаненных...

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

"Неправедно забаненный" - это сильно!  :Smilie:  Как и посулы "страшного суда" из уст человека, причисляющего себя к традиции дзен. Дивна дела Твоя, Господи...  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Шаман

> Думаю, на Страшном Суде Вы Ерш вспомните всех неправедно вами забаненных...


аффтар жж0т нипадеццки! в мемориз! или в анекдоты

----------


## Ersh

> Думаю, на Страшном Суде Вы Ерш вспомните всех неправедно вами забаненных...


А я все равно обещал - пока последний забаненный не обретет Освобождение от Страданий - я из Сансары ни ногой...

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011), Юрий Никифоров (23.12.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

Страшный суд - это Басманный, чоли?

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Ондрий

> Страшный суд - это Басманный, чоли?


А он рассматривает гражданские иски от забаненных?  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Ноки

> Мне вообще непонятно, почему такое количество народа подсаживается на неудобовразумительные писания мадам Блаватской. Если хочется эзотеризма и "универсальной традиции", стоящей за всеми религиями, то были люди куда более образованные и талантливые, чем Блаватская и Елена Рерих. Генон, Эвола, Элиаде... Нет, вместо Элиаде читают многотомную полуграмотную муру, от которой никому нет и не может быть *практического* толка, хотя бы в плане получения реальных знаний о духовных традициях мира!
> 
> Какая "нетерпимость"?? Ну давайте проведём эксперимент...
> Я постоянно нахожусь на канале информационной связи с нынешним генеральным секретарём ЦК Шамбалы.  Шамбала заявляет: Блаватская была агентом тёмных сил и пудрила людям мозги, чтобы скрыть от них истинное знание. Истинное же знание заключается в книгах Роулинг. Гарри Поттер - подлинный аватара, мессия нашего времени. Пророчество о его приходе содержится в советском мультике о крокодиле Гене и Чебурашке:
> _Прилетит вдруг волшебник
> В голубом вертолёте
> И бесплатно покажет кино._
> Вы мне не верите? Вы считаете это чушью и сектантством? А-а-а! Вы нетерпимые фанатики! 
> 
> Объясните, Ноки, чем писания Блаватской лучше?


Истинные последователи Будды, нити иерархической преемственности которых тянутся и в Шамбалу благодаря практике обладают распознаванием источников и современных Учений Шамбалы, они никогда не будут насмехаться и поносить то что для других свято, ибо знают и видят вне временных рамок какие фундаменты закладываются благодаря им. 
Что стоит Ваша многолетняя практика если Вы этого не понимаете, более того не распознаёте!?
Приоткрываются в каждом столетии новые грани в том числе и Учения Благословенного, но почему Вам не хватает сил для распознавания этих граней, почему Вы своей практикующей рукой перечёркиваете труд в поте лица наших предстоятелей человечества?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А он рассматривает гражданские иски от забаненных?


Так они ждут, када он наступит, а туда надо придти!




> Истинные последователи Будды, нити иерархической преемственности которых тянутся и в Шамбалу благодаря практике обладают распознаванием источников и современных Учений Шамбалы, они никогда не будут насмехаться и поносить то что для других свято, ибо знают и видят вне временных рамок какие фундаменты закладываются благодаря им.
> Что стоит Ваша многолетняя практика если Вы этого не понимаете, более того не распознаёте!?
> Приоткрываются в каждом столетии новые грани в том числе и Учения Благословенного, но почему Вам не хватает сил для распознавания этих граней, почему Вы своей практикующей рукой перечёркиваете труд в поте лица наших предстоятелей человечества?


"Буддизм - учение для психически здоровых людей" (с) неточное воспроизведение слов ЕСДЛ.

Массоны, предстоятели человечества и прочие благодетели идут лесом.




> Нет, вместо Элиаде читают многотомную полуграмотную муру, от которой никому нет и не может быть практического толка, хотя бы в плане получения реальных знаний о духовных традициях мира!


Да, вот такая мы деревенщина. )

----------


## Ноки

Пампкин Голова, пусть голова Вам не мешает!  :Smilie:  С наступающим Рождеством!

----------


## Поляков

> какие фундаменты закладываются благодаря им.


Фундамент персональной клетки в одном из нижних миров?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> но почему Вам не хватает сил для *распознавания этих граней*, почему Вы своей практикующей рукой перечёркиваете труд в поте лица наших предстоятелей человечества?


Потому что это не Дхарма, а выдумки теософической махатмы, нахватавшейся по кусочку из разных учений и смешавшей всё в кучу, как попало. Как раз знание темы позволяет нам распознать фальшивку. Например:



> Все, что можно было сказать о Цонкапе, было опубликовано в статье
> "Перевоплощение в Тибете". Сообщалось, что этот реформатор не был,
> как утверждали ученые парсы, воплощением одного из небесных Дхьяни,
> или пяти небесных Будд, якобы сотворенных Шакьямуни после того, как
> он вознесся в нирвану, но что *он был воплощением самого Амита Будды*.


Цонкапа - будда Амитабха?? Эта пять. :Smilie: 
Можем конечно предположить, что теософическая махатма вовсе не сама выдала такой перл, но астральные учителя её совершили досадную ошибку, всё перепутав и назвав _Дже Цонкапу воплощением будды Амитабхи_, тогда как фактически, в реальности-за-окном, он был признан воплощением _бодхисаттвы Манджруши_.
В любом случае, теософический, эзотерический и пр. "буддхизм" ЕПБ - это бред, роспись в отсутствии элементарных знаний, а не "новые грани".

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Цитата ламы ЕПБ из некой "Книги Дзиан"


Здесь:
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...shambhala.html

о "книге дзиан":




> ...Тибетским источником учений, представленных в «Тайной доктрине», по утверждению Блаватской, являются «Строфы дхьяны» («The Stanzas of Dzyan») — первый том комментариев к семи секретным книгам Kiu-te. Ее «Kiu-te» — это своеобразная транскрипция тибетского rgyud-sde, что означает «раздел тантры» и является заглавием к первой части Кангьюра — свода тибетских переводов учений Будды. Dzyan — это транскрипция санскритского слова dhyana (по-японски zen) и означает ментальную стабильность. Блаватская знала, что Калачакра-тантра была первой в тантрическом разделе Кангьюра, так как она упоминала этот факт в одной из своих записей. Однако она объясняла, что семь тайных книг не вошли в состав опубликованного «Kiu-te», и поэтому мы не найдем ничего похожего на «Строфы дхьяны» в данном сборнике...


получается это Дзэн/Чань  :Smilie:  забавно...

там же всё о Шамбале, точнее о тех мифах в которые сейчас некоторые свято верят.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Такое ощущение, что местные пенсионеры с гор просто пошутили над ЕПБ.

"ЕПБ: - здравствуйте, не подскажите как пройти до Шамбалы?
Местный пенсионер с гор(МПГ): - Шамбала, хм.. знаю, я оттуда.
ЕПБ: - я как раз вас искала!
МПГ: - разрешите представиться, Махатма (на подобие "Царь, очень приятно, царь...")
и т.д."

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Тацумоку

> Решительно протестую против бана Кайвасатту до тех пор, пока им не дан ответ на мой вопрос (сообщение № 424)!!!! 
> P.S. Пожалуйста, *уж очень сильно в цари хоцца*


Коллега, оно вам надо? Замучаетесь ведь выполнять просьбы истинных буддхистов: кому сидхи, кому просветление, кому дом с видом на горы-и-море, кому 90-60-90, кому мерседес на Кристмас... А сани-то не резиновые, да ещё эти олени... ))))))))))

----------

Сергей Муай (24.12.2008)

----------


## PampKin Head

Свежая версия: в качестве махатм выступал Яхве (с учетом местного колорита).

----------


## Сергей Волков

> Наш позор - Ваш позор Сергей Волков! Решительно не уподобляйтесь сектантам, несите достойно заветы Благословенного! Или у Вас эксклюзив на Учение Будды?





> Карма Дордже Чуть поспокойнее и потише, без в пику, что бы я смог свою обувь поставить перед Вами себе на голову.


Никто меня не любит, никто не приголубит... продолжение ищите сами.

----------


## Ноки

> Фундамент персональной клетки в одном из нижних миров?


Хорошое лаконичное описание современного положения дел в буддизме.
Сколько же умных практикующих паразитируют на Учении Благословенного!
Эта тема наглядный пример!

----------


## Тацумоку

Ну, чего зенки вылупили, паразиты! ))))))

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Сколько же умных практикующих паразитируют на Учении Благословенного!
> Эта тема наглядный пример!


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Хорошая мина при плохой игре.  :Smilie:  Настоящий картёжник, даже припёртый козырями (аллюзия не на критиков мадам ЕПБ, а на её же собственные слова, да), и бровью не поведёт. Тексты теософической махатмы полны ляпов, фактически росписей в собственной некомпетентности. Но бренд ЕПБ и ныне продаётся.
Ноки, Вы играете в покер?  :Wink:

----------


## Поляков

> Сколько же умных практикующих паразитируют на Учении Благословенного!


Не обижайтесь. Воспринимаайте это как проявляение Парабрамана через Прекосмическую Мыслеоснову.  :Wink:

----------

Иилья (24.12.2008)

----------


## Ноки

Ваши козыря краплёные вашим умом но не практикой здесь Карма Дордже. Я не собираюсь метать здесь бисер (эзотерической практики) ибо знаю что это здесь не уместно.  Практики в этой теме практически у всех последователей Будды не видно, кпд очень низко. Благо я могу отличить Ваши вывертышные мины ума от ваших трепетных сердец. Если я играю, то всегда по крупному, бывает ставкой и моя жизнь. Я не проигрываю, даже если меня и выводят из игры устранением.

----------


## Ноки

> Не обижайтесь. Воспринимаайте это как проявляение Парабрамана через Прекосмическую Мыслеоснову.


Ни сколько не обижаюсь. Мне по сердцу глубина мысли идущей через Вас.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Ваши козыря краплёные вашим умом но не практикой здесь Карма Дордже.


Нет, это ведь не мои слова, и не каких-то критиков, которых всегда можно обвинить в предвзятости. Это цитаты мадам ЕПБ, первоисточник так сказать, её собственные слова. Почувствуйте разницу - не обвинение в некомпетентности и лжи, а фактически собственноручно подписанное в том признание.




> Я не собираюсь метать здесь бисер (эзотерической практики) ибо знаю что это здесь не уместно.


Абсолютно верно. "Эзотерические практики" тут неуместны, это не сумасшедший дом.




> Если я играю, то всегда по крупному, бывает ставкой и моя жизнь.


В таком случае - прошу не воспринимать как наезд - Вам следует обратиться к квалифицированному специалисту. Не затягивайте, чрезмерное увлечение мезотерическими экспериментами с собственной психикой, как правило, приводит к потере адекватности и психического здоровья.

----------


## Поляков

> Ни сколько не обижаюсь. Мне по сердцу глубина мысли идущей через Вас.


Какая мысль? Это проекция планетарного луча на астральное тело.  :Big Grin: 

Скажите, когда Курехин утверждал что Ленин был грибом и одновременно радиоволной, он действовал в рамках теософской парадигмы?

----------


## Ноки

О Карма Дордже! Вы наверное не знаете как ум умеет манипулировать первоисточниками. Да и нужно побыть в шкуре ЕПБ что бы ее понять, Вы готовы на столь глубокое погружение?
Квалифицированный специалист у меня есть и сейчас Он не менее квалифицирован чем буддийский Лама. Говорить о Нём здесь то же будет не уместным. Он и направляет мои сознательные шаги в том или ином направлении.

----------


## Ноки

> Какая мысль? Это проекция планетарного луча на астральное тело. 
> 
> Скажите, когда Курехин утверждал что Ленин был грибом и одновременно радиоволной, он действовал в рамках теософской парадигмы?


Ну пусть это будет мой упс.  :Smilie: 

В рамках едоков грибов.

Помните из письма Ленина Плеханову: Вчера поел грибов, самочувствие изумительное!
Скажу Вам символьным языком: гриб это девятка,  шляпка гриба позволяет как вы говорите обеспечить проекцию планетарного луча на астральное тело на весь ареал ее охвата в том числе и на квантово-радиоволновом уровне (а это уже генетика) что и получилось с октябрьской революцией, хотя явленные формы (марксистско-ленинская теория и всё что сней связано) могут нести совершенно противоположный заряд. В АЙ это называется Tactica Adversa, она оправдана в случаях просветления аггресивной среды. Так что вполне теософская парадигма.

----------


## Поляков

> Так что вполне теософская парадигма.


 :EEK!:

----------


## Ali

> *Дмитрий Кармапенко* Мне вообще непонятно, почему такое количество народа подсаживается на неудобовразумительные писания мадам Блаватской. Если хочется эзотеризма и "универсальной традиции", стоящей за всеми религиями, то были люди куда более образованные и талантливые, чем Блаватская и Елена Рерих. Генон, Эвола, Элиаде... Нет, вместо Элиаде читают многотомную полуграмотную муру, от которой никому нет и не может быть практического толка, хотя бы в плане получения реальных знаний о духовных традициях мира!


Ответ не в логике, а в психологии с психиатрией. Там это все уже давно разжевано: "ложная многозначительность", "номинализация" и т.п. Хотите понять причины - изучайте эти науки. Могу сказать, что их узучение весьма пользительно для понимания многого того, что пишется на этом форуме.

----------


## Тацумоку

> Ответ не в логике, а в психологии с психиатрией. Там это все уже давно разжевано: "ложная многозначительность", "номинализация" и т.п. Хотите понять причины - изучайте эти науки. Могу сказать, что их узучение весьма пользительно для понимания многого того, что пишется на этом форуме.


"Дайте ей пирамидона! Пятьсот грамм!" (с)   )))

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Да и нужно побыть в шкуре ЕПБ что бы ее понять, Вы готовы на столь глубокое погружение?


Разумеется нет. Погружения в острал или в ЕПБ, тем более глубокие, чреваты шизофренией, извините.
Чтобы отличить буддизм от подделки, мне нет необходимости погружаться в волшебный эгрегор Блаватской  :Smilie: 



> Квалифицированный специалист у меня есть и сейчас Он не менее квалифицирован чем буддийский Лама. Говорить о Нём здесь то же будет не уместным. Он и направляет мои сознательные шаги в том или ином направлении.


Я имел ввиду другого квалифицированного специалиста. Не Эзотерического Пастыря, а, прошу прощения, специалиста в области психологии, или даже психиатрии, вот.

----------


## Юань Дин

> волшебный эгрегор Блаватской


А ведь некоторые люди верят ей, изучают ее работы всю жизнь, стремятся познать истину таким образом, стараются делать добро всем живым существам. Пусть это не согласуется с буддизмом, но зачем смеяться над тем, что другим дорого. В любом случае у них будет и другое перерождение, другая вера и т.д. Главное, что вынесут из этой жизни - это любовь к людям.

Не всякий разделяет убеждения буддистов, но смеяться над другими путями людей к добру не есть хорошо.

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (24.12.2008)

----------


## Юань Дин

Вот представьте: пожилая бабушка всю жизнь делала людям добро, верила в Христа по православному. Вся ее жизнь была направлена на исполнение 12 заповедей несмотря на тяжелую судьбу. И вот собирается умирать с надеждой, что после смерти Христос заберет ее в рай к ее родителям. Представляете, человек всю жизнь надеялся, жил этой надеждой, верил. Это был его смысл жизни.
И вот приходите Вы, милосердный буддийский бодхисатва, и своей железной логикой растаптываете всю ее надежду, доказывая ей, что она не права и все ее ожидания пусты. Причем доказываете ей так усердно, что она становится убеждена, что Бога нет.

После этого, Вы, наглумившись над верой человека, уходите домой, довольный собой и своей правотой.
А с чем же остается эта старушка? За два часа до смерти она буддисткой не станет. Но и веру в Христа уже потеряла. Тогда она возненавидит всю свою жизнь с этой верой. И в итоге вместо того, чтобы получить благоприятное рождение по заслугам этой жизни, она получит неблагоприятное рождение.

Аналогично не только с этой женщиной с ее православием, но и с теми, кто всю жизнь посвятил изучению других вероисповеданий, а также теософии и пр., и пр.

Давайте не будем разбивать надежды людей. Не нам судить, кто ошибается, а кто нет. После смерти узнаем, кто был прав.
Не по буддийски это - смеяться над братьями по разуму.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> А ведь некоторые люди верят ей, изучают ее работы всю жизнь, стремятся познать истину таким образом, стараются делать добро всем живым существам. Пусть это не согласуется с буддизмом, но зачем смеяться над тем, что другим дорого. В любом случае у них будет и другое перерождение, другая вера и т.д. Главное, что вынесут из этой жизни - это любовь к людям.
> 
> Не всякий разделяет убеждения буддистов, но смеяться над другими путями людей к добру не есть хорошо.


Это не "другие пути", это тупиковые ветви. Искать истину в мезотерических подделках - не только авторства мадам Блаватской, но и прочих подобных авторов - дело безнадёжное. Кроме шуток, это чревато потерей психического здоровья, и крыша у такого искателя поедет намного раньше, чем он найдёт истину.
А смеяться над тем, что глупо - разве плохо?? Смех лучшее лекарство от глупости, он разрушает самые крепкие заблуждения. Я смеюсь не над человеком, а над той или иной смешной фразой, тут нет насмешки над личностью.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Юань Дин

Кайвасату уже забанен, но дикие пляски на уже безжизненном трупе продолжаются. А он это смотрит и ничего не может ответить.
Это так по буддийски - мыть кости тому, кто не может ответить.

----------

Светлана (26.12.2008)

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Не надо не надо, я с ув. Кайвасу в диалог вообще не вступал, не имел такого намерения. Более того, лично я против банить этого господина, ибо на ровном месте возникает "мученик за правду".

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Я смеюсь не над человеком, а над той или иной смешной фразой, тут нет насмешки над личностью.


Нет, Вы смеетесь над человеком (Блаватская). Даже если ее фразы глупы, то не стоит этого делать.
Эти глупые фразы некоторым людей помогают выйти из атеизма. Некоторым помогают как переходное звено к порождению интереса к буддийской литературе.

Да и многие атеисты-интеллигенты вряд ли возмут в руки Типитаку. Им, скорее будут понятнее фразы Блаватской. И то уже хорошо.

Да и многие интересуются не столько содержанием работ Блаватской, сколько идеей ТО о братстве народов не зависимо от цвета кожи и вероисповедания. Во времена Блаватской это было нужно.

Да, пусть она ошибалась. Но она тоже искала правду. И этому посвятила свою жизнь. Ее путь ложный (наверное, я не знаю), но некоторые вдохновляются творить благо именно на этом пути. А творить благо полезно для хорошего перерождения.

Зачем так вот все брать и в грязь  :Frown:

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (24.12.2008)

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Всё это звучит как оправдания. Я - не навязывая свою позицию другим - согласен оправдывать многое, иногда даже глупость и невежество, но не согласен оправдывать умышленный обман и торговлю фальшивками под вывеской Дхармы (или с недобросовестными аллюзиями на Дхарму, не суть). Вот.

----------


## Юань Дин

А я склонен считать, что Блаватская верила в то, что писала. То есть, что это не умышленный обман ради денег.

Лучше бы в этой теме буддисты рассказали Кайвасату о положительных аспектах своей религии. Чем она хороша. Показали бы ее красоту. Узнали бы, а как там у Вас, Кайвасату, в АЙ сказано об том-то и том-то. А знаете, уважаемый Кайвасату, ваше мировоззрение очень интересное, но в нем было бы полезно добавить то-то и то-то из буддизма. И получилось бы очень хорошо.

То есть, надо бы нам не вставать в опозицию, а вести культурный диалог, обмениваться опытом.

----------

Milord (25.12.2008), Тарас (25.12.2008)

----------


## Юань Дин

Я уж не помню, какой святой человек (кажется - православный), говорил как надо обращать людей в свою веру. Ты, говорил, подойди к язычникам, понаблюдай за их обрядом, а потом скажи: да, ребята; у Вас очень хорошая религия, мне она очень нравится; но Вам не хватает в ней того-то и того-то; мы тоже верим в Ваши идеалы, но есть еще более высокие горизонты. И таким образом, терпеливо разъясняя новые горизонты, интегрирует православие в сознание этих людей.

То есть, надо обмениваться идеями, а не забивать ногами.

Обратите внимание, например, что православные миссионеры поступают очень умно, объявляя все остальные религии не ложными, а не обладающими ВСЕЙ полнотой истины. И, естественно, людям после этого хочется поизучать эту полноту православия  :Smilie: 

А у нас как обычно - буддизм один прав, а все остальное ложь. Сектантство какое-то.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А зачем обращать людей в свою веру? И зачем я должен прикидываться, что теософская мура мне интересна?

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Юань Дин

> А зачем обращать людей в свою веру? И зачем я должен прикидываться, что теософская мура мне интересна?


Да не надо обращать. Просто молча проходить мимо и не помогать другим пинать иноверца ногами. А еще лучше - объяснить пинающим, что пинать не есть хорошо для любой религии.
А после этого опять молча идти дальше.

Обычно на форумах действует такой принцип: про иноверца сказали что-то с подколом. И я подколю. Мне спасибо скажут. Кто-то еще посмеялся. А вот и хорошо, и я посмеюсь. И т.д. А потом так весело всем вместе пинать синхронно. Да еще на своем родном ресурсе, где свои в обиду не дадут, а чужак выглядит как один в поле.
А потом чужака банят, и продолжают ему мыть кости.

Лучше так не делать. А еще лучше побывать в роли этого чужака на форуме иной религии, чтобы познать, как горько, когда так вот дружно пинают и друг друга хвалят, кто посильней пнул.

Я вот видел одного товарища на форуме АЙ. Так вот, что-то без поддержки единоверцев, он там мало продержался и больше не пишет. Хотя никто никого не пинал, просто людям буддизм не интересен был. Как человек перестал писать, так и тема на этом остановилась. Да и у человека не было серьезных аргументов в защиту буддизма, но его никто на смех не поднимал. Просто сказали, что он фанатик. И все.

----------

Аньезка (25.12.2008), Тарас (25.12.2008), Хайам (24.12.2008)

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Читал некоторые труды Блаватской и Вы Карма Дордже правы, смех не просто лучшее, а порой единственное лекарство против глупости.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Ноки

> А зачем обращать людей в свою веру? И зачем я должен прикидываться, что теософская мура мне интересна?


Вот теперь скажите что бы сказал Будда на Вашем месте? Вы последователь Будды который являл образец сострадания и мудрости,какой пример Вы подаёте здесь воочию на форуме?

----------


## Эдуард

Самый  короткий  анекдот.
" Лама  Елена  Блаватская"

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Открываем серию коротких теософических анекдотов.

"Махатма Мория, ученик Цонкапы"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ноки

Будда ученик Карма Дордже

----------


## Поляков

> Вот представьте: пожилая бабушка всю жизнь делала людям добро, верила в Христа по православному. Вся ее жизнь была направлена на исполнение 12 заповедей несмотря на тяжелую судьбу


У христиан как бы 10 заповедей, даже несмотря на тяжелую судьбу. Ложное воззрение влечет за собой рождение в 3-х низших мирах, ничего не поделаешь. В этой гипотетической ситуации с бабушкой, лучше быть атеистом и совершать благие поступки.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Milord

Не поленился и прочитал весь топик.
Никогда не думал, что буддисты такие злые. Или это только на этом форуме?
На всякий случай - я буддист и не принимаю учение ЕПБ, но то как вели себя "буддисты" тут, очень похоже на каких-нить христианских/мусульманских фанатиков.
Кураев нервно курит в стороне!

Я в шоке, народ! Вы че?

----------

Ali (25.12.2008), Yeshe (25.12.2008), Аньезка (25.12.2008), Светлана (26.12.2008), Тарас (25.12.2008), Хайам (25.12.2008), Юань Дин (25.12.2008)

----------


## Aleksey L.

да все наоборот, буддисты - не буддисты. христиане - не христиане. 

а тема агни-йоги и блаватских ---- просторная ниша для дешевого манипуляторства и политически-религиозно окрашенных ролевых игрищ на социально-провинциальной арене (инет-циркачества). 

умные достаточно люди постоянно ищут легких жертв на ниве религии

----------

Ali (25.12.2008), Вова Л. (25.12.2008), Поляков (25.12.2008)

----------


## Ali

> У христиан как бы 10 заповедей, даже несмотря на тяжелую судьбу. Ложное воззрение влечет за собой рождение в 3-х низших мирах, ничего не поделаешь. В этой гипотетической ситуации с бабушкой, лучше быть атеистом и совершать благие поступки.


С чего это вы взяли, что ложные воззрения ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО влекут воплощение в 3-х низших мирах? Вы считаете, что воплощение в мире людей, асуров и небожителей - это результат ИСТИННЫХ воззрений??? Почему бы добросердечной бабушке и не воплотиться в мире небожителей  кама-локи?

----------

Дмитрий Певко (25.12.2008), Хайам (25.12.2008), Юань Дин (25.12.2008)

----------


## Milord

> Почему бы добросердечной бабушке и не воплотиться в мире небожителей  кама-локи?


+1. Согласен.
Выход из Сансары -- это прерогатива Буддизма, тут без вопросов. 
Но родиться небожителем для "добросердечной бабушки" вполне посильная задача.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Да не надо обращать. Просто молча проходить мимо и не помогать другим пинать иноверца ногами.


Извините, это они пусть проходят мимо. Здесь буддийский форум, и нечего засорять его своим спамом. Мест для общения "эзотериков" и теософов в Сети более чем достаточно.




> Вот теперь скажите что бы сказал Будда на Вашем месте? Вы последователь Будды который являл образец сострадания и мудрости


...И именно из сострадания и мудрости не раз критиковал современные ему индуистские воззрения, например.

http://spiritual.ru/lib/tevi.html



> Подобно тому, Васеттха, как в веренице слепых, держащихся друг за друга, ни первый не видит, ни средний не видит, ни последний не видит, точно так же, Васеттха, и в словах брахманов, сведущих в трех ведах, как в веренице слепых, ни первый не видит, ни средний не видит, ни последний не видит. И слова этих брахманов, сведущих в трех ведах, оказываются смешными, оказываются болтовней, оказываются тщетными, оказываются пустыми.


Попробую сказать, как Будда:
Подобно тому, Ноки, как в веренице слепых, держащихся друг за друга, ни первый не видит, ни средний не видит, ни последний не видит, точно так же, Ноки, и в словах теософов и рериховцев, сведущих в "Тайной доктрине" и "Агни-йоге", как в веренице слепых, ни первый не видит, ни средний не видит, ни последний не видит. И слова этих теософов и рериховцев, сведущих в "Тайной доктрине" и "Агни-йоге", оказываются смешными, оказываются болтовней, оказываются тщетными, оказываются пустыми.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> А я склонен считать, что Блаватская верила в то, что писала. То есть, что это не умышленный обман ради денег.


Вот как считала сама Блаватская:




> Я согласилась бы на двадцать лет страданий, я с готовностью приняла бы жизнь, полную физической боли, если бы могла вернуть простую, теплую веру моей юности!.. В то время я верила, по крайней мере, во что-то, хотя бы в русского Бога. А сейчас, когда я живу в сравнительной роскоши и меня почитают язычники и эти дураки англичане, я утратила веру во что бы то ни было. Я не верю ни во что, кроме бесконечной глупости человечества. Все мои идеалы исчезли навсегда, и у меня больше нет причин жить для чего-нибудь или кого-нибудь. Но я живу, потому что жизнь не оставляет меня в одиночестве, к тому же самоубийство было бы слишком постыдным выходом из положения.


(Блаватская Е.П. Письма. — М., 1994. — С. 355, 361—372.)

----------

Kарма Дордже (25.12.2008), Александр Владленович Белоусов (26.12.2008), Дондог (23.04.2011), Сергей Муай (25.12.2008), Шаман (25.12.2008)

----------


## Ноки

Письмо Блаватской к ее тёте Фадеевой



> Я верю в незримого и всеобщего Бога, в абстрактный Дух Божий, а не в антропоморфное Божество. Я верю в бессмертие божественного Духа в каждом человеке, но я не верю в бессмертие каждого человека, ибо я верю в справедливость Бога. Человек должен завоевать право вхождения в Царство Божье добрыми делами и праведной жизнью; но я не могу поверить, что любому негодяю, любому атеисту, любому убийце в кульминационный момент его борьбы достаточно воскликнуть, повинуясь чувству страха: «Я верую! Я верую, что Сын Божий умер за меня на Кресте», – и он будет поставлен наравне с добрым и праведным человеком.





> с точки зрения теософов, прощение грехов, включая уничтожение последствий преступления, не может быть высшей справедливостью. Бог – это нечто настолько великое, настолько непостижимое для нас, ничтожных земляных червей, что не стоит тратить время на споры о Божественной Сущности. Ее проявлением стало появление на земле Бога, ставшего человеком: «Ecco Homo», следуйте за Ним, ступайте по Его пути. И пока он живет, просите Его о помощи; в это я верю безоговорочно – но только не в помощь Великого Бога – что мы собой представляем в Его глазах? А в помощь Его Сына, представляющего человеческий род и каждую секунду умирающего на кресте за все зло мира. Он указал нам путь, но не в синагогах или храмах, как это делали фарисеи, а в Его собственном Храме, то есть в глубине нашего собственного сердца, сердца каждого из нас. «Разве не знаете, что вы суть Храм Божий?» – спрашивал Святой Павел. Постарайтесь искупить свои грехи делая добро, небесполезным раскаянием, а делами своими, и тогда карающий закон не тронет вас. Во время своей хрупкой земной жизни, не жалея сил, старайтесь как можно теснее сблизиться со своим собственным, личным Богом, со своим божественным Духом, тогда ваша душа станет бессмертной; разрушая же узы, связывающие вас с Ним, вы отворачиваетесь от Божьего посланца, от Христа, и Он, в свою очередь, отворачивается от вас.


Приложите это не к христианству а буддизму.

----------


## Fritz

> Никогда не думал, что буддисты такие злые. Или это только на этом форуме?


На этом наоборот - самые добрые собрались. 
Лучше всего определиться с тем, что есть доброе, а что злое. На этом форуме считается, что Блаватская и эзотерики - это злое, а вот стать буддой (бодхичитта) - это доброе. Жалость к заблуждениям Блаватской и эзотериков - тоже злое.
Кураев не курит.

----------


## Ersh

> Не поленился и прочитал весь топик.
> Никогда не думал, что буддисты такие злые. Или это только на этом форуме?
> На всякий случай - я буддист и не принимаю учение ЕПБ, но то как вели себя "буддисты" тут, очень похоже на каких-нить христианских/мусульманских фанатиков.
> Кураев нервно курит в стороне!
> 
> Я в шоке, народ! Вы че?


Лучше внимательно читайте Правила Форума. Особенно про недопущение коверкания русского языка. Устное замечание.

----------


## Юань Дин

А давайте, дабы не распаляться друг с другом, введем в правила форума банить за темы, не соответствующие конструктивному диалогу между религиями, теософическими движениями и т.д. Напишем, что на БФ будем допускать только темы, связанные с буддизмом непосредственно (как на  форуме "Пробуждение" ). То есть сделаем форум наподобие закрытых форумов учебных групп виртуальных университетов в системе открытого образования OPENET.
Меньше лишних колебаний мысли - спокойнее общение.

Будет очень хорошо. И сообщений мало, например:
"-Как переводится такой-то термин с пали?
-Так-то.
- Спасибо".
Или другая тема:
"- Где я могу найти такую-то сутру?
- Там-то.
- Спасибо".

Вот и все. Чистая академия.
А то сидим тут и болтаем, как интернет-любители буддизма (потому что модно)  :Smilie: 

И замнем эту тему.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Денис Борисович, я лично очень спокоен. Это у кого-то другого серьёзные эмоциональные проблемы из-за взвешенной, аргументированной критики теософии и той ерунды, которую мадам Блаватская писала о буддизме. Считаю, что поднятая тема важна и полезна, и не вижу смысла её заминать. С невежеством нужно бороться.

Напоминаю правила форума:



> *Форум посвящен обсуждению вопросов связанных с Буддизмом.*
> (...)
> Представители других религий и учений должны придерживаться правил, принятых на Буддийском форуме. *Если вы пришли на форум с искренним интересом узнать о Дхарме, четко сформулируйте и напишите свой вопрос.*
> (...)
> Цитирование источников, относящихся к другим вероучениям *в пропагандистских целях*, а также ссылки на небуддийские религиозные сайты будут рассматриваться как *миссионерская деятельность*. Подобные сообщения будут удаляться, участникам будут выноситься предупреждения.


Совершенно очевидно, что люди вроде Кайвасату и Ноки приходят сюда для проповеди теософии, а не для того, чтобы задать вопросы по буддизму. Они, видите ли, лучше нас знают, что такое буддизм, потому что у них наставники, "не менее компетентные, чем тибетский лама". Опыт показывает, что всякие вразумления в этом случае бесполезны. Люди просто стали фанатичными приверженцами особой, своей религии (пусть и считают её почему-то универсальной). Моё мнение: если человек не реагирует на рациональные убеждения и предупреждения модераторов, нужно банить.

Вот Ноки мне вывалил цитату не пойми о чём в ответ на цитату из Блаватской, где она прямо признаётся, что не верит в собственное учение и обманывает глупцов-англичан, чтобы продолжать жить в роскоши. Это не диспут, а цирк какой-то.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011), куру хунг (25.12.2008), Юань Дин (25.12.2008)

----------


## Поляков

> С чего это вы взяли, что ложные воззрения ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО влекут воплощение в 3-х низших мирах? Вы считаете, что воплощение в мире людей, асуров и небожителей - это результат ИСТИННЫХ воззрений??? Почему бы добросердечной бабушке и не воплотиться в мире небожителей  кама-локи?


Ложные взгляды  - одно из 10 неблагих деяний. ("Если не считать убийства, то самое тяжкое из десяти неблагих действий - придерживаться ложных взглядов." Патрул Ринпоче) Как следствие рождение в одном из 3-х низжих миров.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Если бы это было так, высшие миры сансары были бы пусты.  :Smilie:  ИМХО, речь идёт о наставлениях для практика Ваджраяны, который неправильно практикует из-за ложных воззрений. Ни у одного из буддийских учителей я не встречал наставлений в том духе, что иноверцы дружно отправляются в нижние миры. Калу Ринпоче писал, что практикующие других религий могут благодаря обретённой нравственности и благим деяниям переродиться в высших мирах сансары. И сам Будда Шакьямуни в "Дхаммападе" говорит: праведники отправляются на небеса, освободившиеся от желаний достигают нирваны.

----------

Юань Дин (25.12.2008)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Ложные взгляды  - одно из 10 неблагих деяний. ("Если не считать убийства, то самое тяжкое из десяти неблагих действий - придерживаться ложных взглядов." Патрул Ринпоче) Как следствие рождение в одном из 3-х низжих миров.


Обычно в комментариях уточняется, что под ложными взглядами тут понимается, к примеру, не верить в закон причины и следствия, считать, что неблагие действия несут благой плод, или что все позволено и т.д.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

> А давайте, дабы не распаляться друг с другом, введем в правила форума банить за темы, не соответствующие конструктивному диалогу между религиями, теософическими движениями и т.д. Напишем, что на БФ будем допускать только темы, связанные с буддизмом непосредственно (как на  форуме "Пробуждение" ). То есть сделаем форум наподобие закрытых форумов учебных групп виртуальных университетов в системе открытого образования OPENET.
> Меньше лишних колебаний мысли - спокойнее общение.
> 
> Будет очень хорошо. И сообщений мало, например:
> "-Как переводится такой-то термин с пали?
> -Так-то.
> - Спасибо".
> Или другая тема:
> "- Где я могу найти такую-то сутру?
> ...


Денис Борисович, все решается гораздо проще, не нужно никаких изменений в правилах, можно просто не читать тем, не связанных с буддизмом и не учавствовать в них.

----------


## Поляков

> Обычно в комментариях уточняется, что под ложными взглядами тут понимается, к примеру, не верить в закон причины и следствия, считать, что неблагие действия несут благой плод, или что все позволено и т.д.


"К ложным взглядам относятся отрицание закона причины и следствия кармических действий или воззрения этернализма и нигилизма ." ("Слова моего всеблагого учителя" Патрул Ринпоче).

Как-то читал в Ламриме, что ложное воззрение ведет к рождения в 3-х низших мирах, в мире людей, но с проблемами (умственная или физическая неполноценность) и в "удаленных местах, где не проповедуют Дхарму" (если не ошибаюсь). 

И я как бы не против, что бы православные бабушки рождались на небесах, если что.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Ноки

Дмитрий, да какая проповедь на буддийском форуме! Ну зачем же додумывать!
Если Вы буддийский практик, то почему же Ваше спокойствие приводит к оскорбительному тону с Вашей стороны подтасовывая его под правила форума:"вразумления в этом случае бесполезны" ,  "Люди просто стали фанатичными приверженцами ".
Вот Вы пишете: "если человек не реагирует на рациональные убеждения и предупреждения модераторов, нужно банить". Где же в Вашей речи практическая буддийская рациональность - одна профильтрованная сквозь призму Ваших представлений о теософии фанатичная убеждённость с крючками вырванных в приемлемом Вам ключе цитат из первоисточников?
Самое интересное что да же видя это, я так не считаю и лишь пытаюсь разобраться в путях наиболее приемлемого и продуктивного общения без банов между нами.
Вы поймите, штампы слов которые основаны на первоисточниках буддийских или теософских - это ложные взгляды, и если Вы не являете здесь практического понимания этого то вы являетесь тем слепым буддистом который ведёт других по форуму и вместе с ними падает в яму ложных представлений.
Как только Вы явите практику не где то там сидя в медитации, а здесь на форуме прямо сейчас, то не ужели пристальные внимания обращённые к Вам этого не заметят? Более того, это может раскрыть доселе неведомые горизонты практики Вашей.
Поэтому  я здесь не для проповеди, а исключительно для нахождения наиглубокого взаимопонимания между нами при всей кажущейся иррациональности этого.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

Дмитрий Кармапенко



> Извините, это они пусть проходят мимо. Здесь буддийский форум, и нечего засорять его своим спамом.


Удивляюсь я подобным высказываниям. Ну ладно, есть недалекие люди, которым только бы посмеяться над кем-нибудь, есть еще религиозные фанатики, им тоже простительно... Но Вы, Дмитрий, производили впечатление умного, независимого человека. Неужели сломали вас?
По поводу вашего замечания. Мол, пусть эти люди проходят мимо. Давайте начнем сначала. Эта тема была начата вполне правоверным буддистом в тоне насмешки над нашей действительно великой соотечественницей. И раз эта тема на протяжении полугода не была удалена значит она соответствует тематике форума. (или она как раз и была сохранена в качестве поржать-поиздеваться?) А раз так, то значит всегда найдутся люди которых покоробит сам тон и они вступятся за нее. Ну как эти люди могут пройти мимо и не вступиться?! Так чего тогда стоит ваше замечание? Ведь оно бессмысленно...
По поводу Кайвасату, а также якобы его пропаганды. Считаю, что этот человек удивительно толерантен. В его постах нет пропаганды теософии, неужели это непонятно?! Он просто пытался объяснить здесь, что в любом учении есть крупицы истины и многие люди начинают свое духовное восхождение именно с нечетких, разбавленных, эмоциональных учений. Как можно бояться цитат из теософского учения на буддийском форуме? Неужели возможно что человек, понимающий высшую математику будет смеяться или будет бояться человека, знающего ее на уровне второго класса?
Этими словами я не хочу оскорбить симпатизирующих теософии, т.к. считаю что и это тоже настоящий путь. Для меня любой путь, даже мирской - это тоже путь...

Резюмирую, хочу пожелать всем быть терпимыми. Конечно, для меня дикость, что запросто банят хороших, умных людей, только просто потому что человек имеет свои взгляды и не боится высказать их. И хотя я уже в общем то привык к этому на здешнем форуме, но все-равно каждый раз в шоке. (согласен, противоречие).

У меня есть предложение противоположное предложению Дениса Борисовича. А не открыть ли на этом форуме некий раздел где каждый может высказаться на тему любого учения, любой религии? Подумайте сами, сколько бы замечательных, светлых людей к нам бы пришло...
Вы скажете, это будет в ущерб буддизму. А в чем ущерб то? Если вы не хотите общаться ни о чем кроме буддизма, так и не заходите в тот раздел, не будоражьте свой ум, настроенный на буддийскую традицию. Я не вижу тут проблемы. А если зашли бы, то в самый раз потренировали бы свое дружелюбие и равное отношение к людям разных традиций, ибо разве не это провозглашается в качестве одного из идеалов и буддисткой традиции?

С другой стороны, это было бы верным и с точки зрения духа правил форума, а не только буквы. Вот, например, такие цитаты из правил:

"Не допускаются оскорбительные и неуважительные высказывания по отношению к Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе." А теперь встаньте на место представителей других традиций, той же теософии. Почему допускаются и даже приветствуются (!) "оскорбительные и неуважительные высказывания" по отношению к ней?!

"Не допускается необоснованная критика Наставников и Учителей Дхармы."
Опять-таки, переверните это к другим традициям...

"На форуме не принят межконфессиональный диалог, направленный на конфронтацию между религиями."

Весь этот тред свидетельствует, что конфронтация между буддизмом и другими традициями процветает и даже приветствуется здесь многими. Не пора ли сменить этот затянувшийся тренд и стать действительно миролюбивыми и толерантными людьми не только на словах, но и на деле?

----------

Lisa (25.12.2008), Milord (25.12.2008), Ноки (25.12.2008), Светлана (26.12.2008)

----------


## Вова Л.

> "К ложным взглядам относятся отрицание закона причины и следствия кармических действий или воззрения этернализма и нигилизма ." ("Слова моего всеблагого учителя" Патрул Ринпоче).
> 
> Как-то читал в Ламриме, что ложное воззрение ведет к рождения в 3-х низших мирах, в мире людей, но с проблемами (умственная или физическая неполноценность) и в "удаленных местах, где не проповедуют Дхарму" (если не ошибаюсь). 
> 
> И я как бы не против, что бы православные бабушки рождались на небесах, если что.


Вот у Гампопы немного подробнее:



> Превратные воззрения подразделяются на три [вида]: превратные воззрения на действие и результат; превратные воззрения на Истины; и превратные воззрения на Драгоценности. Первое - это не принимать добродетельные и дурные действия как причину счастья и страдания в результате. Второе - это утверждать то, что посредством Истины Пути Истина Прекращения не достигается. Третье - это рассматривать Три Драгоценности как неистинные и клеветать [на них].


По-моему, большинство православных бабушек данными неправильным взглядам не грешат.

----------


## Поляков

> По-моему, большинство православных бабушек данными неправильным взглядам не грешат.


Вера в "единого бога отца, вседержителя" это и есть "превратные воззрения на действие и результат; превратные воззрения на Истины; и превратные воззрения на Драгоценности". Чего здесь странного?

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Калдэн

> Резюмирую, хочу пожелать всем быть терпимыми. Конечно, для меня дикость, что запросто банят хороших, умных людей, только просто потому что человек имеет свои взгляды и не боится высказать их. И хотя я уже в общем то привык к этому на здешнем форуме, но все-равно каждый раз в шоке. (согласен, противоречие).


 Вот пример православного ответа на   нашу буддийскую терпимость. 
"Не подобает также, чадо, хвалить чужую веру. Хвалящий чужую веру, все равно, что свою хулит. Если кто начнет хвалить и свою и чужую, то он двоевер, близок к ереси. Ты же, чадо, блюдись таковых и свою веру непрестанно хвали. Не братайся с ними, но бегай от них и подвизайся в своей вере добрыми делами"

    «...Берегись, чадо, кривоверов и всех бесед их, ибо и наша земля наполнилась ими. Если кто и спасет свою душу, то только живя в православной вере. Ибо нет иной веры лучшей, чем наша чистая, Святая Православная. Живя в этой вере, не только избавишься от грехов и вечной муки, но и сделаешься причастником вечной жизни, и без конца будешь радоваться со святыми. А живущие в иной вере не увидят жизни вечной. Не подобает также, чадо, хвалить чужую веру. Кто хвалит чужую веру, тот все равно что свою хулит. Если же кто будет хвалить свою и чужую, то он двоеверец, близок ереси.
    Итак, чадо, берегись их и всегда стой за свою веру. Не братайся с ними, но бегай от них и подвизайся в своей вере добрыми делами. Твори милостыню не своим только по вере, но и чужеверным. Если увидишь нагого или голодного, или в беду попавшего, - будет ли то жид, или турок, или латинянин, ко всякому будь милосерд, избавь его от беды, как можешь, и не лишен будешь награды у Бога, ибо Сам Бог в нынешнем веке изливает милости свои не на христиан только, но и на неверных. О язычниках и иноверцах Бог в этом веке печется, но в будущем они будут чужды вечных благ. Мы же, живущие в православной вере, и здесь получаем все блага от Бога, и в будущем веке - спасет нас Господь наш Иисус Христос.
    Чадо! Если тебе нужно будет даже умереть за святую свою веру, со дерзновением иди на смерть. Так и святые умирали за веру, а ныне живут во Христе.
    Если увидишь, чадо, иноверцев, спорящих с православным и хотящих лестью оторвать его от Православной церкви, - помоги православному. Этим ты избавишь овча из пасти льва. Если же смолчишь и оставишь без помощи, то это все равно как если б ты отнял искупленную душу у Христа и продал ее сатане.
    Если кто тебе скажет: Ваша и наша вера от Бога, - то ты, чадо, ответь так: Кривовер! Или ты и Бога считаешь двоеверным! Не слышишь, что говорит Писание: Един Бог, едина вера, едино крещение... (Послание к Ефесянам, 4, 5)».  Преподобный Феодосий Печерский









> У меня есть предложение противоположное предложению Дениса Борисовича. А не открыть ли на этом форуме некий раздел где каждый может высказаться на тему любого учения, любой религии? Подумайте сами, сколько бы замечательных, светлых людей к нам бы пришло...
> Вы скажете, это будет в ущерб буддизму. А в чем ущерб то? Если вы не хотите общаться ни о чем кроме буддизма, так и не заходите в тот раздел, не будоражьте свой ум, настроенный на буддийскую традицию. Я не вижу тут проблемы. А если зашли бы, то в самый раз потренировали бы свое дружелюбие и равное отношение к людям разных традиций, ибо разве не это провозглашается в качестве одного из идеалов и буддисткой традиции?


Проблема в том, что данный форум и  его люди  очень мало чем отличаются от других сообществ.  Суть болтовня и интернет.
А примерные ответы я вам выше описал.

----------

Юань Дин (26.12.2008)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Неужели сломали вас?


 :Big Grin:  Никто меня не ломал. Я сам всегда искренне недоумевал, как можно воспринимать всерьёз взгляды Блаватской и Елены Рерих. Когда 11 лет назад я постепенно отходил от православия, у меня был очень краткий период увлечения теософией и рерихианством. И он очень быстро закончился эдак на 3-м томе серии "Агни-йоги".  :Smilie:  Просто потому, что хороший вкус и образование с подобной писаниной несовместимы. Продолжать читать *это* было невозможно...




> Эта тема была начата вполне правоверным буддистом в тоне насмешки над нашей действительно великой соотечественницей.


Если вы считаете аферистку Блаватскую "великой соотечественницей", это исключительно ваши проблемы. Рерих-старший, по крайней мере, был великим русским художником...

Эта тема была начата для того, чтобы на наглядных примерах показать, сколько нелепицы содержится в высказываниях Блаватской о буддизме. И в этом отношении тема вполне соответствует тематике форума. На мой взгляд, мало кто принёс столько вреда в распространении Дхармы на Западе, сколько принесла Блаватская с её дешёвым магизмом и эклектикой.




> Ну как эти люди могут пройти мимо и не вступиться?!


Очень просто: не ходить на буддийский форум, читать только милые сердцу теософские и рериховские.




> Как можно бояться цитат из теософского учения на буддийском форуме?


Так мы и не боимся - мы приводим их, "дабы дурость каждого всем видна была" _(с) Пётр I_




> Неужели возможно что человек, понимающий высшую математику будет смеяться или будет бояться человека, знающего ее на уровне второго класса?


Если развить эту аналогию применительно к буддизму и теософии, то теософия вообще не математика. Это попытка объявить, что дважды два равно десяти, выдать это за божественное откровение и заклеймить "мракобесами-фанатиками" буддистов, которые признают не откровения, а практику. В результате которой неизбежно выясняется, что дважды два равно четырём. Благородным истинам.  :Smilie: 




> Для меня любой путь, даже мирской - это тоже путь...


Не понял смысла этой фразы. Для меня тоже любое шоссе - это шоссе. Но одни ведут в Берлин, другие - на Колыму.




> банят хороших, умных людей, только просто потому что человек имеет свои взгляды и не боится высказать их.


Кого бояться? Зачем? Бан - это не смертная казнь, а просто нежелание продолжать разговор с тем, с кем говорить бессмысленно. Вы им выдвигаете аргументы (буддийские тексты, работы буддологов) - а забаненные мученики всё пропускают мимо ушей и лупят вас по башке очередным откровением "учителей с тонкого плана". До каких пор имеет смысл вести подобную беседу?




> Подумайте сами, сколько бы замечательных, светлых людей к нам бы пришло...


 :Cry:   :EEK!:   :Big Grin:  Господи Авалокитешваро, помилуй!




> Вы скажете, это будет в ущерб буддизму.


Не в ущерб буддизму - в ущерб форуму.




> Если вы не хотите общаться ни о чем кроме буддизма, так и не заходите в тот раздел, не будоражьте свой ум, настроенный на буддийскую традицию.


Если вы не хотите слышать нелицеприятных слов о теософии, так и не заходите на *буддийский* форум, не будоражьте свой ум, настроенный на связь с Морией и Кут-Хуми.  :Smilie:  А раз зашли, не жалуйтесь, что вам тут объясняют, кто такие на самом деле дугпа (другпа?), красные и жёлтые шапки.




> в самый раз потренировали бы свое дружелюбие и равное отношение к людям разных традиций


Подмена понятий. Теософия не традиция и не религия. Теософия - контр-традиция, открыто ненавидящая все реальные религиозные традиции, от "выродившегося ламаизма" до православного христианства. Поэтому вполне планомерно ответное неуважительное отношение к этой эклектической мешанине.

----------

Ersh (25.12.2008), Ho Shim (26.12.2008), Кунзанг Янгдзом (26.12.2008), куру хунг (25.12.2008), Шаман (25.12.2008)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Вера в "единого бога отца, вседержителя" это и есть "превратные воззрения на действие и результат; превратные воззрения на Истины; и превратные воззрения на Драгоценности". Чего здесь странного?


По-моему, нет. На три Драгоценности большинство бабушек не клевещут, так как ничего о них не знают, про истину пути и прекращения им тоже неведомо. И хоть напрямую не верят в закон причины и следствия, но все-таки стараются совершать хорошие поступки и не совершать плохих, хоть и с другой мотивацией (чтоб боженьку не прогневить).

----------


## Поляков

> По-моему, нет. На три Драгоценности большинство бабушек не клевещут, так как ничего о них не знают, про истину пути и прекращения им тоже неведомо. И хоть напрямую не верят в закон причины и следствия, но все-таки стараются совершать хорошие поступки и не совершать плохих, хоть и с другой мотивацией (чтоб боженьку не прогневить).


Может вы правы и ложное воззрение может появиться только после знакомства с Дхармой, я не изучал этот вопрос специально. Тогда бабушка родится на небесах, а когда карма исчерпается, отправится в один из низших миров. 

(По христианским правилам мы с вами должны отправиться в ад навечно, верно?)

----------


## Ali

> Тогда бабушка родится на небесах, а когда карма исчерпается, отправится в один из низших миров.


И снова вы не корректны в этом вопросе: Дхарма присутствует во всех 6-ти мирах. В трех высших - она постигаема существами этих миров и при соответствующей практике выводит за пределы сансарического существования. Данная бабушка вполне может придти к практике Дхармы в мире небожителей и достичь Освобождения. (Для иллюстрации посмотрите на досуге танку Бхавачакра - там это четко изображено).

----------


## Ондрий

> Данная бабушка вполне может придти к практике Дхармы в мире небожителей и достичь Освобождения..


О! Еще одна бабушка с болтом!

----------


## Ali

Простите, но ваш ответ мне не понятен. Не могли бы вы сформулировать его менее сленгово?

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Множественные ошибки и несоответствия текстов Блаватской о Дхарме и Будде наглядно демонстрируют полнейшую несостоятельность её претензий на знание темы. Ляпы про злокозненных Другпа, строящих козни волшебным махатмам в Бутане и Ватикане; про Цонкапу Амитабху, инкарнацию Шакти, и его ученика, астрального Морию, дальних родственников Будды, который был воплощённым Вишну; про эзотерический буддхизм степени Пути Дзиан с семеричным ку сум; про нирвану нашего космического цикла; и прочие астральные выбросы теософской фантазии -- всё это абсурдный коллаж из невежества и фальсификата.
Это не клиника, не шизуха, а обыкновенное мошенничество. Мадам использовала псевдо-буддийский антураж, эксплуатировала бренд "Буддизм" для большей экзотичности своего мошеннического проекта. Блаватская дурачила публику, что есть факт, подтверждённый фактами.
И я не представляю, о каких вообще достоинствах теософии мадам ЕПБ можно говорить?

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Ондрий

> Простите, но ваш ответ мне не понятен. Не могли бы вы сформулировать его менее сленгово?


Это не сленг, это тайные учения.

Внемлите же мне, о ищущие! Болт - означает ваджру: нерушимость ума бабушки. Бабушка - это йогини. "Бабушка обретающая болт" - отсылает к тайному наставлению о необходимости ваджры для продвижения на пути к плоду, когда бабушка трансформируется в ишта-девату Дедушку.

На языке пишачей в переводе с санскрита это читается так: "Если б у бабушки был .... болт... , она была бы дедушкой"

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Калдэн

> Красные шапки выступали против Цонкапы из-за того, что, наряду с другими реформами, он запретил колдовство (черную магию), практикуемую до сих пор с ужасающими обрядами бонцев, исконным населением Тибета, которые всегда были близки с Красными шапками или Шаммарами.


Вообще не ясно - зачем  этой цитатой Карма Дордже бросил эту столетнюю кость непонятного образования на всеобщее обсасывание?

----------


## Ондрий

> Вообще не ясно - зачем  этой цитатой Карма Дордже бросил эту столетнюю кость непонятного образования на всеобщее обсасывание?


- про секс, еду, Оле Нидала уже надоело
- про Будду-ассасина Уллу всех замотала уже, устали... ))

у нас тут новое - это хорошо забытое старое )

----------


## Калдэн

> Это не сленг, это тайные учения.
> 
> Внемлите же мне, о ищущие! Болт - означает ваджру: нерушимость ума бабушки. Бабушка - это йогини. "Бабушка обретающая болт" - отсылает к тайному наставлению о необходимости ваджры для продвижения на пути к плоду, когда бабушка трансформируется в ишта-девату Дедушку.
> 
> На языке пишачей в переводе с санскрита это читается так: "Если б у бабушки был .... болт... , она была бы дедушкой"


Может Вам и правда зимой надо проспаться, как медведям, как Вы однажды и  собирались?  :Smilie:

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Вообще не ясно - зачем  этой цитатой Карма Дордже бросил эту столетнюю кость непонятного образования на всеобщее обсасывание?


Топег "Лама Елена Блаватская" выделен из топега "Самая ужасная фраза о Буддизме".

----------


## Калдэн

> Топег "Лама Елена Блаватская" выделен из топега "Самая ужасная фраза о Буддизме".


А-а, теперь понятно. Извините, не знал. Типа получается -  "пожевал жевачку" - передай дальше.
А Вы почитайте, например, роман Михаила Елизарова "Pasternak".  Очень увлекательно, на одном дыхании. Там наша вся  подобная братия довольно хорошо разбирается по косточкам. Блаватская в том числе. Не юмор, а сатира. Есть о чем подумать в передышке от  медитаций,  бубнения садхан,  и особенно после тусования  на этом форуме.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Калдэн

Почему не обсуждаем, что -
 "У Будды Шакьямуни -  между пальцев были перепонки." Эрнст Мулдашев (с)
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Открывайте новую ветку, так удобнее.
Название треда предлагаю "Геше Мулдашев"  :Big Grin:

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Калдэн

> Открывайте новую ветку, так удобнее.
> Название треда предлагаю "Геше Мулдашев"


Нафиг нужно.

----------


## Поляков

> (Для иллюстрации посмотрите на досуге танку Бхавачакра - там это четко изображено).


Что там изображено? Как боги играют на музыкальных инструментах, танцуют и воюют с асурами? "Боги-долгожители Миров Страстей, Форм и Без форм, увлеченные своим пристрастием к мирским наслаждениям или к самадхи, не питают ни малейшего интереса к Дхарме"

----------


## Ондрий

> Может Вам и правда зимой надо проспаться, как медведям, как Вы однажды и  собирались?


Хто здеся?  :EEK!:

----------


## Ersh

Тема закрыта.

----------

Yeshe (26.12.2008), Калдэн (25.12.2008)

----------

